# reduction 250 sur macbook blanc 2Ghz...



## Didelinette (16 Juin 2006)

Bonjour a tous, 
Petite info qui me paraît importante et que je ne crois pas avoir vu ds les discussions.. -250  de reduc sur le macbook blanc 2Ghz. conditions : avoir entre 16 et 24 ans et être client bnp paribas. (j'ai ouvert un compte aujourd'hui ). Valable jusqu'au 31 août. enfin voilà, je retourne le truc depuis ce matin et vraiment, je vois pas où est l'arnaque, ça me paraît une super occaz...


----------



## Didelinette (16 Juin 2006)

j'ajoute le lien que j'ai oublié :
http://animation.bnpparibas.net/lesgivemefive/


----------



## Junk (16 Juin 2006)

L'arnaque c'est quand on a plus de 24 ans   :hein:  :mouais:

Bande de veinard  
Bande sale jeune


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

ya des frais pour ouvrir un compte ? on peut en ouvrir un et jamais mettre de fric.. ?


----------



## Didelinette (16 Juin 2006)

vazypanda a dit:
			
		

> ya des frais pour ouvrir un compte ? on peut en ouvrir un et jamais mettre de fric.. ?




J'en ai ouvert un ce matin, aucun frais. enfin, je suis etudiante, je sais pas si c'est lié, mais du coup, j'ai eu 2 ans de gratuité sur la carte et les services associés. (donc 0 frais)

 aucun besoin de mettre de l'argent dessus non plus (enfin si, pour payer le macbook...).


----------



## Junk (16 Juin 2006)

:mouais: Mouai ... il doit sûrement y avoir des frais pour fermer le compte. 
Sans compter les services payant ...

Enfin bref, en faisant bien attention ça n'en reste pas moins une superbe offre promotionelle


----------



## shampoovictim (16 Juin 2006)

ben sachant que ça coute moins de 50 euros pour passer d'un DD 60 a un 80, ça te fait un macbook aussi performant que le noir pour 1100 euros, le prix du MB premier modèle, c'est quand même diablement tentant.


----------



## bertrand (17 Juin 2006)

Didelinette a dit:
			
		

> ... je retourne le truc depuis ce matin et vraiment, je vois pas où est l'arnaque.


L'arnaque c'est qu'ils te refilent un macbook blanc, c'est à dire de la camelote.
Bertrand


----------



## M@ttt (17 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> L'arnaque c'est qu'ils te refilent un macbook blanc, c'est à dire de la camelote.
> Bertrand



Le blanc a plus de problèmes que le noir ?


----------



## bertrand (17 Juin 2006)

Non, tous les macbooks présentent de nombreux défauts mais au moins le noir ne peut pas devenir plus noir;
B.


----------



## ederntal (17 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Non, tous les macbooks présentent de nombreux défauts mais au moins le noir ne peut pas devenir plus noir;
> B.



Faut pas généraliser les problèmes non plus... j'en ai 5 dans mon entourage sans aucun soucis... Et moi je suis déja a la BNP


----------



## Grosbisou (17 Juin 2006)

Vous savez si c'est possible de changer la configuration de base de leur offre ? :rose:


----------



## bertrand (17 Juin 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas généraliser les problèmes non plus... j'en ai 5 dans mon entourage sans aucun soucis... Et moi je suis déja a la BNP



Ça fait deux semaines qu'on entend ce genre de salades sur les forums. Demande à ces mecs-là leur avis :

shampoovictim : L'écran brillant me dérange pas, encore que si en fait, on voit trop la poussière dessus / aïe ça chauffe par contre j'ai les genoux a 35° / mais vivement 2go de ram, saloperie de Rosetta
Cornelius : J'en ai déjà parlé ici mais le lecteur CD déconne à l'importation/lecture 
raka : Chauffe assez fort /  écran tres beau sauf pour la remanence et un pixel mort
emy648 : décollement dans le coin inférieur gauche et en dessous du trackpad 
gaban : Lors de la premiere utilisation de l' alime, celle-ci siffla / bon, nouveau problème avec mon macbook, les touches "espace" et "effacer" ne répondent plus
McSly : Ma batterie m'a lâché 5h après avoir reçu mon ordi
pour moi, depuis que je l'ai, à 4 reprises je n'ai pas pû le démarrer en appuyant sur sandrine91 : le bouton d'alimentation. j'ai été obligé d'enlever la batterie et de la remettre pour qu'il démarre
Solol : J'ai reçu un MacBook blanc il y a une semaine et je rencontre le problème suivant : lorque le portable n'est pas connecté au secteur, il perd la connexion Wifi
pifou2  : Mes parents ont reçu leur MacBook le 12 juin, et impossible de le faire démarrer. Après plusieurs tentatives téléphoniques avec Apple, retour à l'envoyeur et en attente du 2ème.
Fondug : Ben des touches qui ne fonctionnent plus, ce n'est pas "grave" mais c'est trés pénible / j'avais trouvé la fabrication un peu cheap. Ben voilà, sur le coté de l'écran, la coque n'est pas super bien fixée. Oh, rien de méchant, ça fait un petit "clac" quand on appuie / fabrication et/ou des matériaux employés. A mon avis, d'ici peu de temps, ça risque de couiner, de grincer,
Mancioday : Vous pensez que ça va s'arranger ce probleme de bruit dès que le CPU dépasse les 70° ? C'est franchement angoissant
Cornelius : le problème le plus répandu sur ces MacBook n''est ni la rémanence, ni la décoloration, ni la surchauffe, mais le superdrive qui déconne aléatoirement / Où est-ce-que quelqu'un témoignait du fait que ses ventilos se mettent marche toutes les 10 secondes pour s'arrêter tout de suite??
sleb : il chauffe énormément par le dessous (à long terme, pas glop pour l'ordi dans sa globalité) / pas encore assez de softs intelisés / que rosetta n'est pas aussi véloce qu'on voudrait nous le faire croire / il se salit un peu vite à mon gout
laf : j'ai quand même de sérieux doutes sur la réelle mise au point de cet ordi / il chauffe quand même pas mal malgré la faible sollicitation des tâches, surtout dessous vers la gauche.
jeff_shanghai : moi j'ai mon MB depuis 2 mois environ et j'ai importé pas mal de CD. Parfois j'ai failli devenir fou... le Superdrive ne voulait pas recracher les disques
swedishmacbook : Oui, il chauffe.. limite supportable pour les doudouilles! Et parfois je me pose des questions... est-ce dans la limite du supportable (pour lui... pas pour moi!!)?? / Oui, le tourage plastique de l'écran se "déclique" du coté gauche....(si je rappuie dessus ça se reclique...enfin temporairement!) / j'ai peur de bouisiller l'isigh à chaque fois que j'ouvre ou ferme la bête / Oui, je vais devoir renoncer à ma frappe, disons "sportive", de peur que les jetons de scrabbles (les touches..) ne se barrent.... / Oui, il siffle ce ventilo (1s je m'allume, 1/2s je m'éteins, puis je me rallume!!)
ba2 : par contre OUI pas genial, il chauffe mais vraiment de trop, en 2h (analyse de mp3s donc conso.cpu a 90%) le dessus (a gauche du trackpad) etait brulant !!!
Airtunes : Je remarque un défaut au niveau de la webcam ; de chaque coté de cette webcam, le plastique s'enfonce avec un bruit disgracieux. /
La mouette : Ils deviennent brun ...
samoussa : ma coque semble se décoller au niveau du trackpad là ou c' est creusé pour l'ouverture. On voit bien qu'entre les bords de la coque et cet endroit situé au milieu, la coque du dessus gondole. / ça plus la remanence qui me pète les yeux / je suis passé à la fnac ce matin et que celui qu'ils ont se decolle au niveau des ports et que l'ecran bave pire que le mien / Le texte a même tendance à se brouiller voir à s'effacer. Le soir même en baissant vraiment la luminosité, ça me fait mal à mes oeils / J'estime qu'à 1300  j'ai le droit à une dalle de qualité / le type se sert plus de la moitié du temps d'un clavier externe et d'une souris, et apres 12 jours des decolorations apparaissent!! Ca signifie peut être que cela n'a rien à voir avec la sudation ou quelque chose du genre, mais plutot avec le plastic employé pour la coque interne.
terkou : dis donc 3semaines, et déjà il "bronze"!!! sérieux c'est abuser !!  / quelques défaut de jeu entre les différentes pièces sur le MB blanc! /  l'OS est canon, mais ce serai bien que le materiel suivent... /
minimaniac :  la bordure en bas à droite juste à côté du trackpad, ce n'est rien de bien grave, juste un commencement de décoloration / Je vais appeller Apple pour changer mon MacBook, car il y a des limites
pbas400 : probleme d espacement qui se cree de + en + entre la coque et le repose main (dans l angle droit) et aussi au niveau du touchpad, et un peu derriere ou c est pas parfait au niveau ventilo.
et si je regarde aussi sous la webcam...
stubborn : petit ressort de biais sous la touche enter
gootch : ils pouvaient pas reprendre la meme finition que l'ibook franchement au lieu de revoir la qualité à la baisse... Il se moque du monde Défaut de jeunesse, défaut de jeunesse....... ils peuvent pas les tester leurs produits sur la longévité (hardware, software et finition).
chupastar : Je suis passé à trois Fnac différentes ... Tous chauffaient beaucoup ... Au niveau du décollement de la coque, oui j'ai pu voir que ça ne collait pas parfaitement sur tous les modèles.
Jndo  : Pour la bureautique c'est un peu moins bien que ce qu'annonce Apple (j'ai utilisé 25% de la batterie en une heure
ficelle : quand tu déplaces une fenêtre assez rapidement à l'écran, elle laisse des traces éphémères derrière elle. rien de grave, mais je n'ai pas ce problème sur mon al12. / c'est que tu ne l'as pas posé sur tes genoux.... pour le gauche, c'est un peu dur à supporter... et il ne fait pas encore chaud ici / coté silence, j'ai détecté un bruit léger, mais répétitif très agaçant... peut être le fameux moooooooom des ventillos ? / c'est un peut horipillant, car repetitif. / il chauffe tres fort en dessous ! / j'ai un macbook, et je peux t'assurer qu'il vaut mieux se coller une feuille d'amiante sur le genoux gauche si on veut bosser tranquilement.
à coté, l'al 12 1,5 est gelé...
zerozerosix : ils ont embauché un farceur récidiviste pour le codage du firmware gérant les ventilos / Reste à signaler le problème à Apple, et la c'est plus dur car comme chacun le sait les Mac n'ont aucun défaut.
Tarul : j'espère qu'ils n'ont pas refait le coups des mbp avec de la pate mise n'importe comment.
Fabien_smv : Par contre, j'ai déjà entendu le ventilo. Ce qui est peu génant c'est qu'il se lance plusieurs à quelques secondes d'intervalle.  Je préférerai qu'il se lance un fois et s'arrête quand c'est ok.
vladimir  : après moins d'une semaine d'utilisation, j'ai ma touche Pomme (à gauche) qui s'est cassée.
raka : Gros probleme de remanence quand tu bouge les fenetres / Petit bruit bizzare qaund tu ne fait rien pres du cote gauche et disparait quand tu lances photobooth
Mox Folder : quand je replie l'écran, il est un peu décallé de son axe et depasse d'un coté, ca ne se voit pas mais ça se sent au touché / il chauffe beaucoup je trouve comparativement au Toshiba de ma femme
Marvin_R : je me suis rendu compte que l'angle de vision verticale était très réduit (on est obligé d'être pile dans l'axe horizontal pour avoir une image ni trop pâle, ni trop sombre) / il y a la rémanence et les angles de vision vertical et horizontal. Et dans ces domaines, la dalle du MB n'est pas très bonne.
MacEskis : c'est l'adaptateur secteur du Macbook qui produit un petit bruit strident de temps en temps. Très bizarre.
Lamar : La rapidité ne m'impressionne pas (j'ai la version de base), je vois souvent la roue multicolore, /J'ai une touche du clavier qui déconne (la flèche gauche, marche deux fois sur trois). / impossible de l'avoir directement sur les genoux, c'est le samu assuré.
xao85 : J'ai vu que je suis pas le seul pr le petit bruit, jpense que c'est le ventilo mais suit pas sur
gaban : Personne n' a de sifflement aigu avec l' alime?
bruit tres désagréable. L'alim était chaude, et du coup j'ai vu que j'avais oublié d'enlever le plastique autour de l'alim... Hum...
Sly54 : Ca faisait un petit grésillement qui s''est arreté lorsque j'ai fermé le capot du MB. Qqs heures plus tard (cad maintenant) MB sorti de sa veille : pour l'instant pas de bruit. Je ne sais pas quoi en penser ! / ça manque de réactivité : mes appli, lorsque je les lance, mettent du temps à se lancer, bcp plus que sur mon iMac : je ne compte pas les rebonds ni la pizza wheel !
sokh1985 : je vais donner un avis négatif et très génant : le wifi et la gestion de l'"alim déconnent complétement : il déconecte reconecte toutes les 1/2 secondes et pour l'alim quand je debranche le secteur, il me met toujours l'icône de charge et quand je clique dessus, pour lui la source d'alimentation est toujours le secteur...
EcoFlex : J'ai essayé d'encoder 2 cd et le superdrive à bloqué sur l'un des deux et après pour ce qui est de récupérer le cd, c'était un mission  Obligé de redemarrer à deux reprise pour libérer le cd
gootch : En tout cas sur les ibooks ça le faisait pas. j'éspère que la dalle est pas pire, sinon, quel progrès !
JordiX : (rémanence) Vous croyez que tous les modèles de macbook sont touchés et que leur propriétaires ne le remarquent pas vraiment? Car si c'est le cas un échange standard ne servirait à rien...
raphpascual : Ça correspond apparemment a la "qualité*" que c'est fixé apple pour ses dalles.
C'est à croire qu' ils font les poubelles des assembleurs PC!
Evidement, toutes les machines de présentation que j'ai observé en magasin n'ont généralement pas ce petit souci...pas folle la guêpe.
Frodon : Selon ce que j'ai pu vérifier, il y a de la remanence sur tous les MacBooks que j'ai pu "tester" (à la FNAC notamment et le mien)! Cependant, ca ne se remarque pas si on essai pas d'y faire attention et encore ca ne se vois que si on regarde l'ecran d'une façon bien précise. + samoussa : effectivement...ecran fermé je ne vois plus rien.
Frodon : J'ai opté pour le remboursement (sous forme de carte Kadeos, je le rappelle), parce que je préfère finalement attendre pour voir si au moins le prob de décoloration est finalement corrigé /
Donc OUI JE RECOMMANDE LE MACBOOK, mais AUSSI, je recommande aux nouveaux acheteurs d'ATTENDRE pour s'assurer que la roulette russes soient munie de moins de balles et donc qu'il y ai plus de chance d'avoir une machine avec peu ou pas de défauts et évidement aucun défaut génant.


----------



## ederntal (17 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait deux semaines qu'on entend ce genre de salades sur les forums. Demande à ces mecs-là leur avis :




Oui j'ai lu ton post à ce sujet.
Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes, j'espère pour ceux qui ont des problèmes, ils seront vites résolus... MAIS je connais personnellement 5 personnes qui ont commandé un macbook, et AUCUN n'a de problèmes particuliers, et ils m'en font l'éloge... Je devrai commander le mien a la fin du mois.

Je t'assure que certains d'entre eux ne sont pas du tout pro-mac et qu'au moindre petit soucis j'en aurai entendu parler


----------



## rizoto (17 Juin 2006)

Bertrant, je pense qu'on a tous très bien compris ce que tu pensais des nouveaux macbook. Tu as probablement raison. mais ici ca n'est pas le sujet du post.

250 euros de reduc c'est tellement énomre que ca en devient bizarre...


----------



## shampoovictim (17 Juin 2006)

ça montre surtout qu'ils pourrait étoffer un peu le bundle de base chez Apple si ils se permettent de telles réducs.

PS: c'était de l'humour pour l'écran, sinon le MB chauffe, mais c'est un peu habituel chez les macs portables de chauffer hein, ça changera pas avec le temps ...

PPS: ras le bol des rabats joie et des pessimistes hein ...


----------



## terkou (18 Juin 2006)

c'est trop interressant comme offre! il ne faut pas ouvrir un compte particulier!!! 
sinon il y a un truc qui me semble bizard, c'est que sur le site il propose un MB blanc à *1GHz *!! je pense que c'est une erreur de frappe car il n'exise pas de core duo 1Ghz! mais bon si ce n'est que ça, ça vaut le coup !!!! 
en config de base, ça fait un portble à 850!! à ce prix la on peut prendre des risques sur la qualités!! c'est le meme prix qu'un acer !!!!!!! avec en OSX en plus!!!!!! 
j'attend le moi d'aout  et je cours à la BNP!!!!


----------



## kennymac (18 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop interressant comme offre! il ne faut pas ouvrir un compte particulier!!!
> sinon il y a un truc qui me semble bizard, c'est que sur le site il propose un MB blanc à *1GHz *!! je pense que c'est une erreur de frappe car il n'exise pas de core duo 1Ghz! mais bon si ce n'est que ça, ça vaut le coup !!!!
> en config de base, ça fait un portble à 850!! à ce prix la on peut prendre des risques sur la qualités!! c'est le meme prix qu'un acer !!!!!!! avec en OSX en plus!!!!!!
> j'attend le moi d'aout  et je cours à la BNP!!!!



C'est bien un faute de frappe.
Dans les conditions générales de vente, la configuration est la bonne !

Par contre, cette réduction n'est valable que sur ce modèle de MacBook... enfin je crois !


----------



## rizoto (18 Juin 2006)

Oui ce n'est que pour le modèle proposé


----------



## Didelinette (18 Juin 2006)

Grosbisou a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez si c'est possible de changer la configuration de base de leur offre ? :rose:


 
A priori pas possible... :rose:


----------



## kennymac (18 Juin 2006)

Si je prend un MacBook, je le ferai via cette offre 

De toutes façons, c'est exactement celui la que je veux.
Le modèle de base n'a que le 1,8 GHz (encore que c'est pas ce qui m'intéresse le plus) mais surtout n'a pas le Superdrive.
Et le noir... trop cher pour la couleur.... et je préfère le blanc... de loin, on ne se dit pas que ça pourrait être un PC


----------



## Yggdrasill (18 Juin 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> L'arnaque c'est quand on a plus de 24 ans   :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> Bande de veinard
> Bande sale jeune



non regarde ceci :


> Notez que l'offre BNP Paribas est commercialement axée vers les 16/24 ans, mais en réalité cette réduction de 250 &#8364; (-20 % !) sur le second modèle de MacBook, est aussi accessible à tout client BNP, "jeune" ou non, nouveau ou ancien, comme indiqué en petit dans les conditions de l'offre
> Il suffit juste de posséder un compte-chèques BNP Paribas (pour le RIB) et une CB (pour pouvoir payer en ligne). Pas d'autre surcoût, pas de crédit obligatoire, pas de contrat supplémentaire à souscrire : le pur bon plan quoi.



J'ai trouve ca ici


----------



## Junk (19 Juin 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> L'arnaque c'est quand on a plus de 24 ans   :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> Bande de veinard
> Bande sale jeune



Méa culpa  l'offre devrait également concerner les "moins jeune" (+ de 24 ans )



			
				Junk a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Mouai ... il doit sûrement y avoir des frais pour fermer le compte.
> Sans compter les services payant ...
> 
> Enfin bref, en faisant bien attention ça n'en reste pas moins une superbe offre promotionelle



Méa cupa n°2 apperement il est signalé dans le contrat que le compte est résiliable à tout moment, et qu'il n'y a pas de frais de clotûre de compte 

Donc c'est vraiment un bon plan pour ceux qui veulent leur MB tout de suite 

Excellent


----------



## Gwen (19 Juin 2006)

Je vais peut être ouvrir un compte BNP du coup moi aussi...


----------



## Yggdrasill (19 Juin 2006)

Et ce fameux compte, il est accessible depuis la belgique ou il faut etre francais pour en ouvrir un ?

Si j'avais su... j'aurais attendu avant de commander mon MacBook...


----------



## kennymac (21 Juin 2006)

Au fait... il y a un point qui n'est pas très clair pour moi.
Le MacBook, on le paye 1049 ? Ou 1299 et ensuite ils remboursent 250 ? :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (21 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Fondug : Ben des touches qui ne fonctionnent plus, ce n'est pas "grave" mais c'est trés pénible / j'avais trouvé la fabrication un peu cheap. Ben voilà, sur le coté de l'écran, la coque n'est pas super bien fixée. Oh, rien de méchant, ça fait un petit "clac" quand on appuie / fabrication et/ou des matériaux employés. A mon avis, d'ici peu de temps, ça risque de couiner, de grincer,


 
Ben moi j'en suis trés content, comme tu l'as peut-être lu ailleurs. Sur cette phrase, je répondais à qq'un qui avait de vrais problèmes de clavier. En plus tu fais des amalgames de plusieurs posts, donc tout ceci n'est pas trés honnete.


----------



## Didelinette (22 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Au fait... il y a un point qui n'est pas très clair pour moi.
> Le MacBook, on le paye 1049 ? Ou 1299 et ensuite ils remboursent 250 ? :mouais:



Bonne question...
Je devrais commander le mien par la BNP prochainement (j'attends actuellement le remboursement du macbook que j'avais commandé ms qui a fait demi tour avant meme d'arriver jusque chez moi. cause : promo beaucoup plus interessante par bnp...). ms dès que j'ai a nouveau les sous, je commande, et je te tiens au courant...


----------



## kennymac (22 Juin 2006)

Didelinette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question...
> Je devrais commander le mien par la BNP prochainement (j'attends actuellement le remboursement du macbook que j'avais commandé ms qui a fait demi tour avant meme d'arriver jusque chez moi. cause : promo beaucoup plus interessante par bnp...). ms dès que j'ai a nouveau les sous, je commande, et je te tiens au courant...



Merci


----------



## simonbo (23 Juin 2006)

Et j'imagine que pour profiter de cette réduction, il faut prendre la config "maison", c'est à dire celle avec 512mo et 60 go ? parce que pour moi ca serait 1go de ram, 80 de disque dur, et un kebab-frites-sauce blanche ...
Sans rire, d'après ce que j'ai compris, le MB est commandé après la réception de la CB attachée au compte, et sur l'Apple Store. Il doit donc être possible de booster tout ca ?


----------



## machicken (23 Juin 2006)

Et bien bonjour,

Ca fait plusieurs jours que je lis vos post en attendant de recevoir mon mac book. C'est mon premier mac et j'ai commandé avec l'offre de la BNP.

Pour répondre à quelques unes de vos questions:
- Il n'est pas obligatoire d'avoir entre 18 et 24 ans pour bénéficier de l'offre, j'en ai 26 mais j'avais déjà un compte à la BNP.
- On ne peut effectivement pas modifier la configuration du Mac Book, c'est le modèle 2Ghtz blanc - 512Mo un point c'est tout.
- La facture est de 1049 exactement. La réduction est immédiate donc pas besoin d'avancer l'argent avant de se faire rembourser.

Voilà sinon service et livraison impécables, je vous en dirai plus quand je l'aurai essayé!


----------



## kennymac (24 Juin 2006)

Et je pense qu'ils ont les MacBook en stock... voir ICI, om certains parlent de leur commande et de leur r&#233;ception.... plus que rapide !


----------



## Grosbisou (24 Juin 2006)

Tiens j'ai une question bête à propos du Macbook de cette offre :rose:

Si jamais par le plus grand des hasards on a la malchance d'avoir un Macbook défectueux par cette offre, on doit contacter qui ? Peut-on appeler Apple directement comme pour un mac acheté sur l'Applestore ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## kennymac (24 Juin 2006)

Grosbisou a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai une question bête à propos du Macbook de cette offre :rose:
> 
> Si jamais par le plus grand des hasards on a la malchance d'avoir un Macbook défectueux par cette offre, on doit contacter qui ? Peut-on appeler Apple directement comme pour un mac acheté sur l'Applestore ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Je me suis posé la même question... j'ai d'ailleurs demandé sur MB (MacBidouille).

J'espère que la garantie passe par Apple...


----------



## Junk (24 Juin 2006)

Comme pour un Macbook achet&#233; sur l'Apple Store en ligne, le Macbook est garanti par Apple 

La garantie est de un an avec une assistance t&#233;l&#233;phonique gratuite pendant 90 jours. (cf. la documentation fournie avec le Macbook)

Vous pouvez &#233;glement passer par l'Apple Store en ligne pour acqu&#233;rir L&#8217;AppleCare Protection Plan
qui &#233;tend le support gratuit de 90 jours et la garantie d&#8217;un an et qui couvrent votre ordinateur &#224; une dur&#233;e pouvant aller jusqu&#8217;&#224; trois ans d&#8217;un service de haute qualit&#233; - et vous offre une tranquillit&#233; d&#8217;esprit &#224; long terme.


----------



## cyrilo77 (26 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

je travaille dans cette banque, et justement, il ne faut pas avoir MAXI 24 ans pour en profiter.
Juste ouvrir ou avoir déjà un compte chez BNP Paribas.
Ce sont les autres offres (permis, assurances, Ipod...) qui nécessite d'être "jeune"
Personnellement, j'en ai profité et j'ai récemment acheté un Mac book : livraison en 2 jours pour +5 euros et 2 films offerts en téléchargeemnt sur Canalplay (j'attends encore de ce coté là d'ailleurs)


----------



## cyrilo77 (26 Juin 2006)

Ok, autres info (je bosse dans le service qui a justement travaillé à ce deal)
Vous passerez pour la commande par 2Oi, si je me souviens bien
mais tout se fait par Apple : S.AV (qu'on peut étandre au travers de l'apple care) et Cie
Vous traiterez juste avec eux pour la commande.
Par contre, la réduction n'est pas applicable sur les autres modeles de Macbook
Lors de l'achat vous pourrez acheter d'autres options, mais les prix de ces otpions (mémoires...) seront plein pot

Juste une condition : lors de l'achat (en ligne) il suffit de disposer d'un compte BNP Paribas


----------



## arnaudg (26 Juin 2006)

ca vaut vraiment le coup tout de même. Rare une promo d'un tel calibre sur un produit apple


----------



## Didelinette (26 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Ok, autres info (je bosse dans le service qui a justement travaillé à ce deal)
> 
> Lors de l'achat vous pourrez acheter d'autres options, mais les prix de ces otpions (mémoires...) seront plein pot



salut cyrilo77,

suite à ton message, tu dis qu on peut rajouter des options, même en les payant plein pot. J aurais souhaité prendre le disque dur 80G au lieu du 60. C est possible? Je vois pas trop comment faire vu que tout est préselectionné sur le site...


----------



## cyrilo77 (26 Juin 2006)

Didelinette a dit:
			
		

> salut cyrilo77,
> 
> suite à ton message, tu dis qu on peut rajouter des options, même en les payant plein pot. J aurais souhaité prendre le disque dur 80G au lieu du 60. C est possible? Je vois pas trop comment faire vu que tout est préselectionné sur le site...


 
Alors, (de mémoire, car j'ai acheté le mien le 12/06 lors de la sortie de l'offre) lorsque tu t'es identifié au travers de ton numéro de compte, tu sélectionnes ton Macbook, et là tu peux rajouter (si tu le souhaites) : sacoche de transport, Applecare, et autres.
Par contre, je suis entraine de vérifier, et effectivement, ce ne sont pas des options "hardware" mais simplement des achats du stype : souris, enceinte JBL etc.
Le jour où j'ai commandé, la livraison expresse coutait 5euros (48h) là elle est gratos
Et les délais sont vraiment respectés !


----------



## Didelinette (26 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, (de mémoire, car j'ai acheté le mien le 12/06 lors de la sortie de l'offre) lorsque tu t'es identifié au travers de ton numéro de compte, tu sélectionnes ton Macbook, et là tu peux rajouter (si tu le souhaites) : sacoche de transport, Applecare, et autres.
> Par contre, je suis entraine de vérifier, et effectivement, ce ne sont pas des options "hardware" mais simplement des achats du stype : souris, enceinte JBL etc.
> Le jour où j'ai commandé, la livraison expresse coutait 5euros (48h) là elle est gratos
> Et les délais sont vraiment respectés !



Merci bien pour ces infos..  J'attends plus que le remboursement du 1er macbook commandé et annulé avant même de le recevoir pour le recommander par cette offre...


----------



## arnaudg (27 Juin 2006)

Ils prennent 128 euros pour une barette de 1go pour une taille totale de 1 256 Mo donc pas du dual channel
Pour infos j'ai été voir le prix des barettes de 512 Mo sur ldlc : 99 euros


----------



## pepito (27 Juin 2006)

Ayé je me suis aussi lancé "switche" j'ai craqué pour ce macbook et je viens de passer commande via l'offre de bnp qui est très interessante "en + il doit y avoir un stock limité"donc je n hesiterais pas trop pour ceux qui veulent encore attendre.
et je confirme j ai + de 24 ans mais avantage j avais déja un compte a la BNP.
J'ai coché l'option livraison express en + a 6 euro... On verra bien si il livre bien en express.


----------



## arnaudg (27 Juin 2006)

bon clic


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

pepito a dit:
			
		

> Ayé je me suis aussi lancé "switche" j'ai craqué pour ce macbook et je viens de passer commande via l'offre de bnp qui est très interessante "en + il doit y avoir un stock limité"donc je n hesiterais pas trop pour ceux qui veulent encore attendre.
> et je confirme j ai + de 24 ans mais avantage j avais déja un compte a la BNP.
> J'ai coché l'option livraison express en + a 6 euro... On verra bien si il livre bien en express.


Comme indiqué je l'ai commandé en express et il est bien arrivé dans les temps.
Attention toutefois : 
je viens de rencontrer les problemes déjà évoqués sur ce forum (bruit du ventilo + crepitement de l'alim) et je l'ai acheté il y a plus de 7 jours.
du coup, Apple me renvoie vers le vendeur (O2i) qui lui me dit qu'ils veulent bien que le SAV regarde les problemes.
Tout ça pour dire, qu'à la différence de l'apple store, il n'y a pas d'échange ou remboursement, entre le 7ème et 14ème jour.

A ce propose, savez vous si c'est légal ?
Ils doicent avoir une obligation de répération pas d'échange n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## pepito (27 Juin 2006)

ah tu as deja un probleme avec ?
en regardant le numero de serie tu peux savoir si c'est un macbook récent et fabriqué dans quelle semaine?

oups bon ba finalement j'aurais du peut etre + hésiter et attendre 
une fois la transasction par carte plus moyen d annuler?


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

pepito a dit:
			
		

> ah tu as deja un probleme avec ?
> en regardant le numero de serie tu peux savoir si c'est un macbook récent et fabriqué dans quelle semaine?


Tu saurais me dire comment faire pour connaitre la date de fabric ?
Par contre, je en pense pas que ce soit nécessaire d'annuler !
Au pire, si tu n'en veux pas, tu refuses la livraison lorsqu'ils te l'apportent, mais bon.....


----------



## pepito (27 Juin 2006)

Je sais qu il y a un moyen de verifier la serie"j ai vu ça quelque part ds ce forum" mais je  sais plus comment..Quelqu un peut nous  eclairer?

Sinon je ne pense pas annuler ma commande  mais je croyais qu on avait  au moin 15 jours pour se retracter si y a un defaut.


----------



## pepito (27 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu saurais me dire comment faire pour connaitre la date de fabric ?
> Par contre, je en pense pas que ce soit nécessaire d'annuler !
> Au pire, si tu n'en veux pas, tu refuses la livraison lorsqu'ils te l'apportent, mais bon.....




Je pense qu on peut deja savoir pour le probleme du clavier qui se décolore.

J ai cru comprendre les numeros de serie 4H618 à  22 ont connu ce probleme.

Le tiens que tu as reçu est de quelle semaine 4h6??


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Juin 2006)

J'espère que leur offre de services financiers est un peu plus cohérente


----------



## pepito (27 Juin 2006)

à la livraison on a le droit de verifier  le numero de serie avant d accepter le colis?
Y a le numero de serie directement sur la boite?4H6??


----------



## simonbo (27 Juin 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> Ils prennent 128 euros pour une barette de 1go pour une taille totale de 1 256 Mo donc pas du dual channel
> Pour infos j'ai été voir le prix des barettes de 512 Mo sur ldlc : 99 euros


ca apporte VRAIMENT quelque chose le dual channel ? car j'ai vu des infos contradictoires, comme quoi il valait mieux, d'un point de vue rapport performance-prix, avoir 1go+256mo (remplacer donc une barette d'origine) que de remplacer les deux 256 pour des 512 mo ...
je ne sais qui croire, puisque si cette offre ne permet aucune personnalisation de la configuration, il faut le faire soi m&#234;me, et cela passe donc par l'inutilit&#233; d'une des deux barettes install&#233;es ....


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

pepito a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu on peut deja savoir pour le probleme du clavier qui se décolore.
> 
> J ai cru comprendre les numeros de serie 4H618 à  22 ont connu ce probleme.
> 
> Le tiens que tu as reçu est de quelle semaine 4h6??



4H6 effectivement... ça me fait peur ce truc : si c'est le cas, je ne m'en sortirai jamais !!!


----------



## arnaudg (27 Juin 2006)

il ya possibilité de choisir d'ajouter une barette de 1 go dans l'offre bnp. Pour le dual channel je ne pourrai te répondre mais cela va surement venir d'autres posteurs


----------



## pepito (28 Juin 2006)

Ils sont trop trop rapide 
j ai deja recu mon colis aujourd hui (1 journée!!)

j ai verifier la serie et c'est une 4H624 j espere que cette serie n est pas cause de probleme sur la decoloration ou autre..


----------



## LuCkyGirL (29 Juin 2006)

Salut !!!

J'ai commandé mon macbook vendredi dernier avec l'offre de la BNP. Je veux pas en faire l'apologie mais quand même 250 euro c'est extraordinaire !!! Je me disais qu'il devait y avoir une coui*** dans le potage quand même ! Surtout quand on voit les problèmes rencontrés par certains utilisateurs de macbook. Je me disais que à tous les coups ils ont vendu un lot de macbook défectueux pour les écouler ! 
Mais bon, vu le prix, j'ai commandé quand même. Lundi, j'étais tellement pressée de l'avoir que j'ai envoyé un mail à o2i pour recevoir le macbook au plus vite, j'ai donc payé les 6 euro. Il était 16h, mon Macbook était chez moi à 10h le lendemain matin. Je suis très satisfaite du service d'o2i en tous cas. 
Donc depuis mardi utilisation intensive !!! Après vérification du numéro de série, ça devrait aller. Et tout fonctionne bien. Pas de soucis pour l'instant ! Pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## tito d'ajaccio (1 Juillet 2006)

Je suis allé sur le site 02i ---> http://www.o2i-bnpp.com/give_me_ordi.php?cmd=2
Les modifications de materiels proposées sont la ram 1go (+128) ou 2 go (+226) ajout d'accessoires (enceintes, souris, sacoches, tuner TNT) mais pas de Disque dur. Par contre on peut également rajouté iwork 06, le AppleCare.
Dans le cas de l'ajout d'1go de ram, on se retrouve avec 1,25go de ram (je pense qu'il enlève une barrette so-dimm de 256mo déjà intégré) et j'ai fais un petit tour sur le forum à propos du Dual Channel, je pense qu'on y perd pas grand chose, et au pire rajouté 1go quand la ram ddr2 à 667mhz sera plus répandue et moins cher).
Ce qui est bien dans tout ça, c'est que pour 1275 on à un super macbook hyper véloce avec 2go de ram, pour mois cher que le basic à 512mo sur apple store et autres...
J'ai déjà priss un rendez vous pour ouvrir un compte BNP!!!


----------



## pepito (2 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour j e n ai aucun probleme avec mon mac et il marche tres bien mais je souhaite quand me faire "rembourser" car il ne repond pas a mes attentes pour le moment.
ça fait a peine trois jours que je l'ai donc j'ai bien le droit de me retracter???

Car sur les conditions general de O2I il y a un passage ou y a marqué...

"Le client devra signaler son souhait de retour à O2I le jour même de la livraison ou le premier jour ouvré suivant la date de livraison par mail à  agence-bnpp@o2i.biz"

sinon je suis pret à le revendre à une personne qui ne veut pas ouvrir de compte bnp.Je suis sur paris donc en main propre car c est la raison pour laquelle ça m'eviterais  de payer  aussi les frais de retour pour  O2I.M envoyer un mp si interessé biensure.


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Juillet 2006)

pepito a dit:
			
		

> sinon je suis pret à le revendre à une personne qui ne veut pas ouvrir de compte bnp.Je suis sur paris donc en main propre car c est la raison pour laquelle ça m'eviterais  de payer  aussi les frais de retour pour  O2I.M envoyer un mp si interessé biensure.



Il y a surtout une section petites annonces sur MacG


----------



## cyrilo77 (3 Juillet 2006)

tito d'ajaccio a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé sur le site 02i ---> http://www.o2i-bnpp.com/give_me_ordi.php?cmd=2
> Les modifications de materiels proposées sont la ram 1go (+128) ou 2 go (+226) ajout d'accessoires (enceintes, souris, sacoches, tuner TNT) mais pas de Disque dur. Par contre on peut également rajouté iwork 06, le AppleCare.
> Dans le cas de l'ajout d'1go de ram, on se retrouve avec 1,25go de ram (je pense qu'il enlève une barrette so-dimm de 256mo déjà intégré) et j'ai fais un petit tour sur le forum à propos du Dual Channel, je pense qu'on y perd pas grand chose, et au pire rajouté 1go quand la ram ddr2 à 667mhz sera plus répandue et moins cher).
> Ce qui est bien dans tout ça, c'est que pour 1275 on à un super macbook hyper véloce avec 2go de ram, pour mois cher que le basic à 512mo sur apple store et autres...
> J'ai déjà priss un rendez vous pour ouvrir un compte BNP!!!


 
Salut : t'en penses quoi de leur offre de 2Go à +220 euros ?

Merci


----------



## Pomi (3 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à vous tous!
Je suis fortement intéressé par l'offre de la BNP et, étant client chez eux, je comptais acheter mon premier MacBook par le biais de cette offre. Seulement, 512 Mo de mémoire est un peu juste pour mon utilisation et je comptais acheter de la mémoire (de marque, 2Go) pour booster un peu l'engin 
Mais je viens de lire qu'il est (désormais!?) possible de rajouter de la mémoire directement lors de la commande chez O2i et je trouve cela d'autant plus intéressant que je n'aurai pas à installer la mémoire moi même (quoique pas bien difficile je pense). 
Mais voilà, je me demande lorsqu'ils disent que "_l'extension est installée par un technicien qualifié_" si l'ordinateur arrive avec une configuration de base chez O2i et qu'ils lui rajoutent en suite la mémoire désirée. Ou si l'ordi arrive déjà configuré par Apple avec les 2Mo ? Car, est-ce de la mémoire Apple qu'ils rajoute ou de la générique, ou je ne sais quoi d'autre.
Je suppose que le service doit être fiable, mais j'aimerai quand meme connaitre votre avis sur le sujet. Merci à vous!


----------



## M@ttt (3 Juillet 2006)

J'ai command&#233; via cette offre Samedi, j'ai vraiment h&#226;te de le recevoir.

Par contre en ce qui concerne la Ram je prendrai 2 Go mais sur le site MacWay je pense, je n'ai pas pris directement lors de l'achat mais c'est effectivement possible de le faire


----------



## teuteu (3 Juillet 2006)

ola

je suis moi aussi intéressé par l'offre BNP.
par contre, on a besoin d'un RIB pour pouvoir accèder à l'offre, mais après?? peut on payer avec une carte d'une autre banque?
perso je n'ai pas de compte à la BNP, mais je connais qqun qui en a un, ça peut tjs servir.... je ne sais pas ce que ça impliquerait pour la personne!
merci


----------



## pepito (3 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Il y a surtout une section petites annonces sur MacG




Désolé


----------



## kennymac (3 Juillet 2006)

teuteu a dit:
			
		

> ola
> 
> je suis moi aussi intéressé par l'offre BNP.
> par contre, on a besoin d'un RIB pour pouvoir accèder à l'offre, mais après?? peut on payer avec une carte d'une autre banque?
> ...



Tu peux tout à fait payer avec une carte non BNP. Ca a été confirmé sur macbidouille je crois.
Et je vais surement faire pareil si je le prend par cette offre. J'ai un ami qui est à la BNP


----------



## cyrilo77 (3 Juillet 2006)

M@ttt a dit:
			
		

> Par contre en ce qui concerne la Ram je prendrai 2 Go mais sur le site MacWay je pense, je n'ai pas pris directement lors de l'achat mais c'est effectivement possible de le faire


J'ai jeté un oeil, et il me semble que sur MAcway c'est moins cher, seul différence : O2i te la livre installée.
Mais c'est pas compliqué de le faire soi même.......


----------



## Athroff (4 Juillet 2006)

Je confirme. Tu peux très bien payer avec une carte non BNP. Je l'ai fait et je vous écris depuis le macbook donc zéro soucis.

Le numéro compte à la BNP sert uniquement à arriver sur la page de commande. Ensuite c'est une commande sur internet tout à fait classique. Pas besoin de faire livrer à l'adresse du compte ni même de mettre la commande au nom du titulaire du compte. 

En plus incroyable niveau délai de livraison. Commandé mardi à 15h00, livré mercredi matin à 9H27 ( je suis pas sur Paris). Je sais même pas comment ils ont fait. J'avais pris livraison express quand même.

Pour les inquiets qui voudraient connaitre les numéros de série. Commandé mardi dernier et c'est une série 4H6 24 .


----------



## teuteu (4 Juillet 2006)

c'est du bonheur en barre, c'est tout ce que j'attendais!!!!
en ce qui concerne les délais de livraison, je suis un peu sur le cul la, je crois que je vais prendre la livraison express....


----------



## machicken (4 Juillet 2006)

T'es pas forcé de prendre la livraison express pour l'avoir rapidement. Moi avec une commande le mardi matin je l'ai eu le jeudi matin en livraison normale! En revanche c'est une série 4H622 mais aucune trace de décoloration ou autre problème. Je touche du bois! 

L'offre comprend normalement deux films offerts à télécharger sur canalplay. J'en ai parlé au contact chez O2I et ils m'ont dit que la BNP prenait contact avec nous par la suite à ce sujet? Est-ce que quelqu'un a reçu des infos concernant ces 2 films?


----------



## teuteu (4 Juillet 2006)

effectivement, meme en livraison normale, ça va!

je n'ai pas vu grand chose sur les forums qui parlait de ces deux films, sauf qu'a priori, il faut installé windows pour pouvoir les telecharger. a valider, parceque ça me parait bizarre quand meme


----------



## kennymac (4 Juillet 2006)

teuteu a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, meme en livraison normale, ça va!
> 
> je n'ai pas vu grand chose sur les forums qui parlait de ces deux films, sauf qu'a priori, il faut installé windows pour pouvoir les telecharger. a valider, parceque ça me parait bizarre quand meme



Il faut bien avoir Windows... c'est même écrit sur le site d'o2i


----------



## machicken (4 Juillet 2006)

Comme quoi le fait d'en avoir parlé ce matin a précipité les choses! J'ai reçu un e-mail m'indiquant le code promo et la procédure pour télécharger les 2 films. Il faut installer boot camp, windows XP SP2 puis le lecteur canalplay.


----------



## cyrilo77 (4 Juillet 2006)

machicken a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi le fait d'en avoir parlé ce matin a précipité les choses! J'ai reçu un e-mail m'indiquant le code promo et la procédure pour télécharger les 2 films. Il faut installer boot camp, windows XP SP2 puis le lecteur canalplay.


Je confirme, moi aussi
Je trouve ça nul : ils font un partenariat Apple et t'offre des films visibles sous XP !
J'ai pas vraiment envie d'installer tout ça, c'est nulllllllllllllllllll


----------



## ederntal (4 Juillet 2006)

Le mien a &#233;t&#233; command&#233; jeudi soir et je l'ai depuis hier... rapide 
Pas de soucis apperent aux premiers jours...


----------



## machicken (4 Juillet 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, moi aussi
> Je trouve ça nul : ils font un partenariat Apple et t'offre des films visibles sous XP !
> J'ai pas vraiment envie d'installer tout ça, c'est nulllllllllllllllllll



Comme tu dis, je crois que je vais laisser ces deux films de coté, ça en vaut pas la peine...:sleep:


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Juillet 2006)

Pour les films j'en ai parlé il y a une bonne semaine


----------



## kennymac (5 Juillet 2006)

Pour ceux qui ne son pas à la BNP, sur Google, tapez "RIB BNP" et vous trouverez des numéro de RIB (ce sont des sociétés qui vendent des produits et qui propose comme paiement, entres autres, de faire un virement bancaire, via le num. de RIB donc).

J'ai essayé... et j'ai eu accès à la page de commande, infos. sur la livraison/facturation,...

J'ai pas achété mais en tous cas ça marche !

Bien sur, je conseil de demander à une connaissance de lui "preter" son num. de RIB pour faire la commande... plutot que d'en prendre un au hasard 

C'était juste pour confirmer qu'après le RUB saisi et validé, tout ce fait comme sur n'importe qu'elle site... et s'il y en a qui veulent tenté en faisant comme ca, qu'ils essayent (je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de problème... mais bon... je ne saurais être tenu pour responsable en cas de problème...)


----------



## Kzimir (5 Juillet 2006)

bon, je crois que je vais suivre la motiv g&#233;n&#233;rale...
j'h&#233;sitais depuis quelques temps, et quand j'ai appris que l'offre n'&#233;tait pas limit&#233;e aux moins de 25 ans &#231;a m'a fait du bien au moral


----------



## kennymac (6 Juillet 2006)

Au fait... je viens de refaire un tout sur le site pour voir si la data limite était bien le 31 aout... c'est le 31 octobre maintenant 

Ca a bien changé non ? C'était bien 31 aout au début ?

En tous cas... ça laisse encore du temps


----------



## davvv (7 Juillet 2006)

Tu as un lien pour le coup du 31 octobre  

J'ai pas trouvé de modification


----------



## vladimir (7 Juillet 2006)

Ca a toujours &#233;t&#233; jusqu'au 31 octobre 2006


----------



## kennymac (8 Juillet 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Ca a toujours été jusqu'au 31 octobre 2006



Au début, je crois bien que c'était jusque fin aout ... enfin bref 



			
				davvv a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un lien pour le coup du 31 octobre
> 
> J'ai pas trouvé de modification



C'est dans les Conditions Générales de Vente.


----------



## maxime.g (8 Juillet 2006)

Je vais moi aussi me laisser tenter par l'offre BNP.
Toutefois une question :

Elgato EyeTV pour TNT en option sans étendre la ram à 1Go ça craint ??? Ou je peux commencer comme ça???

En gros j'hésite soit Elgato Eye TV soit 1Go de ram....


----------



## Macbook (9 Juillet 2006)

Sans aucun doute 1Go de RAM, de toutes facons tu devras en acheter au bout d'un moment si jamais tu l'utilises régulièrement. Je l'ai testé 24h avec 512 de RAM et la différence avec 2Go est flagrante, donc 1Go est largement suffisant pour une utilisation normale.

Avec 512, j'ai remarqué que lorsque OSx tournait normalement, il utilisait presque 80% chez moi ...


----------



## maxime.g (9 Juillet 2006)

aie je m'en doutais que 512Mo &#233;tait un peu limite...bon il va falloir choisir ;-( 

Sinon toujours pas de feedback n&#233;gatif sur cette offre? (Oui je sais je suis pas trop positif sur ce coup...)

Merci

Si j'ose, osons ! 

Allez les bleus  !


----------



## Macbook (9 Juillet 2006)

Pour moi, cette offre est la meilleure : 

Mardi 16h00, je vais m'ouvrir un compte BNP, gratuit, faut signer des petits trucs, et on peut même négocier un stylo publicitaire BNP.

Mardi 18h00, je commande le Macbook avec la livraison 48h (+6Euros)

Jeudi 9h00, le Macbook est livré.
(J'aurais pu le commander Mercredi à 12h je l'aurais eu à la même date je suis sûr)

Donc niveau rapidité c'est le top. Et il n'y a pas d'arnaque.


----------



## Ptwice (9 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous!

Hier j'ai accédé à l'offre en utilisant le RIB BNP de mes parents...et j'ai ensutie payer avec ma propre carte bleue qui n'est elle pas du tout BNP...j'ai reçu le mail de confirmation de la commande etc donc normalement le MAcBook devrait partir dès demain en mode express!!

Je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution mais pour l'instant cette offre me semble vraiment être de loin LA MEILLEURE du marché...car j'ai fait le calcul..et 250 équivaut quand même à 20% de réductions sur le MacBook 2Ghz...loin des 6% de l'offre étudiante sur l'AS... et cela me permet d'accéder au modèle que j'avais exclu faute de budget!

Bref niveau offre, que du bon!!

A +.

Ptwice, switcher en cours!


----------



## Eul Mulot (10 Juillet 2006)

Des nouvelles des personnes ayant recu un macbook via cette offre et le probleme de décoloration ?

Plus précisement, les macbook de l'offre sont - ils "stockés" ou mis de coté pour la bnp ou bien ils piochent parmis ceux d'apple ? 

En clair, le probleme de taches ayant été résolu, va t on les retrouvers sur les macbook de cette offre ? 

Merci !


----------



## pepe2626 (10 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Des nouvelles des personnes ayant recu un macbook via cette offre et le probleme de décoloration ?
> 
> Plus précisement, les macbook de l'offre sont - ils "stockés" ou mis de coté pour la bnp ou bien ils piochent parmis ceux d'apple ?
> 
> ...


salut,
j'ai commandé vendredi mon macbook via l'offre de la bnp et donc aujourd'hui, j'attend mon macbook qui doit être livré dans la journée.
je viendrais donné mon numéro de série pour savoir si le modèle que j'ai reçu est impacté!!
@ bientot!!


----------



## Eul Mulot (10 Juillet 2006)

pepe2626 a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> j'ai commandé vendredi mon macbook via l'offre de la bnp et donc aujourd'hui, j'attend mon macbook qui doit être livré dans la journée.
> je viendrais donné mon numéro de série pour savoir si le modèle que j'ai reçu est impacté!!
> @ bientot!!



Bravo à toi pour ton macbook ! 

Et merci de ta réponse !


----------



## maxime.g (10 Juillet 2006)

OUI merci &#224; toi pour ton futur Feedback...

PS: Tu as command&#233; le mac avec une option ou simplement le portable ?


----------



## cyrilo77 (10 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

au travers de l'offre BNP PAribas, j'ai reçu un M.B dont le numéro indique qu'il a été finalisé en semaine 24, et il n'a plus le problème recontré sur mon 1er MB (semaine 21) c'est à dire le bruit des ventilo
Pas de taches non plus.
Seulement, j'ai un soucis avec la clic gauche de la souris (qui est plutot mou) et la touche "fleche vers le bas" fonctionne pas....

Affaire à suivre !


----------



## Didelinette (10 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Des nouvelles des personnes ayant recu un macbook via cette offre et le probleme de décoloration ?
> 
> Merci !




Salut,

Je viens de recevoir le mien ce matin, (commandé vendredi en express). 
Il est de la semaine 21...:rose:  Je croise les doigts!


----------



## Eul Mulot (10 Juillet 2006)

Didelinette a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir le mien ce matin, (commandé vendredi en express).
> Il est de la semaine 21...:rose:  Je croise les doigts!



Merci de ta réponse, j'espère pour toi que tout va bien se passer ! 

Je ne comprend pas très bien pourquoi tu as recu un macbook fabriqué en semaine 21, apple n'écoule pas ses produits par "date" de fabrication ? La bnp pioche t elle dans une réserve qu'elle s'est faite avant la semaine 23 ?


----------



## Didelinette (10 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ta réponse, j'espère pour toi que tout va bien se passer !
> 
> Je ne comprend pas très bien pourquoi tu as recu un macbook fabriqué en semaine 21, apple n'écoule pas ses produits par "date" de fabrication ? La bnp pioche t elle dans une réserve qu'elle s'est faite avant la semaine 23 ?



Ben je comprends pas trop pourquoi non plus... Ils ont peut etre prévus un trop gros stoc? vraiment je sais pas...
enfin, je vous tiens au courant d'ici une quinzaine de jours...


----------



## Eul Mulot (10 Juillet 2006)

Didelinette a dit:
			
		

> Ben je comprends pas trop pourquoi non plus... Ils ont peut etre prévus un trop gros stoc? vraiment je sais pas...
> enfin, je vous tiens au courant d'ici une quinzaine de jours...



Oki c'est gentil à toi. En même temps c'est probable qu'ils aient fait des stocks, d'après ce que j'ai lu, c'est un autre groupe que tnt qui dispatche les commande, et ce très vite pour certains, faudrait donc épurer leurs stocks pour qu'il le renouvelle avec des machines plus fiables !


----------



## kennymac (10 Juillet 2006)

C'est sur qu'ils ont du stock. Pour livrer les MacBook en 2 jours  

Par contre, ils ne semble pas y avoir "d'ordre" de sortie des MacBook du stock.
Je veux dire que si 2 personnes commandant le même jour, une peut recevoir un MacBook fabriqué en semaine 21 et l'autre un de semaine 24.


----------



## toms (10 Juillet 2006)

salut ;-)
C'est quoi les problèmes SVP avec cette semaine 21??

sinon est ce que vous pensez que pour se mettre(en plus) à la 3D en amateur,la CG serait vraiment trop faible et limitante..?
Thx ;-)


----------



## kennymac (10 Juillet 2006)

Je te conseil de chercher un peu sur le forum. Tout y est déjà abordé.

Pour résumé :
- concernant la 3D, ça dépend de ton utilisation. Si tu compte jouer souvent à des jeux 3D, autant oublier le MacBook (pour le moment ?) ou alors il faut se contenter du fait que les détails et la définition ne seront pas au max. Si c'est pour jouer occastionnellement, le sucout du MacBook Pro pour la CG ne sera pas intéressant vu que le reste est pareil que le MacBook (sauf l'écran plus grand sur le MacBook Pro)
- Les problèmes des MacBook des semaines 21 et antérieurs (jusque la 23 ou 24 apparement), c'est la coque qui jaunit à certains endroits.
Ce problème est maintenat pris en compte par la garantie Apple.

Je le répète, va voir les autres post où on en parle beaucoup. Tu en saura biens plus


----------



## Eul Mulot (10 Juillet 2006)

toms a dit:
			
		

> salut ;-)
> C'est quoi les problèmes SVP avec cette semaine 21??



C'est un probleme qui est apparu sur certains macbook, un problème de décoloration, qui touche certaines unitées des semaines 24 et antérieures, voir même de nouvelles unitées.

Sinon pour la 3D je ne peux pas te conseiller.


----------



## toms (10 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> C'est un probleme qui est apparu sur certains macbook, un problème de décoloration, qui touche certaines unitées des semaines 24 et antérieures, voir même de nouvelles unitées.
> 
> Sinon pour la 3D je ne peux pas te conseiller.



Ok..décoloration....hum....de fausses blondes donc  
Merci à toi!


----------



## 20syl (11 Juillet 2006)

Pour l'instant, aucune arnaques avec cette offre?
Quelqu'un a t'il deja fermé son compte BNP, c'est bien gratuit? 
Faut il le garder jusqu'a la fin de garantie du MB ou je sais pas quoi?

Je suis chiant avec mes questions, mes pas envie de me retrouvé, avec des frais supplémentaire avec la  banque.


----------



## Didelinette (11 Juillet 2006)

20syl a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, aucune arnaques avec cette offre?
> Quelqu'un a t'il deja fermé son compte BNP, c'est bien gratuit?
> Faut il le garder jusqu'a la fin de garantie du MB ou je sais pas quoi?



J'avais posé la question à mon nouveau banquier (BNP), il a pas trop compris et m'a dit que c'etait rare les clients qui s'informent des frais de fermeture des comptes le jour de l'ouverture...
Enfin pour répondre, les frais de fermeture sont gratuits, et ce dans toutes les banques.

Et sinon, pas d'arnaque, c'est même beaucoup plus rapide lors de la livraison. 

Il faut par contre voir le délai de rétractation qui est de 7 jours je crois au lieu de 14 (enfin, c'est ce que j'ai cru lire de mémoire...)

Voilà voilà..

Enfin, c'est mon 1er post avec mon macbook (j'ai un peu beaucoup galéré pour partager internet) et ça fait plaisir quand ça marche


----------



## mak.972 (11 Juillet 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Au fait... je viens de refaire un tout sur le site pour voir si la data limite était bien le 31 aout... c'est le 31 octobre maintenant
> 
> Ca a bien changé non ? C'était bien 31 aout au début ?
> 
> En tous cas... ça laisse encore du temps



Désolée 

L'offre se finit bien le 31 aout 2006.






et ceci clos le debat sur la fermeture ce cette offre auquels je vais participer.

J'aurai une autre question combien de temps mettent t'il a livrer un macbook  avec 2giga de ram (j'ai vue que c'était possible d'en rajouter sur le site de  O2i) ?​


----------



## cyrilo77 (11 Juillet 2006)

Didelinette a dit:
			
		

> J'avais posé la question à mon nouveau banquier (BNP), il a pas trop compris et m'a dit que c'etait rare les clients qui s'informent des frais de fermeture des comptes le jour de l'ouverture...
> Enfin pour répondre, les frais de fermeture sont gratuits, et ce dans toutes les banques.
> 
> Et sinon, pas d'arnaque, c'est même beaucoup plus rapide lors de la livraison.
> ...


 
Exact : le délai sur cette offre est de 7 jours et le contact en cas de problèm est le revendeur (O2i) surtout pas Apple.
Ils sont super performants en plus, et répondent rapidement et bien.
J'avais eu un pb avec mon 1er M.B (j'ai utilisé l'offrre BNPP) et par erreur je m'étais adressé à Apple qui avait ouvert un dossier : à cause de ça, O2i a eu des problemes pour me remplacer ma machine.
Donc un conseil : adressez vous en priorité au revendeur

Ensuite, concernant le compte bancaire, vérifiez si les tarifs proposés par BNPP ne sont pas compétitifs... pourquoi fermer le compte juste après (rien à voir dans le forum, je sais !)


----------



## Eul Mulot (11 Juillet 2006)

Didelinette a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pour répondre, les frais de fermeture sont gratuits, et ce dans toutes les banques.



Fichtre, faut que tu me donnes le nom de ces banques, ou alors tu habites dans un paradis fiscal !

Vous êtes bien sur que le fait de créer un compte à la bnp puis le fermer quelqus jours plus tard et TOTALEMENT gratuit ? Aucuns frais, cela me semble vraiment byzarre, il doit bien y avoir anguille sous roche, je vois pas mal des banques perdre de l'argent !


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Fichtre, faut que tu me donnes le nom de ces banques, ou alors tu habites dans un paradis fiscal !
> 
> Vous êtes bien sur que le fait de créer un compte à la bnp puis le fermer quelqus jours plus tard et TOTALEMENT gratuit ? Aucuns frais, cela me semble vraiment byzarre, il doit bien y avoir anguille sous roche, je vois pas mal des banques perdre de l'argent !



Je comprends pas pourquoi vous vous prenez la tête avec la fermeture de compte. Vous le laissez comme ça avec rien dessus et basta non ???


----------



## Kzimir (11 Juillet 2006)

Moi déjà client donc pas de questions de ce côté là...

Macbook commandé ce matin, sans option.
Je me prendrai de la RAM en Chine (j'y habite... suis juste en vacances à paris) et un écran peut être... Ce serait dur de bosser de la PAO sur un 13"


----------



## Eul Mulot (11 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas pourquoi vous vous prenez la tête avec la fermeture de compte. Vous le laissez comme ça avec rien dessus et basta non ???



Ouai enfin après c'est un peu le bordel, surtout qu'a mon avis au bout d'un certaisn temps il va y avoir des frais, ca serait trop beau, ils vont ausis sans cesse te relancer et pourrir ma boite à lettres, je vais aller lire les conditons pour cloturer un compte à la bnp si je n'arrive pas à chopper un RIB d'une conaisance. 

Quelqu'un avait parlé d'utilsier le rib de sociétés sur le net, à mon avis je pense que la bnp vérifie afin de limiter ce genre de choses, avec ptet même une chance de plus pouvoir commander dessus : /


----------



## kennymac (11 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Ouai enfin après c'est un peu le bordel, surtout qu'a mon avis au bout d'un certaisn temps il va y avoir des frais, ca serait trop beau, ils vont ausis sans cesse te relancer et pourrir ma boite à lettres, je vais aller lire les conditons pour cloturer un compte à la bnp si je n'arrive pas à chopper un RIB d'une conaisance.
> 
> * Quelqu'un avait parlé d'utilsier le rib de sociétés sur le net, à mon avis je pense que la bnp vérifie afin de limiter ce genre de choses, avec ptet même une chance de plus pouvoir commander dessus* : /



C'est moi qui en parlait  
Je n'évoquais qu'un possibilité. Je ne pense pas qu'ils vérifient.
Mais vaut mieux éviter quand même. Ne serait-ce que par respect du détenteur du RIB, même s'il ne risque rien.

Sin je viens de retourner voir les conditions générales de ventes.
C'est bien le 31 octobre la date limite :


----------



## maxime.g (11 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Fichtre, faut que tu me donnes le nom de ces banques, ou alors tu habites dans un paradis fiscal !
> 
> Vous êtes bien sur que le fait de créer un compte à la bnp puis le fermer quelqus jours plus tard et TOTALEMENT gratuit ? Aucuns frais, cela me semble vraiment byzarre, il doit bien y avoir anguille sous roche, je vois pas mal des banques perdre de l'argent !



je crois que les comptes courant et uniquement ceux-ci ont l'ouverture et la fermeture entiérement Gratuite afin de favoriser la concurrence entre les banques.

Frais uniquement si achat d'une CB ou chéquier ou services divers

Frais de résilation si souscription à un autre contrat


----------



## Eul Mulot (11 Juillet 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Sin je viens de retourner voir les conditions générales de ventes.
> C'est bien le 31 octobre la date limite :



Merci de l'info !



			
				maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> je crois que les comptes courant et uniquement ceux-ci ont l'ouverture et la fermeture entiérement Gratuite afin de favoriser la concurrence entre les banques.
> 
> Frais uniquement si achat d'une CB ou chéquier ou services divers
> 
> Frais de résilation si souscription à un autre contrat



Okay, merci du tuyau, si jamais le membre qui travail à la bnp pouvait nous confirmer ! J'ai demandé des infos via mail vers midi sur les conditions générales et frais pour un compte chèque à la bnp, si ils me répondent je vous en ferez part !


----------



## maxime.g (11 Juillet 2006)

Je l'ai lu ici cf document pdf point 7


----------



## Eul Mulot (11 Juillet 2006)

Merci beaucoup, c'est bon à savoir, j'attend toujours le mail de la BNP .


----------



## HCl (13 Juillet 2006)

Hello,

Bon, j'envisage de me lancer aussi 
Vous pensez que j'ai une chance de l'avoir demain en cas de commande maintenant, en prenant la livraison expresse ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (13 Juillet 2006)

A mon avis ca dépend de ta position Géographique, si tu es dans une grande ville y'a des chances oui, après attendre 2 jours c'est pas la mort !


----------



## HCl (13 Juillet 2006)

:rose: 

Non mais c'est qu'en fait je pars pour le WE, alors comme j'aime bien être pourri gâté :love:  

Sinon je suis du côté de Nice


----------



## arnaudg (13 Juillet 2006)

Jusqu'au 31 octobre, ca laisse meme le temps d'attendre une révision du macbook (en meme temps que les prochains macbook pro ???)


----------



## Toxibuz (13 Juillet 2006)

Hello !

J'ai pass&#233; commande de mon MB par la BNP mardi soir, O2i m'a appel&#233; hier me dire qu'il &#233;tait parti donc il ne devrait normalement plus trop tarder ( samedi ou lundi ... ).

Pour l'ouverture de compte &#224; la BNP j'y suis pass&#233; lundi en d&#233;but d"apr&#232;s midi, on m'a donn&#233; un RDV vers 16h30, &#224; 17h15 tout &#233;tait r&#233;gl&#233; 

Je pense acheter sous peu 2 barettes Corsair 1 Go &#224; 80 &#8364; et des poussi&#232;res, &#231;a devrait le faire


----------



## Eul Mulot (13 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> 
> 
> Pour l'ouverture de compte à la BNP j'y suis passé lundi en début d"après midi, on m'a donné un RDV vers 16h30, à 17h15 tout était réglé



Tu as eu des infos niveau tarifs éventuels ? on peut vraiment résilier quand on veut sans frais, pas de frais pour carte et tout ? la Bnp ne m'a toujours répondu ...


----------



## Toxibuz (13 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Tu as eu des infos niveau tarifs éventuels ? on peut vraiment résilier quand on veut sans frais, pas de frais pour carte et tout ? la Bnp ne m'a toujours répondu ...


Tout &#224; fait tout est gratuit pour ce nouveau compte, l'ouverture et la fermeture d'un compte courant est obligatoirement gratuite en France ( voir dans toute l'Europe ... ) sur ce point pas de soucis 

Pour ce qui est de la carte visa offerte, cela n'est valable qu'un an donc il t'appartient de rendre la carte &#224; ta banque avant la fin de l'ann&#233;e sinon c'est clair que comme dans toutes les banques elle te sera factur&#233;e ( entre 15 et 30 &#8364; selon la carte voir plus pour les "haut de gamme" ).

En esp&#233;rant avoir r&#233;pondu &#224; tes questions


----------



## Eul Mulot (13 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait tout est gratuit pour ce nouveau compte, l'ouverture et la fermeture d'un compte courant est obligatoirement gratuite en France ( voir dans toute l'Europe ... ) sur ce point pas de soucis
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la carte visa offerte, cela n'est valable qu'un an donc il t'appartient de rendre la carte à ta banque avant la fin de l'année sinon c'est clair que comme dans toutes les banques elle te sera facturée ( entre 15 et 30  selon la carte voir plus pour les "haut de gamme" ).
> 
> En espérant avoir répondu à tes questions



Merci d'avoir "testé" , bon macbook pour toi, je fonce dans mon agence bnp des que possible! Merci encore !


----------



## rud980 (13 Juillet 2006)

Salut,pour infos,j'ai commandé mon MacBook blanc SuperDrive sur O2i lundi soir et je l'ai reçu mercredi matin sans payer la livraison express,et il est de la semaine 24.Pour l'instant,rien à déplorer,il est parfait.Cette offre est géniale,profitez-en


----------



## Toxibuz (14 Juillet 2006)

Ca va la livraison, c'est du rapide ... 

L'ayant commandé le 12 avec la livraison "express", j'espère qu'il sera là samedi :love: ( en espérant que les livreurs bossent le samedi  ), ou alors lundi sans faute ( car je passe le reste de la semaine loin de Nancy  ).


----------



## kennymac (14 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Ca va la livraison, c'est du rapide ...
> 
> L'ayant commandé le 12 avec la livraison "express", j'espère qu'il sera là samedi :love: ( en espérant que les livreurs bossent le samedi  ), ou alors lundi sans faute ( car je passe le reste de la semaine loin de Nancy  ).



Tu devrais le recevoir aujourd'hui normalement.
Au pire demain !


----------



## Eul Mulot (14 Juillet 2006)

rud980 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,pour infos,j'ai commandé mon MacBook blanc SuperDrive sur O2i lundi soir et je l'ai reçu mercredi matin sans payer la livraison express,et il est de la semaine 24.Pour l'instant,rien à déplorer,il est parfait.Cette offre est géniale,profitez-en



Merci de l'info ! Et prend bien du plaisir sur ton macbook !


----------



## Toxibuz (14 Juillet 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais le recevoir aujourd'hui normalement.
> Au pire demain !



Sauf qu'aujourd'hui c'était un peu ferié ...  

J'espère qu'il sera là avant lundi car je me le fais livrer sur mon lieu de travail et j'y suis jusqu'à lundi matin, après je suis en repos assez loin de là 

Hier je m'ennuyais au boulot alors je leur ai envoyé un mail pour avoir un peu plus d'info sur la livraison et ils m'ont répondu très très rapidement ( un jour férié pourtant ), mail envoyé à 2H25, O2i qui répond ce matin à 10H47 ...

O2i ça à l'air d'être une boite vraiment sérieuse


----------



## kennymac (14 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> *Sauf qu'aujourd'hui c'était un peu ferié* ...
> 
> J'espère qu'il sera là avant lundi car je me le fais livrer sur mon lieu de travail et j'y suis jusqu'à lundi matin, après je suis en repos assez loin de là
> 
> ...



Exact ! Quel blaireau je fais !!! :rose: 

Je pense que tu devrais l'avoir demain alors... au pire lundi.


----------



## pepe2626 (15 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,
j'ai posté il ya quelques jours un postes disant que j'attendais avec impatience mon macbook que j'avais commandé au travers de l'offre bnp paribas.
j'ai bien reçu le macbook et comme a chaque déballage d'un produit APPLE, on en a plein la vue, mais il ya un mais!!
au bout du deuxième jours l'ordinateur ne s'alluma plus.
alors j'ai contacté O2I qui eux m'ont dit de leur renvoyé le la macbook pour procédé a un échange(cool rapide) mais ceux ci on oublié de préciser que le renvoi était a mes frais soit 48 euro en chronopost + assurance!!!
j'ai contacté O2I pour me faire entendre et pour leur demander pourquoi les frais de renvoi sont a ma charge:il m'ont répondu que ce n'était pas de leur faute car ce ne sont que les revendeurs dans l'histoire(enfin, il sont juste la pour se gaver!!).
Je suis déçu des méthodes employées par cette entreprise d'autant plus que je n'aimerais pas qu'il me renvoyent un macbook HS dans quelqua je devrais encore payé les frais de renvoi pour avoir mon matériel comme je l'ai commandé.
Encore une chose, si j'étais une entreprise et bien cela ne me donnerais vraiment pas envie de bosser en partenariat avec eux, il ne sont pas responsable!!
Quoiqu'il en soit, la réputation de la mauvaise qualité de fabrication d'apple n'est plus a faire et d'orénavant je ne jetterais pas la tête baisser sur le matos APPLE


----------



## cameleone (15 Juillet 2006)

pepe2626 a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il en soit, la réputation de la mauvaise qualité de fabrication d'apple n'est plus a faire (



C'est peut-être aller un peu vite en besogne, non ?


----------



## pepe2626 (15 Juillet 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être aller un peu vite en besogne, non ?


 
A plus de 1000 euro le portable, je pense que mes mots sont pesée.
Je ne pense pas être le seul a penser cela.
tu verrais si cela t'arriverais a toi, un produit d'une marque pareille hs en moins de 2 jours....
Il ne faut pas perdre a l'esprit que c'est plus de 1000 euro tout de même, et puis si la qualité est en déça il ont qu'a augmenté leur prix, moi je préfererais car a force de faire cela et bien c'est tout un mythe qui tombe.
J'espere surtout qu'un jour on puisse comparée un dell et un apple, quoique??


----------



## Toxibuz (15 Juillet 2006)

pepe2626 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> j'ai posté il ya quelques jours un postes disant que j'attendais avec impatience mon macbook que j'avais commandé au travers de l'offre bnp paribas.
> j'ai bien reçu le macbook et comme a chaque déballage d'un produit APPLE, on en a plein la vue, mais il ya un mais!!
> au bout du deuxième jours l'ordinateur ne s'alluma plus.
> ...


Pas de chance avec ton Macbook mais ne fais pas de ton cas une généralité ...

Perso je tourne depuis toujours sur PC ( d'où mon avatar -> Win 3.1 :love: mdr ) et cela fait environ 2 ans que je tourne avec ma machine actuelle et la carte vidéo vient de me lacher pour la deuxième fois mais ce n'est pas pour ça que je vais dire que toutes les Radeon 9800 Pro sont de la m*rd* ...

Pour revenir au problème de garantie, il me semblait qu'en cas de problème avec un macbook acheté chez O2i ça se passait directement par Apple 

Un petit rappel des CGV  :



```
Article 9 - GARANTIES
 
  
          9.1.    Garantie contractuelle
 
 
          Pour les produits Apple :
 
 
La simple présentation de la facture du produit ouvre droit, pour le client, à la garantie APPLE dune durée de 1 (un) an.
Afin de connaître les démarches à suivre concernant le service après-vente pour tout problème ou de panne sur un produit, le client pourra contacter le Service Assistance APPLE au numéro de téléphone suivant : 0825 888 024 (0,15  TTC / min). 
          Il est rappelé que les garanties contractuelles ne couvrent pas : 
         - le remplacement des consommables (batteries, ampoules, fusibles, microphones, ), 
- l'utilisation anormale ou non conforme du Produits (le client devra consulter attentivement la notice d'emploi fournie avec les produits),
         - les pannes liées aux accessoires (câbles d'alimentation...), 
        - les défauts et leurs conséquences dus à l'intervention d'un réparateur non agréé par la APPLE,
        - les défauts et leurs conséquences liés à l'utilisation non-conforme à l'usage pour lequel le produit est destiné,
         - les défauts et leurs conséquences liés à toute cause extérieure.
```


----------



## pepe2626 (15 Juillet 2006)

décidement tu ne comprend pas.
Commande pour 1000 euro de matos de ta super marque et recoit un produit HS, tu verra si tu dira la même chose.
Et puis ne compare pas PC et APPLE, c'est pas les meme prix apple te fait fais sa soit disante super qualité


----------



## cameleone (15 Juillet 2006)

pepe2626 a dit:
			
		

> décidement tu ne comprend pas.
> Commande pour 1000 euro de matos de ta super marque et recoit un produit HS, tu verra si tu dira la même chose.
> Et puis ne compare pas PC et APPLE, c'est pas les meme prix apple te fait fais sa soit disante super qualité



Un peu (trop ?) d'agressivité dans tes propos... 

On comprend ta déception devant une machine neuve qui lâche. Elle te sera remplacée, et on te souhaite (ce qui sera fort probablement le cas) plus de chance avec la suivante.
Un problème matériel dès le départ, ça peut arriver (et ça arrive) avec n'importe quelle marque.
Et il y a des ordinateurs (autres qu'Apple) qui coûtent bien plus de 1000 ...

Bref, généraliser ne sert à rien.


----------



## mak.972 (15 Juillet 2006)

Désolé si je suis un peu HS mais bon est ce que sa vaut le coup de prendre un macbook now avec l'offre de la BNP en sachant que leopard va sortir durant le moi d'aout ????


----------



## cameleone (15 Juillet 2006)

Leopard ne sortira pas au mois d'août, il sera *présenté* début août. Pour une sortie officielle plusieurs mois plus tard...


----------



## Toxibuz (15 Juillet 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Leopard ne sortira pas au mois d'août, il sera *présenté* début août. Pour une sortie officielle plusieurs mois plus tard...



Voir Janvier 2007 ...


----------



## Toxibuz (15 Juillet 2006)

mak.972 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si je suis un peu HS mais bon est ce que sa vaut le coup de prendre un macbook now avec l'offre de la BNP en sachant que leopard va sortir durant le moi d'aout ????



Si tu as besoin d'un macbook alors fonce de ce pas ouvrir un compte à la BNP et passe ta commande.

Par contre si tu es encore indéci ou bien que tu n'as pas besoin dans l'absolu d'un portable attends encore quelques mois pour, éventuellement une Rev. B, et plus tard encore la sortie de Léopard


----------



## ederntal (15 Juillet 2006)

pepe2626 a dit:
			
		

> décidement tu ne comprend pas.
> Commande pour 1000 euro de matos de ta super marque et recoit un produit HS, tu verra si tu dira la même chose.
> Et puis ne compare pas PC et APPLE, c'est pas les meme prix apple te fait fais sa soit disante super qualité



Euh...
- Regarde ce qui se fait du côté des pc, le macbook n'est pas plus cher qu'un pc, loin de la.
- J'ai commandé un macbook et la carte graphique a laché au bout de 2J... Ce sont les même composant sur mac/pc. ce genre de mesaventure peuvent arriver aussi bien sur un vaio que sur un mac...
- En 11 machines, en moins de 10 ans, J'ai connu que 2 retours SAV...  et ils ont toujours été très correct dans les délais.

Oui Apple c'est du bon matos (Et ils ne sont pas les seuls).


----------



## ederntal (15 Juillet 2006)

pepe2626 a dit:
			
		

> alors j'ai contacté O2I qui eux m'ont dit de leur renvoyé le la macbook pour procédé a un échange(cool rapide) mais ceux ci on oublié de préciser que le renvoi était a mes frais soit 48 euro en chronopost + assurance!!!



J'ai eu le même genre de problème que toi, je suis passé par Apple direct, c'est gratuit.
En une bonne semaine / 10 jours. Tu aurai eu ta nouvelles machine sans frais.


----------



## Toxibuz (15 Juillet 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le même genre de problème que toi, je suis passé par Apple direct, c'est gratuit.
> En une bonne semaine / 10 jours. Tu aurai eu ta nouvelles machine sans frais.



C'est d'ailleurs stipulé ainsi dans leurs CGV, il suffit de les lire un peu


----------



## Toxibuz (15 Juillet 2006)

Bon enfin des nouvelles !! 

Le Macbook est bien arrivé dans la journée ( je ne sais pas à quelle heure par contre je dormais -> je bosse de nuit  ).

Commandé le 12 arrivé le 15 ( le 14 était férié sinon c'était le 14  ).

Pour l'instant moi je dis respect à O2i pour leur rapidité d'envoi et de réponses à nos mails.

D'ailleurs dans leur mail ils m'avaient demandés de les mettre au courant pour le Macbook, je vais de ce pas leur en envoyer un pour leur dire que tout est Ok en soulignant le coté sérieux de leur boite, ça se fait rare des commerçants comme eux 

Un macuser de plus, un !! lol


----------



## jeffff (15 Juillet 2006)

Salut !

Est il possible de commander avec le RIB d'une autre personne ???
Sa engage a quoi la personne ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Juillet 2006)

Salut Jefff ! Pour ta question je ne peux pas te répondre, mais en ce moment je suis en trai nde me renseigner quand aux frais qu'occasionnent l'ouverture et la fermture du compte cheque afin d'avoir un RIB de la bnp, je ne souhaite pas spécialement y ouvrir un compte que je garderai, je tacherai de te tenir au courant, ou même faire un tuto !


----------



## jeffff (15 Juillet 2006)

ok merci eul mulo

Cette offre tombe pile quand je veux passer sur mac !


----------



## Toxibuz (15 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Salut Jefff ! Pour ta question je ne peux pas te répondre, mais en ce moment je suis en trai nde me renseigner quand aux frais qu'occasionnent l'ouverture et la fermture du compte cheque afin d'avoir un RIB de la bnp, je ne souhaite pas spécialement y ouvrir un compte que je garderai, je tacherai de te tenir au courant, ou même faire un tuto !



Ouvrir un compte est 100 % gratuit ainsi que la fermeture, si tu veux un tuto vite fait :

- RDV à la BNP ouverture de compte -> RIB délivrés sur le champs.
- Commande du MB à O2i avec le RIB
- Le lendemain tu envoie une lettre recommandée avec AR demandant la fermeture simple et définitive de ton compte à la BNP et voila tout est réglé.

Cout de l'opération : 4,50  environ pour la LRAR 

Gain : 245,50  par rapport au prix Apple.


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Juillet 2006)

Ouaip ca fait toujours plaisir en effet !

J'aurais surement des infos sur les frais ( ou non ) pour avoir un RIB à la bnp et savoir si on peut résilier de suite demain matin ( faut que ma soeur demande au copain à une copine  )

Si j'ai pas d'infos via le gars, je passe à ma BNP lundi, ou des que ca ouvre ! Après si j'ai les réponses je ferai un pio tuto "Comment profiter du systeme ! " :love:


----------



## jeffff (15 Juillet 2006)

Faut faire gaffe quand même....
C'est quand même bizar qu'on nous donne 250 comme ça.


----------



## Toxibuz (15 Juillet 2006)

jeffff a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire gaffe quand même....
> C'est quand même bizar qu'on nous donne 250 comme ça.



En passant ING Direct donne bien 50  pour toute ouverture d'un Livret Epargne Orange 

C'est pareil, t'ouvres, tu déposes 15  ( 0  dans le cas de la BNP ), tu prends les 50  et tu fermes tout par LRAR


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Juillet 2006)

On ne te donne pas à proprement parler 250  

Ils vont surement pas vendre à perte, ils vendent peut être à prix coutant pour eux, afin d'attirer des pigeo.., heu des nouveaux clients ! C'est purement commercial !


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Juillet 2006)

Voila, j'ai eu quelques infos d'un gars ayant bossé à la BNP !

Ouverture et fermeture d'un compte cheque gratuit , gratuit tant qu'on ne prend pas de chéquier et carte bleue, on a donc bien un RIB à l'oeil ! 

Je reconfirme après avoir discuté à la bnp lundi ou mardi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Juillet 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Ca a toujours été jusqu'au 31 octobre 2006




Sérieux ? :love:


----------



## Toxibuz (15 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux ? :love:



"_Dans la limite des stocks disponibles_"


----------



## Eul Mulot (16 Juillet 2006)

Ouaip dans la limite des stocks disponibles !

Pour cloturer ton compte, tu es obligé de le faire par une lettre recommendée ? Ou on peut passer à la Bnp ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

Une question peut on aller chercher le MacBook directement chez le revendeur ?


----------



## Toxibuz (16 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Une question peut on aller chercher le MacBook directement chez le revendeur ?



Directement chez O2i ?

Je sais pas téléphone leur et tiens nous au courant car cela pourrait éventuellement intéresser quelques personnes ici je pense


----------



## Toxibuz (16 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip dans la limite des stocks disponibles !
> 
> Pour cloturer ton compte, tu es obligé de le faire par une lettre recommendée ? Ou on peut passer à la Bnp ?



Disons que la logique voudrait que sur simple demande motivée à ton banquier tu puisses clore un compte, mais on est pas sur la planète Bisousnours donc rien ne vaut une LRAR pour éviter toutes entourloupes 

( surtout d'un organisme banquier  ... mdr  )


----------



## Eul Mulot (16 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Disons que la logique voudrait que sur simple demande motiv&#233;e &#224; ton banquier tu puisses clore un compte, mais on est pas sur la plan&#232;te Bisousnours donc rien ne vaut une LRAR pour &#233;viter toutes entourloupes
> 
> ( surtout d'un organisme banquier  ... mdr  )


Le banquier, une cr&#233;ature sournoise ! 

Sinon apr&#232;s fermeture de ton compte tu n'as pas eu de probl&#232;me ? Pas de somme &#224; rembourser pour les 250 &#8364; ou quelque chose similaire ?


----------



## Toxibuz (16 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Le banquier, une créature sournoise !
> 
> Sinon après fermeture de ton compte tu n'as pas eu de problème ? Pas de somme à rembourser pour les 250  ou quelque chose similaire ?



Je n'ai pas encore fermé le compte, en fait je compte bien utiliser la carte Visa offerte pendant un an ...

Mais il y a quelques années après mon Bac j'avais fait le tour des banques pour les sous qu'ils donnaient ( Crédit Agricole, Société Générale et Banque Populaire ) et j'ai fermé aussitôt les comptes -> aucun soucis, tu le dis à ton banquier et tu lui envois la notification sous forme plus ou moins de demande de fermeture en  LRAR, normalement ils te répondent ou te rappèle.

( HS ) Tu habites vraiment pas loin de chez moi je suis de Saint Dizier ) ).


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Directement chez O2i ?
> 
> Je sais pas téléphone leur et tiens nous au courant car cela pourrait éventuellement intéresser quelques personnes ici je pense




Oui moi pour commencer


----------



## jeffff (16 Juillet 2006)

Est ce que quelqu'un a commandé un mac avec un rib qui n'était pas a lui ou chopé sur internet ???


----------



## Picadilly (16 Juillet 2006)

vazypanda a dit:
			
		

> ya des frais pour ouvrir un compte ?



Ouais ... 250


----------



## Toxibuz (16 Juillet 2006)

Picadilly a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ... 250



En solde positif ou négatif aussi ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (16 Juillet 2006)

Non après je pense pas qu'il y ai "d'arnaque", à mon avis c'est juste une offre visant à avoir des listing et rammener des gens.

Ouaip je suis Bar et après Nancy en semaine à la rentrée !


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

Meuh non aucune arnaque . Juste apate le client c tout


----------



## Eul Mulot (16 Juillet 2006)

On ne sait jamais dans ce monde de capitaliste/merde ! ^_^ Toujours se méfier des petites lignes en bas !


----------



## arnaudg (17 Juillet 2006)

Euh appater le client avec 250 euros de reduc, c'est une belle carrotte tout de même. 
Sur que c'est du commercial pur, mais ca marche et bénéfice pour tout le monde (250 euros de réduc sur un produit apple, jamais vu cela)


----------



## cyrilo77 (17 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
pour rester dans le sujet du post initial, on pourrait faire un topo sur ceux qui ont profité de l'offre BNP Paribas ?
Qui l'a commandé ?
Satisfait ou non du service ?
Déjà client BNPP ?

J'ai acheté le M.B dès l'origine via l'offre, et après un 1er échange (à cause du bruit)  le nouveau que j'ai reçu est nickel, et 'jétais déjà client BNP.
Par contre, ce qui n'était pas clair, c'était la "cible" de cette offre => pas uniquement les 16-24 ans


----------



## jeffff (17 Juillet 2006)

Peut on r&#233;ellement ouvrir un  compte juste pour commander le mac ????


----------



## arnaudg (17 Juillet 2006)

La réponse est apparemment Oui


----------



## jeffff (17 Juillet 2006)

L'ouverture d'un compte est gratuite a n'importe quel age ????

Y a t il un capital minimum ??


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Juillet 2006)

Ouverture gratuite quelque soit l'age, pas de somme minimale à verser dessus, tu peux commander le amcbook avec une CB d'une autre banque !


----------



## arnaudg (17 Juillet 2006)

que du bonheur en fait ...


----------



## jeffff (17 Juillet 2006)

Quelqu'un l'a fait avec un rib qui n'&#233;tait pas a lui ??


----------



## cyrilo77 (18 Juillet 2006)

Attendez, pour être clair :
1 Le RIB sert uniquement à vérifier que vous êtes bien client BNP Paribas, ensuite tu peux payer avec n'importe quelle carte de crédit de n'importe quelle autre banque
2. Le RIB ne sert pas à vous reconnaitre physiquement "Monsieur ou Madame X) mais juste à vérifier la banque
3. N'importe qui peut ouvrir un compte bancaire : c'est gratuit, et vous aurez un RIB immédiatement. Pas besoin nin plus de déposer des milliards dessus. Quelques euros suffisent.
4. Pour cloturer un compte bancaire c'est aussi simple que pour l'ouvrir. Ce qui prend des frais de cloture ce sont tous les produits "annexes" PEL, CEL, CODEVI, Livret A...
Le compte en lui même peut être cloturé sans frais

Attention : si vous souhaitez clôturer votre compte juste pares son ouverture (si vous souhaitez juste avoir un RIB BNP Paribas et pas de compte dans cette banque) ne prenenz pas de produit type carte bancaire, pack.... juste un compte

5. Ensuite il n'y a pas d'arnaque derrière cette offre : c'est un partenariat Appel et BNPP via un distibuteur. Si vous regardez bien, il me semble que le prix proposé au public pour ce M.B est proche du prix sans TVA : peut être que BNPP a pu négocier dans ce sens, d'où la réduction de 250 (c'est une hypothèse)

6. Je me suis déplacé chez O2i la semaine dernière pour un probème sur mon 1er M.B : c'est une boite classique avec des techniciens classiques. Mais comme on l'a deja dit ici : le service offert est à la hauteur des attentes, ils sont tres compétents.

Voila, pour info et pour être transparent, je bosse chez BNP Paribas, mais pas en agence. Je bosse dans le service qui a finalisé l'offre Apple (je n'ai absolument pas bossé dessus) et pour ne pas "divulguer" des info, je n'ai pas essayé d'en savoir plus. Donc aucun secret derrière mon message, et je n'essaie pas non plus de vendre une ouverture de compte.

N'hésitez pas à me demander plus d'info si nécessaire


----------



## Eul Mulot (18 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de passer à ma bnp ce matin ! Bon y'avait un ptiote stagiaire qui ne savait pas les conditions d'ouvertures d'un compte courant, elel est la depuis 3 jours qu'elle me dit, pas de probleme avec ca, c'est le métier qui rentre ! Y'a le gars qui y bosse normalement qu iarrive, et il est pas foutu de me dire tout ce que je veux savoir ( si y'a des frais, si il y a un montant minimal à mettre dessus etc..) Il a été obligé d'aller lire une paperasse et encore, il était pas foutu de me dire, il m'a dit de repasser le 1 Aout quand sa chef serait là! Quel professionel ! :hein:

Donc je pense que frais ouvertures + fermetures sont gratos, et ont peu fermer le compte quand on veut ( d'apres mon entretien, mes recherches et les dires de Cyrilo77)

Ensuite il m'a parlé de 15  minimum sur le compte, ca je sais pas, c'est ptet pour avoir la carte ou un chequier, mais si je l'ouvre un jour X, que je commande le jour X, et que je ferme le jour X+2/X+3, suis je quand même obligé de verser 15  ou y'a moyen de les faire "poireauter " ?

Merci à Cyrilo77 en tout cas, qui m'a l'air fort bien sympathique et compétent !


----------



## cyrilo77 (18 Juillet 2006)

Alors je viens devérifier dans les CGV (accessibles en ligne sur le site bnpparibas.net puis "tarifs" sur la gauche) et l'ouverture de compte est gratos :
http://www.bnpparibas.net/banque/PA_1_0_IP/documentum/canalnet/public/PDF/Tarifs_BNP_Paribas_20041214103409.pdf

Astuce : si vous voulez avoir un RIB n'y allez pas le samedi. Les RIB ne peuvent pas être générés le samedi....


----------



## Eul Mulot (18 Juillet 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors je viens devérifier dans les CGV (accessibles en ligne sur le site bnpparibas.net puis "tarifs" sur la gauche) et l'ouverture de compte est gratos :
> http://www.bnpparibas.net/banque/PA_1_0_IP/documentum/canalnet/public/PDF/Tarifs_BNP_Paribas_20041214103409.pdf
> 
> Astuce : si vous voulez avoir un RIB n'y allez pas le samedi. Les RIB ne peuvent pas être générés le samedi....



404 powaa !  Enfin chez moi, merci quand même Cyrilo77 !

Par contre, j'aimerai bien savoir quel est le montant minimal à déposer sur le compte, et si c'est une obligation pour avoir un RIB, je ne souhaite pas utiliser de chequier ou CB à la bnp.

Merci !


----------



## jeffff (18 Juillet 2006)

Peut on commander avec le rib d'un ami ??
Cyrilo semble dire que oui 
Quelqu'un l'a t il fait ??


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Juillet 2006)

Oui on peut tant que c'est lui qui passe la commande


----------



## jojolefou (18 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, 

J'envisage d'acqu&#233;rir un macbook via l'offre et souhaitait avoir votre avis sur l'extension de memoire propos&#233;e. O2i m'a inform&#233; que les barrettes &#233;taient des samsung. Leur compatibilit&#233; est elle assur&#233;e selon vous ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Juillet 2006)

Ils vont pas foutre des barrettes si elles sont pas compatible ...


----------



## cyrilo77 (19 Juillet 2006)

jeffff a dit:
			
		

> Peut on commander avec le rib d'un ami ??
> Cyrilo semble dire que oui
> Quelqu'un l'a t il fait ??


 
Oui on peut le faire
Attention : je vous conseille de faire ça avec quelqu'un qui vous "passe" son RIB de manière volontaire.
Je déconseille tout de même de "piquer" un RIB sur le net.....


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Juillet 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui on peut le faire
> Attention : je vous conseille de faire ça avec quelqu'un qui vous "passe" son RIB de manière volontaire.
> * Je déconseille tout de même de "piquer" un RIB sur le net.....*




Ca " paraît " logique ...


----------



## Original-VLM (19 Juillet 2006)

Hello @ll

Je suis moi aussi passé par ce bon plan signé BNP pour commande mon Mac Book. 

J'ai un peu galérer avec O2i et surtout le transporteur GLS qui a perdu le colis, mais bon ce sont des choses qui arrivent en logistique...

J'ai la chance d'être en region parisienne, donc je suis allé chercher le Mac directement au siège d'O2i, avec remboursement des frais de port automatique (cool).

Deux jours d'utilisation de machine, pas de soucis apparament hormis quelques applications non UB qui en chient un max... mais ça c'est normal.
Pas d'exctinction bizarre pour le moment, la coque parait mieux fini que les anciens iBook G4, mais est quand même  un cran en dessous du PowerBook...

Cela fait que deux jours donc wait and See...


----------



## NightWalker (19 Juillet 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui on peut le faire
> Attention : je vous conseille de faire &#231;a avec quelqu'un qui vous "passe" son RIB de mani&#232;re volontaire.
> Je d&#233;conseille tout de m&#234;me de "piquer" un RIB sur le net.....


 Tu peux dire si l'offre est limit&#233;e dans le temps... je compte m'acheter un MB &#224; la fin de l'ann&#233;e, pas maintenant car je vien d'offrire un mini CD &#224; mes parents...

Merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Juillet 2006)

jusqu'a 31 octobre 2006


----------



## jojolefou (19 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ils vont pas foutre des barrettes si elles sont pas compatible ...


 
Certes. Cependant, je crois que c'est désormais  un lieu commun d'affirmer que certaines marques de memoire sont moins efficaces que d'autres. Qu'en est il de samsung ?


----------



## NightWalker (19 Juillet 2006)

jojolefou a dit:
			
		

> Certes. Cependant, je crois que c'est désormais  un lieu commun d'affirmer que certaines marques de memoire sont moins efficaces que d'autres. Qu'en est il de samsung ?


C'est une des marques utilisées par Apple...


----------



## HCl (19 Juillet 2006)

A y est, macbook commandé, avec livraison expresse.

Je vous tient au courant, nottament en ce qui concerne la semaine de fab' !

Je commanderai une barrete d'1Go chez Crucial (ou autre si vous avez une bonne adresse)


----------



## Eul Mulot (19 Juillet 2006)

Je compte commander mon macbook fin Aout via l'offre BNP, en espérant qu'il en reste en stock !

Merci HCl pour nous faire part de la semaine de fabrication !


----------



## maxime.g (20 Juillet 2006)

Moi je l'ai command&#233; la semaine derni&#233;re le mercredi 12 juillet avec l'option express re&#231;u le 13 juillet.
Tout est tr&#233;s bien emball&#233;, carton, livraison parfaite.
Le macbook est sans soucis aparant. Il chauffe juste un peu beaucoups &#224; mon gout.
Voila je le r&#233;pete offre serieuse et int&#233;ressante
PS: J'&#233;tais deja client BNP


----------



## gaelle33 (20 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour a tous! 
je pense moi aussi allez faire un petit tour a la beuneupeuh (je suis déja cliente depuis....ma naissance....maman y travaillant...:rateau: ) et je voulais savoir quels étaient exactement les logiciels inclus dans le mac...? j'ai tjs marché sur pc mais autour de moi je suis envahi de mac et a chaque fois j'enrageais de voir ce quil faisai avec!ça fai deux ans que jattend une telle offre! bref je voulais savoir ce que j'allais devoir débourser en plus niveau logiciel... 
merci de vos réponses!


----------



## chounim (20 Juillet 2006)

ca d&#233;pend ce que tu veux en faire...

Moi quoi qu'il en soit, j'vais attendre une rev b...


----------



## Eul Mulot (20 Juillet 2006)

Si tu n'as pas d'usage professionel, ilife qui est inclus dans le macbook devrait te convenir parfaitement ( iMovie, ichat,garageband,ical etc...)


----------



## cyrilo77 (20 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux dire si l'offre est limitée dans le temps... je compte m'acheter un MB à la fin de l'année, pas maintenant car je vien d'offrire un mini CD à mes parents...
> 
> Merci


 
oui c'est limité,
comme on l'a fait remarquer ici, au début c'était effectivement le 31/08 et étendu (a priori) à fin Octobre (là j'avais pas suivi qu'il y avait eu une extension)

Donc, quoi qu'il en soit, la fin de l'année sera trop tard !


----------



## gaelle33 (20 Juillet 2006)

je parlais de logiciel de base pour le traitement de texte, tableur et présentation type power point....


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Keynote


----------



## gaelle33 (20 Juillet 2006)

ok merci! c bien ce que je pensais! je vais acheter iwork en plus alors!
je ne sais pas encore trop comment ça marche les mac mais me tarde de découvrir ça!!


----------



## NightWalker (20 Juillet 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est limité,
> comme on l'a fait remarquer ici, au début c'était effectivement le 31/08 et étendu (a priori) à fin Octobre (là j'avais pas suivi qu'il y avait eu une extension)
> 
> Donc, quoi qu'il en soit, la fin de l'année sera trop tard !


OK merci pour l'info, je verrai fin octobre...


----------



## HCl (21 Juillet 2006)

Est-ce que O2i pr&#233;vient spontanement de l'expedition du MacBook?

Bon sinon je devrai avoir ma RAM demain aussi.
Command&#233;e chez Crucial... Regrette un peu j'avais comp&#232;tement oubli&#233; macway, mais bon.
C'est fait, c'est fait !


----------



## NightWalker (21 Juillet 2006)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que O2i prévient spontanement de l'expedition du MacBook?
> 
> Bon sinon je devrai avoir ma RAM demain aussi.
> Commandée chez Crucial... Regrette un peu j'avais compètement oublié macway, mais bon.
> C'est fait, c'est fait !


Pouquoi tu regrette de l'avoir acheté chez Crucial ???


----------



## HCl (21 Juillet 2006)

Ben ca fait env. 140Eur au lieu de 110 

Bon sinon j'esp&#232;re que je l'aurai aujourd'hui, j'ai h&#226;te !


----------



## HCl (21 Juillet 2006)

Hm, en r&#233;ponse &#224; mon mail envoy&#233; ce jour, ils me disent que je devrai l'avoir d'ici le 24 ?
Je vois pas l'inter&#234;t de leur livraison express...

D&#233;&#231;u le HCl


----------



## Kzimir (21 Juillet 2006)

Bizzare parce que moi la livraison PAS EXPRESS a pris 3 jours


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

ça y est moi aussi j'ai commandé le MacBook Jeudi soir à 0h00!
Je vous dirais quand je l'aurais reçu.
Je l'ai commandé comme ça, sans rien de plus car aujourd'hui j'ai aps 127 à mettre dans al RAM...
Mais je pense déjà à la suite!
Je peux laisser une de 256 et me racheter (qd les sous sous seront là) une de 1Go de RAM?
ça ne sera pas trop desequilibré?

Merki Merki et je vous informe sur ma bestiole dès qu'elle navigue chez moi!


----------



## HCl (21 Juillet 2006)

Ca m'enerveeeeeee
Ma barrete de Crucial est arriv&#233;e, elle...
D'Angleterre en plus.

Mwarf


----------



## NightWalker (21 Juillet 2006)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'enerveeeeeee
> Ma barrete de Crucial est arrivée, elle...
> D'Angleterre en plus.
> 
> Mwarf


Par contre le service de Crucial est absolument terrible...


----------



## Kzimir (21 Juillet 2006)

ah par contre d&#233;ception pour moi
j'avais command&#233; avec 512 Mo d'origine.
J'ai voulu installer aujourd'hui une barette d'1 Go achet&#233;e chez Macway... Et l&#224; je vois que j'ai 2 barettes de 256 Mo pr&#233;install&#233;es.
Du coup je suis &#224; 1,25 Go de RAM, au lieu des 1,5 Go pr&#233;vus, et je me retrouve avec une barette sur les bras qui ne me sert &#224; rien !


----------



## HCl (21 Juillet 2006)

Oui ils mettent 2x256 sur les macbook...
Economies ou pour avoir de meilleures perfs a cause du GMA950 ?


----------



## NightWalker (21 Juillet 2006)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Oui ils mettent 2x256 sur les macbook...
> Economies ou pour avoir de meilleures perfs a cause du GMA950 ?


Il me semble que pour les MacBook et mini, les barettes sont livrées en duo effectivement pour accélérer l'accès en mémoire de la puce GMA950... D'ailleurs il est fortement conséillé pour ces deux machines de mettre les barettes par paire... Et sur Apple Store, il propose systématiquement par paire...


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Juillet 2006)

Alors une question essentielle . Je suis DEJA client BNP , je peux souscrire a cette offre ou pas ? O2i me dit que oui et une agence BNP me dit que non . Qui croire ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

J'ai lu les dizaines de pages sur ce sujet, j'en est la migraine.
bref moi aussi cliente a la bnp recement, je vais je pense profiter de cette offre.
En prenant 1 go de ram en plus (128) je regrette le DD de 60 go...

Bon si je comprend bien, en cas de probleme, le Macbook peut etre retourné directement a apple a leur frais?par contre peut ton l'amener a un centre apple agreé (style La FNAC?)

A part ça que dire , oui pouvez vous reinscrire les series ayant des defaillences (niveau coques, surchauffe...)

Il faut attendre combien de temps quand on fait rajouter une barette de 1 go?

Client BNP, etes vous passez directement sur le site pour le commandez ou avez vous passez un coup de fil pour les prevenir ou je ne sais quoi...

Merci a tous


----------



## HCl (22 Juillet 2006)

Ca y est !
MacBook reçu ce matin par Colissimo
Semaine 25 (4H625)

RAS pour le moment tout semble marcher au poil, ça booste, l'écran est génial, c'est le bonheurrrrr !


----------



## Eul Mulot (22 Juillet 2006)

CHristel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu les dizaines de pages sur ce sujet, j'en est la migraine.
> bref moi aussi cliente a la bnp recement, je vais je pense profiter de cette offre.
> En prenant 1 go de ram en plus (128) je regrette le DD de 60 go...
> 
> ...



Si tu rajoute une barrete de ram via O2I, je pense qu'il faut compter 1 ou 2 jours max, ou peut être le même delais , ils sont très rapides en temps normal.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juillet 2006)

Et pour moi svp ?


----------



## chounim (22 Juillet 2006)

tu peux tout a fait.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juillet 2006)

C'est sur ? De sur ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (22 Juillet 2006)

Ben pourquoi tu pourrais pas ? Tu es clients BNP, ca s'adresse avant tout aux clients BNP ...
C'est juste qu'il faut avoir un rib à la bnp pour avoir les 250 e de réduc !

Après si ton mec dans l'agence te dis l'inverse, laise tomber, je suis passé dernièrement à la bnp pour avoir les conditions générales et des infos, il a pas été foutu de me dire si y'avait des frais, une somme minimale à verser, enfin même moi j'en savais plus que lui ... Déplorable !


----------



## HCl (22 Juillet 2006)

Il n'y a pas de prob.

Je ne suis pas client BNP, mes parents le sont... Depuis... 20ans ? 
Pas eu de difficult&#233;s particuli&#232;res !

C'est une bombe ce MB


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juillet 2006)

Merci ! Youpiiiiiiiiiii !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour ta reponse. Voila il est commandé depuis 11h30.
En effet ils sont rapides, je croyais que ça allait mettre bien 1 semaine, pour envoyer le mac a apple, ... et tout le reste.

C'est super, la bonne nouvelle de la journée..


----------



## ItomPomme (22 Juillet 2006)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de prob.
> 
> Je ne suis pas client BNP, mes parents le sont... Depuis... 20ans ?
> Pas eu de difficult&#233;s particuli&#232;res !
> ...



Peut-on payer en plusieur Fois ?
Mes parents sont a la BNP depuis evniron 20 ans aussi !!


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juillet 2006)

Je crois que oui ou le financer , je crois aussi


----------



## ItomPomme (22 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que oui ou le financer , je crois aussi



Mais c'est genial ..........!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juillet 2006)

A v&#233;rifier quand m&#234;me


----------



## ItomPomme (22 Juillet 2006)

Oui mais un peu tard 
J'irais a la banque certainement la semaine prochaine ....! je vous tiens au courant


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juillet 2006)

Les banques sont ouvertes aujourd'hui


----------



## chounim (22 Juillet 2006)

vous pensez qu'ils ( la BNP ou APPLE) pourront refaire des op&#233;rations telles que celle ci sur d'autres ordinateurs, ou en tous cas plus tard....?
nan parce qu'ils le font aps au bon moment pour moi...svp Mr bnp, dans un an, je signe


----------



## Eul Mulot (22 Juillet 2006)

Avec l'offre de la BNP y'a une solutio nde financement avec un crédit sur 1 an je crois, au final le crédit reveint à 60 e je crois.


----------



## Toxibuz (23 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous !

D&#233;j&#224; un semaine que boubook est arriv&#233;, pour l'instant aucun soucis ( si ce n'est une r&#233;installation d'Os X suite &#224; une mauvaise manip' avec l'installation de BootCamp ... lol

La semaine de fabrication est la 24&#232;me pour ma part, RAS pour le moment, je croise les doigts 

Je vais surement prendre un sac &#224; dos Sheep Scarer de chez Crumpler @ 120 &#8364;, j'esp&#232;re qu'il sera bien en place dedans.

Tr&#232;s bient&#244;t je vais aussi passer commande d'un HDD 100 ou 120 Go &#224; 7200 Tr ainsi que 2 barettes de 1 Go ( Corsair Value Select ou Samsung ) ...

En tout cas pour le moment &#231;a RoXxX !!!

Ciao


----------



## Navilys (23 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

Je pense profiter de cette offre d'ici la fin Août. Je pense acheter en même temps 1Go de RAM. Mais j'ai une question, est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment il procède ?
Est-ce qu'il installe eux même la barrette simplèmentaire ou non ?
Si oui est-ce que au total j'aurai 1,5Go ou 1,25 en fait je me demande si dans ce cas il remplace les deux barettes de 256Mo par une de 512Mo.

Et vivement la fin août !!! 

++Navilys


----------



## HCl (23 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

Tu aura 1,2Go (une de 1go, et une de 256).

Aucune id&#233;e s'ils te laissent quand m&#234;me celle de 256 enlev&#233;e, ou s'ils la gardent...


----------



## Navilys (23 Juillet 2006)

Merci de la réponse, c'est ce qui me semblait le plus probable.
Pour la 256 en plus, je leurs poserai la question dans la semaine.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mon MacBook mercredi dernier.Je l'ai commandé par cette offre. J'ai pris la livraison express. j'ai été livré en 2 jours ouvrés ( commandé le mercredi soir, donc jeudi=1 jour, vendredi, samedi, dimanche c'est fermé vu que c'était le 14 juillet, lundi=2ème jour ouvré et je l'ai reçu le mardi). Pour l'instant je suis très content de mon achat surtout pour ce prix là ( 1049 au lieu de 1299).

Voila


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

citation: "Déjà un semaine que boubook est arrivé, pour l'instant aucun soucis ( si ce n'est une réinstallation d'Os X suite à une mauvaise manip' avec l'installation de BootCamp"

Installation de Bootcamp, pourtant si j'ai bien compris, le cd de Boot camp n'est pas livré avec? aparement des qu'on excute mal une isntallation, le mac plante?

Commandé hier , j'attend j'attend j'attend, je suppose qu'il sera a la maison mardi...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai reçu mon MacBook mercredi dernier.Je l'ai commandé par cette offre. J'ai pris la livraison express. j'ai été livré en 2 jours ouvrés ( commandé le mercredi soir, donc jeudi=1 jour, vendredi, samedi, dimanche c'est fermé vu que c'était le 14 juillet, lundi=2ème jour ouvré et je l'ai reçu le mardi). Pour l'instant je suis très content de mon achat surtout pour ce prix là ( 1049 au lieu de 1299).
> 
> Voila



ça c'est bien ce qui s'appel de la livraison express


----------



## fiffre (23 Juillet 2006)

bonjour a tous !
je viens de lire toutes les pages du topic aussi bien sur macG que sur macbidouille...
Le probleme est que je ne suis pas client BNP... 
J'ai lu plusieurs fois que l'on pouvait trouv&#233; un rib bnp sur internet et effectivement j'en ai trouv&#233; ! j'ai meme essay&#233; de passer une commande avec ce meme rib et ca marche ! 
On peut bien sur mettre sa propre adresse et toutes ses coordonn&#233;es pour la livraison mais ne serait-ce pas un peu risqu&#233; d'utiliser un RIB "non-identifi&#233;" ? 
d'ailleurs quels peuvent etre les risques ? personellement je n'en voit pas, on paye bien avec SA carte bancaire, a SON nom etc. Le RIB semble etre util que pour "d&#233;passer" la premiere page, il vous fait juste passer pour un client BNP.  Bien sur ce ne sont que mes impressions et j'attends vos avis !! Voila sinon ca n'est apparemment pas compliqu&#233; d'ouvrir un compte et de le fermer ! alors je ferai peut etre &#231;a car la j'en ai assez d'avoir le macbook qu'en fond d'&#233;cran  
merci de vos r&#233;ponses.


----------



## NightWalker (23 Juillet 2006)

Christel a dit:
			
		

> citation: "Déjà un semaine que boubook est arrivé, pour l'instant aucun soucis ( si ce n'est une réinstallation d'Os X suite à une mauvaise manip' avec l'installation de BootCamp"
> 
> Installation de Bootcamp, pourtant si j'ai bien compris, le cd de Boot camp n'est pas livré avec? aparement des qu'on excute mal une isntallation, le mac plante?
> 
> Commandé hier , j'attend j'attend j'attend, je suppose qu'il sera a la maison mardi...


La partie critique de l'installation de Bootcamp c'est lorsqu'il faut partitionner le disque... une fausse manip, tu es obligé de tout réinstaller...

La raison pour laquelle je préfère de loin la solution de Parallels, d'ailleurs Apple propose l'achat d'une licence Parallels sur AppleStore...


----------



## maxime.g (24 Juillet 2006)

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh merde commandé il y a 10 jours et avec une utilisation intensive les parties qui chauffent (coté gauche au dessus de la batterie et en bas de l'écran au niveau de l'aération) ben ça jaunis snif je suis vert....
La garantie ??? ça repart dés que je peux m'en séparer plus d'une semaine.:hein:


----------



## HCl (24 Juillet 2006)

Arffff 
Il est de quelle semaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Ah mince tu vas faire quoi? l'envoyer directement chez apple? ou bien est ce tu peux l'amener a la fnac (vu que ce mag est agree apple?
BOn j'attend encore commandé samedi , nous sommes lundi et rien ...
Oui pourrais tu nous dire la semaine de ton macbook.
Merci




			
				maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh merde commandé il y a 10 jours et avec une utilisation intensive les parties qui chauffent (coté gauche au dessus de la batterie et en bas de l'écran au niveau de l'aération) ben ça jaunis snif je suis vert....
> La garantie ??? ça repart dés que je peux m'en séparer plus d'une semaine.:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Une petite question a propos de cette offre allechante. Je suis mineur (17 ans) mais je souhaiterai bien profiter de cette offre. Peut on y souscrire sans forcement la presence des parents ? Ce n'est pas une question d'autorisation, mais ils n'auront pas le temps de faire ca avant une ou deux semaines, et j'aurai bien voulu en profiter pour mes vacances...

Merci pour ce topic en tout cas, ca vaut vraiment le coup...


----------



## Eul Mulot (24 Juillet 2006)

Si tu es mineur, il faut obligatoirement tes parents pour t'ouvrir un compte, a moins que tu ne sois un mineur émancipé.


----------



## cyrilo77 (24 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es mineur, il faut obligatoirement tes parents pour t'ouvrir un compte, a moins que tu ne sois un mineur émancipé.


Oui, mais peut être que tes parents sont clients BNP Paribas et que tu souhaites utiliser leur compte ?
Si non, je pense effectivement :
1. que tes parentes doivent être là
2. au mieux qu'ils te signent un papier que tu devras produire lors de l'ouverture de compte


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais peut être que tes parents sont clients BNP Paribas et que tu souhaites utiliser leur compte ?
> Si non, je pense effectivement :
> 1. que tes parentes doivent être là
> 2. au mieux qu'ils te signent un papier que tu devras produire lors de l'ouverture de compte



Merci de vos deux renseignements, apres une heure de negociations, ma mere m'a accorde 1 heure de son temps pour passer a la banque BNP du quartier et je l'ai eu, !!!, le fameux RIB BNP, c'est genial... Commande passee y'a 5 minutes !!!


Merci pour ce fabuleux topic, dans 2 jours je vous fais parvenir mes impressions


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Juillet 2006)

Gentille la moman


----------



## HCl (24 Juillet 2006)

Bienvenue au club !

Reçu ce jour l'email contenant le bon pour telecharger les films sur CanalPlay  

Je viens aussi d'installer ma barrette supplémentaire d'1Go.
iPhoto est transformé ; Pour le reste, je n'ai strictement aucun problème de finition/assemblage, 0 pixel mort, bref...

Reste à voir dans le temps pour cette histoire de décoloration !

C'est l'imac G5 20" que je vais délaisser maintenant


----------



## Eul Mulot (24 Juillet 2006)

Cleofide a dit:
			
		

> Merci de vos deux renseignements, apres une heure de negociations, ma mere m'a accorde 1 heure de son temps pour passer a la banque BNP du quartier et je l'ai eu, !!!, le fameux RIB BNP, c'est genial... Commande passee y'a 5 minutes !!!
> 
> 
> Merci pour ce fabuleux topic, dans 2 jours je vous fais parvenir mes impressions



Tu pourrais nous en dire plus sur la somme minimale à dépsoer dessus ou il n'y en a pas si on veux juste un rib sans chéquier ni CB ?


----------



## Cleofide (24 Juillet 2006)

Le banquier a bien vu que c'etait pour le MacBook. On etait un peu presse, on n'a rien mis dessus, et on voulait que ca se termine rapidement, alors il nous a dit 'vous inquietez pas, la fermeture du compte est gratuite'. Enfin bref, rien n'a mettre dessus, pas de taxes, de frais quelconques, rien ! Le bonheur...
J'ai pris l'offre basique, j'acheterai les 2 barrettes de 512 dans 1 ou 2 jours...

Quelqu'un a un tuto pour pas tout faire sauter ? Merci...


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Juillet 2006)

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/macbook/demontage/rubrique37.html


----------



## HCl (24 Juillet 2006)

Il faut un tournevis cruciforme 00
La doc Apple livr&#233;e avec le MacBook n'en parle pas, mais sur leur site oui
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303721-fr

RAS sinon, c'est suffisamment expliqu&#233;, et en fait tr&#232;s simple


----------



## Cleofide (24 Juillet 2006)

Merci StJohnPerse et acide chlorhydrique...

Une petite question, relative a l'argent. Est il preferable d'acheter 1 go de ram directement (1 barrette de 1 go) ou 2 de 512 ? Parce que si je n'achete que une de 1 go, il me coutera moins cher d'en racheter une lorsque je voudrai passer a 2 go, que changer mes 2 barrettes de 512 si je prends 512... 
Les performances changent elles ? 

Merci,


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Juillet 2006)

Il vaut mieux prendre deux de 512 Mo pour les perfomances surtout


----------



## Eul Mulot (24 Juillet 2006)

Mouaif j'en suis pas si sur, j'ai lu quelques part que des tests effectués avec 2*512 ou 1 go c'était du pareil au même, le 2*512 se démarquait un peu sur quelques taches, mais rien de flagrant, je te conseillerai plutot 1*1 Go ca te laisserai toujours la possibilité d'ne rajouter.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Mais peut importe qu'il y est une barette de 256 et d'un 1 go?
ou il y aura des problemes?
Vu qu'a l'achat, ce sont 2 barrettes de 256 et quand on rajoute de la memoire il rajoute une barrete de 1 go?

Tjrs en attente du macbook , commandé samedi, je croise les doigts pour demain (sinon je demande a me faire indemniser de la livraison express lol)
Tjrs pas de nouvelle du ptit gars avec ces miseres sur son macbook (coques qui jaunie et hyper chauffe ..)?

C'est flippant ...


----------



## Cleofide (24 Juillet 2006)

Pour te repondre, Invite, tu peux tout a fait mettre du 1go + 256, en attendant, comme moi par exemple, d'ajouter une deuxieme de 1 go. Tu ne jouiras simplement plus du Dual Chanel, surtout utile dans les jeux. Mais je te garantis que 1 256 mo de ram ddr2 valent plus que 1 go de ram ddr 2 en dual chanel, sur MAC OS en tout cas...

Quelqu'un a un endroit sympa pour un achat de 1 go de ram pas trop cher ? Peut etre de bonnes affaires sur eBay, non ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Juillet 2006)

Macway


----------



## naglagla (24 Juillet 2006)

bonsoir a tous !
demain je vais ouvrir un compte a la BNP avec ma maman !
je vous dirai clairement comment ca se passe...
et Cléofilde, n'oublie pas de nous tenir au courrant de la réception et de l'état du macbook !
et penses-tu fermer ton nouveau compte BNP ? si oui comment vas tu t'y prendre ? (lettre recommandé ou bien retour a la banque ?)
a+


----------



## HCl (24 Juillet 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir a tous !
> demain je vais ouvrir un compte a la BNP avec ma maman !
> je vous dirai clairement comment ca se passe...
> et Cléofilde, n'oublie pas de nous tenir au courrant de la réception et de l'état du macbook !
> ...


Pauvre BNP


----------



## chounim (25 Juillet 2006)

Si y'a psa d'entr&#233;e d'argent dessus, ils le fermeront d'eux m&#234;me au bout d'un certain temps...en clair, si tu veux le fermer, tu peux ne pas t'en occuper.
Ca marche surement en allant gentiment les voir et en leur disant aussi


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

Sans faire de la pub .  La directrice de l'agence qui est en face de la Bourse &#224; Paris est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s gentille :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Rebonjour,
La BNP, moi perso je suis dans une agence de d'jeuns, donc les employés sont cool, par contre ma mere s'est cassée de la car (je ne vais pas rentrer dans les details)
Mais l'employé a une vraiment eu une attitude incorect envers ma mere dans une situation tres difficile bref ...

Bon petite question; vous ne savez pas si c'est la societé meme qui livre ou bien la poste?
j'attend toujours.. mes 15  de livraison express partent en fumée.

J'ai tjrs cette angoisse d'avoir une mauvaise serie, ça donne quoi en  ce moment qui ceux qui en ont recu?


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2006)

Christel a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'employé a une vraiment eu une attitude incorect envers ma mere dans une situation tres difficile bref ...



Je ne voudrais pas polémiqué, mais toutes les banque sont a peu prêt logé a la même enseigne a ce niveau la.

Pour ma part quand je me suis plaint de ma banque a la guichetière, elle m'as répondu "Vous savez, je ne connais personne qui soit content de sa banque".. ça fait un froid.

La pour une fois, il est possible d'être satisfait de sa banque, du moins pour le MacBook, et c'est la dessus qu'ils joue, sur le capitale sympathie que peut apporter Apple a l'image de leur banque


----------



## Eul Mulot (25 Juillet 2006)

15 la Livraison Expresse ? C'était pas 6 euros plutot ? De plus certains ont commandé avec livraison expresse et l'ont recu après certains qui l'avaient commandé normalement ! 

C'est O2i qui s'en charge, ils sont supers d'après ce qui a été dit sur eux par les membres de ce forum ayant utilisé l'offre bnp !


----------



## naglagla (25 Juillet 2006)

bonjour, 
ca y est j'ai ouvert mon compte a la BNP, voila comment ca se passe :

deja les conseillers ne sont pas au courrant que n'importe qui peut bénéficier de cette offre (et c'est normal puisque sur toutes les pubs, il est bien écrit 16-24 ans...) dans la mesure ou il possède un compte a la BNP.
Ils ne savent pas non plus que l'on peut utiliser un RIB d'un amis...
On m'a meme dit :"alors voila comment ca se passe : je vais ouvrir votre compte et a partir de ce moment la je vous donnerai un code qu'il faudra rentrer sur le site web pour accéder a l'offre"... c'est vrai que ca paraitrait plus normal que ca se passe comme ca (car la du coup l'ouverture du compte est obligatoire) mais pour le coup c'est carément HORS SUJET, ca ne se passe pas du tout comme ca pour la commande...

bon bref, 
il faut donc ouvrir un compte (pas d'obligation de prendre un livret jeune, qui lui est payant je crois, et qui lui est nécessaire pour d'autres offres "give me five" comme l'ipod...)

bilan:  ca ne m'a rien couté d'ouvrir ce compte... meme si l'on prend la carte bancaire et le chéquier, on ne paie rien, en tout cas pas la premiere année (ca fait partie de l'offre).
la loi francaise permet de fermer un compte bancaire GRATUITEMENT et quand on veut, autrement dit, une fois que j'aurai commandé mon macbook, je pourrai dans les semaines suivantes fermer mon compte a la bnp et donc ne pas changer mes habitudes (je conserve ma banque habituelle).

Bon voila je viens de vérifier que les coordonnées bancaires de mon nouveau compte BNP fonctionnent bien... et tout baigne !  

il me semble que j'ai oublié quelque chose... ca me reviendra je reposterai si besoin.
voila j'espere que j'ai pu éclairer certaines personnes...
a+


----------



## HCl (25 Juillet 2006)

Pour la livraison, mon macbook command&#233; en livraison express a &#233;t&#233; expedi&#233; via Colissimo.
Command&#233; le 19 vers 19h, exp&#233;di&#233; le 20, re&#231;u le 22


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Pour la livraison, mon macbook commandé en livraison express a été expedié via Colissimo.
> Commandé le 19 vers 19h, expédié le 20, reçu le 22


    Et tes impressions ?


----------



## Cleofide (25 Juillet 2006)

On m'a toujours dit : Quand tu penses que quelque chose est illegale, ca l'est !
J'ai une question. J'ai trouve un RIB BNP sur internet, est ce illegal de m'en servir pour paier avec ma carte bancaire ? Je sais que c'est oui, evidement, mais je voudrais confirmation...

Merci,


----------



## HCl (25 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et tes impressions ?


C'est mon nouvel amant :love: :love: 

Rapidit&#233; impressionnante 
Tout est niquel !


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon nouvel amant :love: :love:
> 
> Rapidité impressionnante
> Tout est niquel !




Question ? tu le prend sur tes genoux ?


----------



## naglagla (25 Juillet 2006)

salut a tous !
ca y est ! j'ai pas pu resister j'ai passé commande...
et depuis ce moment la je croise les doigts pour ne pas tomber sur un macbok défectueux...

argggggg


----------



## HCl (25 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Question ? tu le prend sur tes genoux ?


Je mets une BD entre les genoux et le MB pour atténuer.

Il chauffe plus que mon iBook G4, c'est pas brulant, mais ça chauffe.

Ceci dit, déjà avec mon ex iBook souvent je mettais quelque chose 


Mais je ne considère pas ça comme un défaut, je ne trouve pas que ce soit si génant que ça !


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

un magasine du style " Historia " c pas possible ? Parce que j'ai pas de BD et j'aimerai bien surfer avec dans mon lit


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas polémiqué, mais toutes les banque sont a peu prêt logé a la même enseigne a ce niveau la.
> 
> Pour ma part quand je me suis plaint de ma banque a la guichetière, elle m'as répondu "Vous savez, je ne connais personne qui soit content de sa banque".. ça fait un froid.
> 
> La pour une fois, il est possible d'être satisfait de sa banque, du moins pour le MacBook, et c'est la dessus qu'ils joue, sur le capitale sympathie que peut apporter Apple a l'image de leur banque



Ouije me doute que toutes les banques carburent  a la soif du pognon.
mais le comportement de la banquiere etait vraiment inadmissible...

satisfaite oui pour cette offre de Macbook , mais bon on peut se demander d'ou vient cet argent pour financer de tel produit ...

Bon la encore on ne va pas entamer une discution sans fin...



> Eul Mulot  	15 la Livraison Expresse ? C'était pas 6 euros plutot ? De plus certains ont commandé avec livraison expresse et l'ont recu après certains qui l'avaient commandé normalement !
> 
> C'est O2i qui s'en charge, ils sont supers d'après ce qui a été dit sur eux par les membres de ce forum ayant utilisé l'offre bnp



oui c'est ce qu'il etait afficher au niveau des frais de livraison mais a mon avis (je ne suis pas sur) que ça vent de la main d'oeuvre pour mettre la barette de memoire.

Oui enfin je l'ai commandé en express croyant etre servi plus rapidement, me fou pas le bourdon lol.

Pour la livraison, j'ai donc envoyé un mail a 02i, et aparement c'est l'agence BNP qui repond, ils m'ont repondu 3 heures apres (c'est rapide) en me disant que la commande a eté pris en compte seulement lundi donc que je devais le recevoir demain, et si le temps d'attente devient trop long, de les  contacter. C'est tres organisé! ah ui et aussi ils ont rajouter que la livraison etait gerer par 02i et pour acheminer les colis ils sont relié avec laposte.


----------



## NightWalker (25 Juillet 2006)

Christel tu es sure que tu ne veux pas t'inscrire ???  c'est gratuit et de toute façon c'est aussi anonyme que "non inscrit" mais on peut mieux te suivre dans les discussions...


----------



## HCl (25 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> un magasine du style " Historia " c pas possible ? Parce que j'ai pas de BD et j'aimerai bien surfer avec dans mon lit


Je ne saurai te dire ; 

un truc "rigide" est bien (pour faciliter l'écoulement de l'air sous le MB)
Après si c'est suffisament rigide et grand, et modérement épais, ça devrait aller !

En tous cas, ça rendra le MB "supportable".


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

Un bloc de cours ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Christel tu es sure que tu ne veux pas t'inscrire ???  c'est gratuit et de toute façon c'est aussi anonyme que "non inscrit" mais on peut mieux te suivre dans les discussions...



Oui pourquoi pas, enfin j'ai pas osé par je suis pas sur mon ordi, vu que le mien est cassé, et a implosé . Oui a la limite je peux m'inscrire plus tard. faut que j'y reflechisse, c'est une grande decision lol, non mais plus tard peut etre


----------



## HCl (25 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Un bloc de cours ?


Encore faudrait-il en avoir à portée de main   

Mais sinon ouais ça devrait le faire !


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juillet 2006)

Merci !


----------



## keshia (25 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Christel tu es sure que tu ne veux pas t'inscrire ???  c'est gratuit et de toute façon c'est aussi anonyme que "non inscrit" mais on peut mieux te suivre dans les discussions...



Re c moi christel, figure toi que j'avais deja un compte et je n'etais aps au courant. (c'est surment ma 2 eme partie qui est a l'origine de ça)

Voila bon on s'eloigne un peu du sujet, mais j'ai deux questions vite faite;
Avez un lien ou on peut acheter un chargeur sur allume cigare pour MB?
Je suis interessée par LArobe b&W seulement a part ebay et un autre site ou ça me revient plus cher. les autres sont tous en rupture de stock, savez vous ou je peux trouver cette sacoche?

Merci


----------



## NightWalker (25 Juillet 2006)

keshia a dit:
			
		

> Avez un lien ou on peut acheter un chargeur sur allume cigare pour MB?


J'ai bien peux que juste l'allume cigare ne suffira pas pour alimenter le MB... L'allume cigare ne délivre que 13 V, or il faut soit 110 soit 220 V pour le MB (et pour tout ordi d'ailleurs). Ce qu'il faut c'est un transformateur qu'on peut brancher sur l'allume cigare... Les transfos de bonne qualité sont en général c'est assez gros et lourds... mais il existe également des "minuscules", je dirais plus pour le dépannage qu'autre chose...


----------



## Niert (26 Juillet 2006)

Salut

Je suis un peu inquiété avec les numéros de serie de ces macbooks de l'offre BNP. 
J'ai remarqué que ceux fabriqué avant la semaine 23 ont beaucoup de problèmes.

Vous avez constaté quelque problème?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Toxibuz (26 Juillet 2006)

Niert a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Je suis un peu inquiété avec les numéros de serie de ces macbooks de l'offre BNP.
> J'ai remarqué que ceux fabriqué avant la semaine 23 ont beaucoup de problèmes.
> ...



Pas encore de soucis après plus d'une semaine d'utilisation ( intensive  ) de mon macbook livré via cette opération.

Il est de la semain 24 pour ma part


----------



## ItomPomme (26 Juillet 2006)

Pour ma part une amie a fait les papiers ....Mais on attend septembre ,elle part en vacances tout le mois d'aout  
donc en principe il est commandé et reserver et tout le tralalalala...
Patience patience


----------



## saturnin (26 Juillet 2006)

Punaise je suis dégouté!!
Je suis client de la bnp depuis des années, toute ma famille y est depuis x années... et j'ai 26 ans


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juillet 2006)

Tu peux le prendre  . Il n'y aucune limite d'age pour le MacBook


----------



## saturnin (26 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux le prendre  . Il n'y aucune limite d'age pour le MacBook



Ya pas de limite d'âge????
Oh je vais bien regarder ça!!
J'ai un ibook G4 12'' 1,5 go de ram à ton avis je peux le vendre combien??
Sinon ya des nouvelles modèles de macbook prévu (parce que j'ai entendu que les premiers avaient des problèmes)?
Oui je sais ça fait beaucoup de questions mais je suis tout excité (pourtant j'avais toujours pensé ne pas être un geek   ).


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juillet 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas de limite d'âge????
> Oh je vais bien regarder ça!!
> J'ai un ibook G4 12'' 1,5 go de ram à ton avis je peux le vendre combien??
> Sinon ya des nouvelles modèles de macbook prévu (parce que j'ai entendu que les premiers avaient des problèmes)?
> Oui je sais ça fait beaucoup de questions mais je suis tout excité (pourtant j'avais toujours pensé ne pas être un geek   ).




Tu peux le vendre 400  -500  enfin ca dépend de sa puissance  . Puis il y a les PA pour ça . 

Les nouveaux modèles sont prévus pour novembre


----------



## keshia (26 Juillet 2006)

bonjour a tous !
Macbook recu ce matin, quel choc (je veux dire un choc positif car c'est moi premier mac alors...) Et dire qu'il y a encore un an, j'aurai jamais pensé a acheter un mac ben je ne regrette franchement pas, ou bien si je regrette de ne pas l'avoir eu avant 

Aparement aucun probleme et pour vous dire il tourne depuis ce matin donc ...
pourvu que cela continue comme ça.


----------



## saturnin (26 Juillet 2006)

keshia a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous !
> Macbook recu ce matin, quel choc (je veux dire un choc positif car c'est moi premier mac alors...) Et dire qu'il y a encore un an, j'aurai jamais pensé a acheter un mac ben je ne regrette franchement pas, ou bien si je regrette de ne pas l'avoir eu avant
> 
> Aparement aucun probleme et pour vous dire il tourne depuis ce matin donc ...
> pourvu que cela continue comme ça.



Et bien tu vas bien te régaler je crois!!
Il y a un an j'ai eu mon tout premier mac et depuis c'est vraiment autre chose je te le garantis!!!


----------



## keshia (27 Juillet 2006)

bon a vrai dire j'ai un ptit probleme garage band ne se lance plus, pff c'est frustrant je vais faire des recherches et voir ce que je trouve


----------



## naglagla (27 Juillet 2006)

bonjour
quelqu'un sait quel est le transporteur ? la poste ou TNT ou autre ?
merci !


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juillet 2006)

TNT au pire demande a O2i


----------



## naglagla (27 Juillet 2006)

oui merci !! je vais demander et je vous dit ca !


----------



## HCl (27 Juillet 2006)

Normalement c'est La Poste


----------



## naglagla (27 Juillet 2006)

oui, o2i m'a (très vite) répondu :

"(...) votre colis a quitté nos entrepôts hier (26 juillet). Il sera acheminé par La Poste.
Il devrait donc vous être livré samedi au plus tard (...)"

voila donc c'est bien LAPOSTE... malheureusement... m'enfin...


----------



## saturnin (27 Juillet 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> oui, o2i m'a (très vite) répondu :
> 
> "(...) votre colis a quitté nos entrepôts hier (26 juillet). Il sera acheminé par La Poste.
> Il devrait donc vous être livré samedi au plus tard (...)"
> ...



Bah avant de te faire du souci attend de voir si ça arrive!!!
Enfin j'fais pareil que toi à chaque fois quelque soit le transporteur!


----------



## mak.972 (28 Juillet 2006)

Moi c'est bizarre c'est pas la poste qui ma livré le colis mais un livreur de chez o2i !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juillet 2006)

Si tu habites pr&#232;s de chez O2i c normal ....


----------



## saturnin (28 Juillet 2006)

Euh O2i c'est quoi en fait? Une filiale de la bnp ou d'apple? 
J'espere en tout cas que ce style de promotions va avoir lieu plus souvent!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juillet 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Euh O2i c'est quoi en fait? Une filiale de la bnp ou d'apple?
> J'espere en tout cas que ce style de promotions va avoir lieu plus souvent!




C'est juste un revendeur agregée Apple


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2006)

Question bête mais si je prend un macbook avec la bnp et que je trouve qu'il a un défaut lambda est ce qu'il me le reprenne aussi facilement (en fonction du défaut le facilement) que l'apple strore au téléphone ??


----------



## Toxibuz (28 Juillet 2006)

Le d&#233;lais de retractation est de 7 jours au lieu de 14 me semble t-il sur l'AP


----------



## naglagla (28 Juillet 2006)

bon ben voila plus de 48h plus tard... pas de macbook !
j'vous avez bien dis qu'a la poste c'est des boulets... manquerait plus que je ne l'ai toujours pas demain...
ralalaaaa ils m'ont saoulé la !


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> bon ben voila plus de 48h plus tard... pas de macbook !
> j'vous avez bien dis qu'a la poste c'est des boulets... manquerait plus que je ne l'ai toujours pas demain...
> ralalaaaa ils m'ont saoulé la !


 

Ne t'inquiète pas avec la poste on a tous à y gagner                    
Et oui on va demander à l'US postal d'acheminer le courrier, parce que les cowboys ils faisaient ca dans le même temps que la poste, et ca coutait moins cher (vu le prix du gazole)..................


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

La grande question que je me pose : 
puis-je utiliser le RIB de ma copine qui est a la BNP (et a 20ans (mm si on s'en fout)
et payer avec ma carte bancaire(ou plutot celle de ma mère) à la Caisse d'épargne ??
parce que c'est la galère de devoir retirer 1000euro pr les mettre sur son compte etc
surtout que c'est pas sur que nos ptits comptes acceptent des gros retraits comme ça


En gros le deal c'est : RIB BNP + CB autre banq = Macbook ou rien du tout ?

je crois que certains l'on fait peuvent ils me répondre 
merci bcp
c'est génial ce forum et cette offre !


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juillet 2006)

Que dal


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2006)

Et bien tu n'as qu'a faire un virement sur le compte de ta copine (si tu lui fais confiance     ) elle l'achète et elle te le donne.

Cela comporte malheureusement un gros risque:
en effet entre le temps ou elle va le recevoir de la bnp et ou elle va te l'amener, elle risque de tomber amoureuse et donc de le garder......

tu devras d'une t'assoir sur 1100 et de deux te racheter un macbook    


Fais gaffe


----------



## cyrilo77 (28 Juillet 2006)

Nico Kings a dit:
			
		

> La grande question que je me pose :
> puis-je utiliser le RIB de ma copine qui est a la BNP (et a 20ans (mm si on s'en fout)
> et payer avec ma carte bancaire(ou plutot celle de ma m&#232;re) &#224; la Caisse d'&#233;pargne ??
> parce que c'est la gal&#232;re de devoir retirer 1000euro pr les mettre sur son compte etc
> ...


 
Bien sur que &#231;a fonctionne: et c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait
RIb BNPP du compte commun pour s'identifier
Carte perso de la Caisse d'epargne pour payer

Tout &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; d&#233;taill&#233; dans ce post d'ailleurs


----------



## cyrilo77 (28 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Le d&#233;lais de retractation est de 7 jours au lieu de 14 me semble t-il sur l'AP


 
7 jours oui
A ce propos, j'ai avec cette offre, une grande exp&#233;rience !

1er Mac book : probleme du bruit des ventilo => &#233;chang&#233;
2&#232;me Mac book : track pad un peu mou, et fleche "page down" fonctionne pas tres bien => je leur envoie en r&#233;paration
Il me revient Nickel, je l'utilise pour mater un DVD, le range dans sa housse.
Le lendemain : un coin du clavier avait saut&#233;, l'&#233;cran ne fonctionnait plus (des trais rouges) et il s'&#233;tait d&#233;cal&#233; sur le cot&#233; !
3.&#232;me Mac book re&#231;u Mardi de cette semaine, qui fonctionne nickel (pour le moment....?)

a aucun moment, je n'ai eu le moindre soucis avec O2i pour l'&#233;change ou la r&#233;paration, alors que j'en suis &#224; mon 
3&#232;me

Ils sont vraiment SUPERS


----------



## maximo78 (28 Juillet 2006)

3 macbook ca fait beaucoup quand meme, ca me fait peur d'acheté mon macbook lol si je doit tout le temps le changé je pense que je péterai un cable :hein:.


----------



## Toxibuz (28 Juillet 2006)

maximo78 a dit:
			
		

> 3 macbook ca fait beaucoup quand meme, ca me fait peur d'acheté mon macbook lol si je doit tout le temps le changé je pense que je péterai un cable :hein:.



Mais non mais non n'ai pas peur, c'est comme pour tout il y a une part de risque ( plus ou moins importante ) à chaque achat.

Une amie en s'achetant un beau cabriolet à 30 000  croyait être tranquille mais niet : problème moteur, de capote, d'ajustement de plastique mais arrivé un moment tout est revenu dans l'ordre.

Achete ce MB si tu en as envie, au pire le SAV à l'air relativement performant à en croire plusieurs personnes qui y ont eu à faire ( dont Cyril ), en plus les MB livrés ne sont plus les tout premiers fabriqué ( 4H620 ... ) donc tu peux y aller


----------



## cerise8921 (28 Juillet 2006)

Mon MacBook marche a merveille, je suis plus que contente de mon achat, c'est vraiment un tres bon ordinateru portable !


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2006)

Moi aussi je veux un *odinateru* alors !!!!!!


Félicitation et je te souhaite beaucoup de bonheur et de joie et tout et tout sur ton macbook......

Moi j'attends pour le mien.....


@+++
Pharmacos


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir,

Ma question va peut-être paraître stupide.
J'ai donc fait faire mon compte chez BNP, j'ai mon RIB, je vais sur le site O2I, j'entre mon rib ici > https://secure.o2i-bnpp.com/rib.php?cmd=2 . 

Je choisis mon macbook et mes 2 films gratos, je remplis mes coordonnés de facturation, et la je lis 'envoyer', et j'ai peur. Je ne veux en aucun cas payer avec ce compte BNP, mais avec une autre carte bleue. Que se passe t'-il si je clique sur envoyer ? Vais-je avoir le choix plus loin ?

Merci...


----------



## HCl (28 Juillet 2006)

Tu vas arriver sur une page qui va te demander un n° de cb 

Le RIB n'est l&#224; que pour v&#233;rifier que tu as bien un compte bnp, et limiter &#224; une offre/compte.


----------



## naglagla (29 Juillet 2006)

bon voila, macbook command&#233; mardi, toujours pas recu (samedi)... (le facteur es bien pass&#233.
je HAIS laposte !  pffff bande de "bras-cass&#233;s".............

morale de l'histoire: si vous n'habitez pas dans une grande ville, n'optez pas pour la livraison "expresse"... ah moins que livraison expresse = une semaine et livraison normale = un mois ?!    sait-on jamais...  :hein: 

GRRRRRR


----------



## naglagla (29 Juillet 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> 7 jours oui
> A ce propos, j'ai avec cette offre, une grande expérience !
> 
> 1er Mac book : probleme du bruit des ventilo => échangé
> ...




salut ! j'espere que je n'aurai pas a changé mon macbook... encore moins trois fois ! a ce propos, as tu payais les frais d'envoi ou plutot de renvois du macbook ? ou bien ils t'ont été remboursés ? si c'est le cas, par qui ? comment faut il s'y prendre ?  voila merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juillet 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> bon voila, macbook commandé mardi, toujours pas recu (samedi)... (le facteur es bien passé).
> je HAIS laposte !  pffff bande de "bras-cassés".............
> 
> morale de l'histoire: si vous n'habitez pas dans une grande ville, n'optez pas pour la livraison "expresse"... ah moins que livraison expresse = une semaine et livraison normale = un mois ?!    sait-on jamais...  :hein:
> ...




Tu l'auras Lundi . Pas de quoi casse trop pattes a un canard


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, je n'ai pas encore analysé le contenu de cette offre, mais est-elle vraiment intéressante dans la mesure où derrière j'aurais besoin de me procurer Office par exemple ? J'aimerais d'ailleurs aussi installer XP, faudra-t-il l'acheter ? (veuillez m'excuser, je n'ai pas bien compris le principe de bootcamp, si ce n'est qu'il permet d'installer Win XP).
Je suis étudiant (mon budget va de paire) et j'aimerais tout de même avoir une machine un peu plus puissante que celle de base donc faut-il switcher sur cette offre ou me résigner à opter pour l'offre MIPE ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

Avec cette offre, tu as un dual core a 2Ghz, je ne sais pas pour toi, mais c'est un des meilleurs processeur du moment...

Pour Office de Microsoft, tu peux le mettre sous ton MacBook, via Microsoft Office 2004... pour MAC. Tu peux aussi installer windows XP via le bootcamp, mais pour cela tu dois avoir une version originale de XP (et non la mise a jour).

Pour la ram, le seul point negatif il faut l'avouer, je te conseille 1 Giga en dual chanel.
Ici pour un dual a 1 giga -> http://www.digitalplanet.de/shop.html
Ici pour un dual a 2 gigas -> http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=5164

Le boot camp te permet, au demarrage, d'ouvrir soit windows, soit Mac.

Bon switch


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour ces infos. En ajoutant de la ram et en achetant office pour mac ça me ferait tout de même des frais en plus donc je vais attendre encore 1 peu pour mon macbook!


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juillet 2006)

Latex ca co&#251;te rien et c'est mieux qu'Office


----------



## Cleofide (29 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Latex ca coûte rien et c'est mieux qu'Office



OpenOffice c'est pas mal non plus...


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juillet 2006)

Cleofide a dit:
			
		

> OpenOffice c'est pas mal non plus...




Vi . Bon , je me laisse tente ?


----------



## Cleofide (29 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vi . Bon , je me laisse tente ?



Ca te coute rien


----------



## saturnin (29 Juillet 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> bon ben voila plus de 48h plus tard... pas de macbook !
> j'vous avez bien dis qu'a la poste c'est des boulets... manquerait plus que je ne l'ai toujours pas demain...
> ralalaaaa ils m'ont saoulé la !



C'était impossible que tu puisses le recevoir aujourd'hui vis à vis de l'arrété ministeriel interdisant aux transports routiers de circuler quelques samedis durant cet été (dont celui-ci). Et les paquets de la poste transitant par transport routier ceci explique cela.
Voilà et je dis ça de source sûre j'attendais moi aussi un paquet mon facteur (que je connais depuis des années) m'a prévenu de cela hier.
Enfin ça ne règle pas le fait qu'il va te falloir attendre mais au moins tu sais le pourquoi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juillet 2006)

Cleofide a dit:
			
		

> Ca te coute rien




Je parlais du MacBook


----------



## Cleofide (29 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais du MacBook






aHHHHHH Pardon

Oui ! Laisse toi envouter par la suprematie du MAC BOOK !!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## naglagla (29 Juillet 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> C'était impossible que tu puisses le recevoir aujourd'hui vis à vis de l'arrété ministeriel interdisant aux transports routiers de circuler quelques samedis durant cet été (dont celui-ci). Et les paquets de la poste transitant par transport routier ceci explique cela.
> Voilà et je dis ça de source sûre j'attendais moi aussi un paquet mon facteur (que je connais depuis des années) m'a prévenu de cela hier.
> Enfin ça ne règle pas le fait qu'il va te falloir attendre mais au moins tu sais le pourquoi.



salut saturnin !!
merci de tes indications ! c'est sympa ! oui c'est que maintenant je suis plus... rassurer on va dire ! mais alors une nouvelle question se pose : "Mon" macbook ne risque-t-il pas d'être abimer par le transport (qui, s'il me parvient lundi, aura duré 6 jours) ? je ne parle pas de risque "physique" puisqu'il est trés bien emballé mais je parle plutot des composants... Bon la j'suis dans ma phase inquiètude alors bon... je me peut etre du soucis pour pas grand chose !

en tout cas merci encore saturnin !


----------



## saturnin (29 Juillet 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> salut saturnin !!
> merci de tes indications ! c'est sympa ! oui c'est que maintenant je suis plus... rassurer on va dire ! mais alors une nouvelle question se pose : "Mon" macbook ne risque-t-il pas d'être abimer par le transport (qui, s'il me parvient lundi, aura duré 6 jours) ? je ne parle pas de risque "physique" puisqu'il est trés bien emballé mais je parle plutot des composants... Bon la j'suis dans ma phase inquiètude alors bon... je me peut etre du soucis pour pas grand chose !
> 
> en tout cas merci encore saturnin !



Bah écoute je ne saurais répondre à ta question en fait, moi je n'ai perso jamais eu de colis déterioré à partir du moment où ceux-ci étaient bien emballés, que ce soient pour des livres, des composants...
Attends de voir avant de t'inquiéter, au pire tu te le fais échanger puis voilà.
Bref je sais très bien que l'attente est dure, que l'on est tout excité à l'idée de recevoir un si bel appareil, mais simplement respire, destresse un peu!


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> C'était impossible que tu puisses le recevoir aujourd'hui vis à vis de l'arrété ministeriel interdisant aux transports routiers de circuler quelques samedis durant cet été (dont celui-ci).


J'ai pourtant reçu un colis de chez Amazon ce matin pour ma part


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juillet 2006)

Cleofide a dit:
			
		

> aHHHHHH Pardon
> 
> Oui ! Laisse toi envouter par la suprematie du MAC BOOK !!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:




Je vais le prendre


----------



## saturnin (30 Juillet 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pourtant reçu un colis de chez Amazon ce matin pour ma part



Qui avait du arriver hier après midi dans ton bureau de poste  

http://www.transporteurs.net/ (pff ce qui faut pas faire!!) 

J'avais réussi à un peu rassurer ne vient pas semer le doute!


----------



## naglagla (30 Juillet 2006)

salut a tous !
Juste un mot pour saluer la qualité des services O2i !
En effet, ils répondent assez rapidement aux mails, et renseignent précisément le client !

L'équipe O2i m'a écrit pour me dire que les 6 euros de livraison expresse me seront remboursés au plus vite par virement, alors que sur les conditions générales de vente on peut lire :"Les délais de livraison mentionnés par O2I nont quun caractère indicatif et sont fonction de ses possibilités dapprovisionnement et de transport ; les dépassements de délai de livraison ne peuvent donner lieu à aucun dommages et intérêts."

Voila, bravo a O2i ! (et il me semble que je ne suis pas le premier a les féliciter !)


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> J'avais réussi à un peu rassurer ne vient pas semer le doute!



Oups, désolé


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous !
> Juste un mot pour saluer la qualité des services O2i !
> En effet, ils répondent assez rapidement aux mails, et renseignent précisément le client !
> 
> ...




Enfin ils m'ont pas encore répondu a un mail


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Le prochain sera pour moi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,
pour une utilisation plus que confortable du Macbook j'aimerais lui ajouter de la RAM
je ne connais pas trop le principe du dual channel et je me demande quelle serait la meilleure solution :

-rajouter 1 barrete de 1Go à celle de 256mo => 1,26Go Ram

-enlever les 2 de 256mo et mettre 2*512mo  => 1Go Ram 



"sur le papier" la première solution parait la plus avantageuse mais le dual channel ne pouvant plus être efficace qu'en est-il réellement ?

A combien vendre 1 barrete de 256mo fournie sur le Macbook ?


----------



## Toxibuz (30 Juillet 2006)

nico (non inscrit) a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> pour une utilisation plus que confortable du Macbook j'aimerais lui ajouter de la RAM
> je ne connais pas trop le principe du dual channel et je me demande quelle serait la meilleure solution :
> 
> ...



Pour conserver le dual channel il faut que les deux barettes soit strictement identiques 

Prends donc plutot 2x512 Mo 




> "sur le papier" la première solution parait la plus avantageuse mais le dual channel ne pouvant plus être efficace qu'en est-il réellement ?



Gain réel négligeable pour le commun des mortels ...



> A combien vendre 1 barrete de 256mo fournie sur le Macbook ?



Rien du tout, on en trouve actuellement à même pas 10  sur ebay par exemple ...


----------



## NightWalker (30 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Gain réel négligeable pour le commun des mortels ...


Sauf pour le chipset graphique qui doit partager sa mémoire... c'est primordial


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2006)

merci Toxibuz,
du coup je pense que je vais adopter la solution à 1,26Go (au lieu de 2*512)
en effet sur macway 2*512=1*1go=104euro donc pour le même prix j'ai un petit gain de perf et surtout la possibilité d'upgrader facilement à 2go 

je me trompe ? le dual channel est-il nécéssaire pour certaines tâches ? (j'ai entendu dire que c'était nécéssaire pour la carte graphique, mais je ne joue pas vraiment)


----------



## Toxibuz (30 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Sauf pour le chipset graphique qui doit partager sa mémoire... c'est primordial



C'est bien ce que je disais, la majorité des utilisateurs ne s'en rendra même pas compte 

Mon père est passé d'une Riva TNT 2 16 Mo sur son pécé à une GeForce 9600 et il n'a vu que du feu ...


----------



## Toxibuz (30 Juillet 2006)

nico (non inscrit) a dit:
			
		

> merci Toxibuz,
> du coup je pense que je vais adopter la solution à 1,26Go (au lieu de 2*512)
> en effet sur macway 2*512=1*1go=104euro donc pour le même prix j'ai un petit gain de perf et surtout la possibilité d'upgrader facilement à 2go
> 
> je me trompe ? le dual channel est-il nécéssaire pour certaines tâches ? (j'ai entendu dire que c'était nécéssaire pour la carte graphique, mais je ne joue pas vraiment)



Necessaire non, mais préférable oui.

Sur mon PC une barette avait grillée j'ai donc pendant un laps de temps plus eu de Dual Channel et tout fonctionnait de manière identique ( peut être une perte de 2 ou 3 Fps ... ).

Perso je vais pas tarder à commander 2 x 1 Go comme ça pas de soucis, avec en plus un petit HDD de 100 ou 120 ( si possible ... ) en 7200 Tr ça devrait se sentir un peu j'éspère


----------



## Cleofide (31 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Necessaire non, mais pr&#233;f&#233;rable oui.
> 
> Sur mon PC une barette avait grill&#233;e j'ai donc pendant un laps de temps plus eu de Dual Channel et tout fonctionnait de mani&#232;re identique ( peut &#234;tre une perte de 2 ou 3 Fps ... ).
> 
> Perso je vais pas tarder &#224; commander 2 x 1 Go comme &#231;a pas de soucis, avec en plus un petit HDD de 100 ou 120 ( si possible ... ) en 7200 Tr &#231;a devrait se sentir un peu j'&#233;sp&#232;re


selon toi donc; les performances que l'on perd du cote dual channel on les regagne grace au 256 de plus ? le dual channel ne serait donc qu'un gadget ? sur macbook, evidemment


----------



## Toxibuz (31 Juillet 2006)

Cleofide a dit:
			
		

> selon toi donc; les performances que l'on perd du cote dual channel on les regagne grace au 256 de plus ? le dual channel ne serait donc qu'un gadget ? sur macbook, evidemment



http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/30183-Le-dual-channel-inutile-pour-les-Core-2-Duo-.htm

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t175164.html

Va faire un tour dans les liens que je t'ai mis et fait toi une idée  

Gadget j'irai pas jusque là puisque qu'il est sensé triplé la bande passante de la memoire vive mais comme dis plus haut : negligeable


----------



## furwas (31 Juillet 2006)

bjr et 1000 excuses car hors sujet  
  j'ai besoin d'aide  en double cliquant sur un dossier (ex disque dur ou autre) il ne s'ouvre plus  " diagnostic et traitement svp"
  de plus la souris deconne  mais je ne veux pas exagerer  merci de m'aider   http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/zen.gif


----------



## Toxibuz (31 Juillet 2006)

furwas a dit:
			
		

> bjr et 1000 excuses car hors sujet
> j'ai besoin d'aide  en double cliquant sur un dossier (ex disque dur ou autre) il ne s'ouvre plus  " diagnostic et traitement svp"
> de plus la souris deconne  mais je ne veux pas exagerer  merci de m'aider   http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/zen.gif




Essaie de redemarrer le Finder : Pomme en haut à gauche -> forcer à quitter -> cliques sur finder -> redemarrer -> ok

Et sinon en rebootant ça donne quoi ?


----------



## naglagla (31 Juillet 2006)

voila... un jour de plus, et toujours pas de macbook !
je ne crois pas qu'il y est encore une interdiction aux poids louds de circuler quand meme !

quand je vous disez que laposte c'est des boulets !

bon ben, je m'attends même plus a ce qu'il arrive la en fait...


----------



## Cleofide (31 Juillet 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> voila... un jour de plus, et toujours pas de macbook !
> je ne crois pas qu'il y est encore une interdiction aux poids louds de circuler quand meme !
> 
> quand je vous disez que laposte c'est des boulets !
> ...


Eh il est 9 heures quand meme, tu crois pas que tu es un peu exigent la ? 
Tu diras ca a 13 heures, pas avant... 

Pour en revenir a mon dual channel, je pense que je vais rester sur mon idee de 2 * 512. En effet, comme le disent tes liens, 2 go ne serviront que pour les GROS soft. Moi je vais utiliser ca en priorite comme de la bureautique / programmation php avec Dreamweaver et un serveur local. De plus, le seul jeu que je compte faire tourner correctement, c'est Half-Life 1 ( 10 ans deja , souvenirs ).
Par contre, une chose qui va peut-etre me faire changer d'avis, est ce que la 10.5 fonctionnera bien sur un macbook 2Ghz dual avec 1 go de ram ?? (reflexe d'ex-windozien avec Vista  )

Merci,


----------



## naglagla (31 Juillet 2006)

Cleofide a dit:
			
		

> Eh il est 9 heures quand meme, tu crois pas que tu es un peu exigent la ?
> Tu diras ca a 13 heures, pas avant...



heu... je sais quand même a quelle heure mon facteur passe chez moi ! et je me lève tous les matin depuis quelques jours a 8h pour le voir passer et voir s'il apporte quelque chose... ce matin il est passé mais n'a rien a apporté qui ressemblerait de près ou de loin a un macbook. Je ne dirais pas ca a 13h puisque le facteur ne passe qu'une fois par jour. (ceci a été confirmer par la poste de mon village... qui a d'ailleurs dit "ah la il y a un probleme... mais si on ne connait pas le numéro de votre colis on ne peut pas en savoir plus..."

donc je répète et je confirme : LAPOSTE, c'est vraiment des branquignoles !


----------



## oohTONY (31 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas la POSTE qui livre le sproduits APPLE mais TNT ou UPS  
Ils peuvent passer à n'importe quelle heure et normalement tu as un numéro pour savoir ou est ton colis dans le monde.


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Juillet 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la POSTE qui livre le sproduits APPLE mais TNT ou UPS
> Ils peuvent passer à n'importe quelle heure et normalement tu as un numéro pour savoir ou est ton colis dans le monde.


 
Oui mais la il s'agit d'un mac acheté avec l'offre BNP qui livre pour le plus grand malheur de naglagla par la poste


----------



## Cleofide (31 Juillet 2006)

Superbe reduction sur La ram 1 Go MacWAY

http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=5164

Tout compte fait je vais prendre les 2 go !!!! 
Il faut attendre un peu parfois...


----------



## Mac Cramé (31 Juillet 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> heu... je sais quand même a quelle heure mon facteur passe chez moi ! et je me lève tous les matin depuis quelques jours a 8h pour le voir passer et voir s'il apporte quelque chose... ce matin il est passé mais n'a rien a apporté qui ressemblerait de près ou de loin a un macbook. Je ne dirais pas ca a 13h puisque le facteur ne passe qu'une fois par jour. (ceci a été confirmer par la poste de mon village... qui a d'ailleurs dit "ah la il y a un probleme... mais si on ne connait pas le numéro de votre colis on ne peut pas en savoir plus..."
> 
> donc je répète et je confirme : LAPOSTE, c'est vraiment des branquignoles !


 
Hum encore un boulet rouge pour la Poste...
Juste un truc est ce que par hasard tu as le numero du colis? Si c'est le cas je t'invite a aller faire un tour sur le site de Coliposte pour verifier ou en est ton colis...Ca marche tres bien, en tous cas tout aussi bien que le systeme d'UPS qui ma livré mon Ipod...comme je ne pouvais pas etre chez moi toute la journée j'ai du me faire livrer au boulot (pas  e qu'il y a  de plus faciule en termes d'affichage...)...avec la poste et donc COliposte le colis peut etre déposé dans un bureau de poste facilement accessible ...ce qui n'ets pas le cas d'UPS qui m'invitait a retirer le cas echeant mon colis dans une zone industrielle (le lieu d'implantation de leur Hub en fait) au fin fond de la cambrousse...

Un autre truc sur les délais de livraison ... quand un fournisseur annonce des délais il renvoie la responsabilité de la livraison à son transporteur, la poste en l'occurence en omettant sciemment de dire que tant que le produit n'est pas livré (ce qui demeure de sa responsabilité...) celui ci ne peut pas etre expédié...D'ailleurs, demande a l'expéditeur de te fournir le numero de suivi du colis pour pouvoir toi meme le suivre via le site web de coliposte...ca t'evitera de passer des heures a attendre le facteur ;o)))


----------



## Toxibuz (31 Juillet 2006)

Cleofide a dit:
			
		

> Superbe reduction sur La ram 1 Go MacWAY
> 
> http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=5164
> 
> ...



Cool  Merci pour le lien ça vaut carrement le coup à ce prix là ...

Dès que ma paie tombe je fait flamber la CB


----------



## Toxibuz (31 Juillet 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> heu... je sais quand même a quelle heure mon facteur passe chez moi ! et je me lève tous les matin depuis quelques jours a 8h pour le voir passer et voir s'il apporte quelque chose... ce matin il est passé mais n'a rien a apporté qui ressemblerait de près ou de loin a un macbook. Je ne dirais pas ca a 13h puisque le facteur ne passe qu'une fois par jour. (ceci a été confirmer par la poste de mon village... qui a d'ailleurs dit "ah la il y a un probleme... mais si on ne connait pas le numéro de votre colis on ne peut pas en savoir plus..."
> 
> donc je répète et je confirme : LAPOSTE, c'est vraiment des branquignoles !



Alors toujours pas de MB ?? 

Au passage les branquignoles ici ne sont pas La Poste ( La Banque Postale d'ailleurs depuis peu ...  ) mais O2i qui ne communique pas le numéro du tracker ... Enfin bon pas mal de gens ici n'ont eu aucun problème avec la livraison de leur MB ( dont moi  ) mais bon c'est vrai qu'une erreur peut vite arriver ...

Donne nous des news dès que tu en as


----------



## Navilys (31 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Cool  Merci pour le lien ça vaut carrement le coup à ce prix là ...
> 
> Dès que ma paie tombe je fait flamber la CB



 Heu la c'est la promo du JOUR, donc ce soir a minuit c'est fini...
Même si on peut espérer que d'ici quelque temps il proposeront de nouveau cette promo...
Enfin moi j'en ai profité directement, alors que j'ai pas encore mon MacBook 

++Navilys


----------



## Toxibuz (31 Juillet 2006)

Navilys a dit:
			
		

> Heu la c'est la promo du JOUR, donc ce soir a minuit c'est fini...
> Même si on peut espérer que d'ici quelque temps il proposeront de nouveau cette promo...
> Enfin moi j'en ai profité directement, alors que j'ai pas encore mon MacBook
> 
> ++Navilys




Arf ... Dans ce cas là c'est un peu mort ...

Mais bon c'est pas grave je me rends dans très peu de temps en Allemagne pour acheter un Bridge ( APN ) donc j'en prendrais là bas en plus cela risque d'être encore moins cher que MW


----------



## Cleofide (31 Juillet 2006)

Moui, sur un couple 2 * 1 giga, ca fait toujours 31 euros de gagnes, c'est sympa.


----------



## HCl (31 Juillet 2006)

Quand je pense que j'ai payé 140Eur chez Crucial...

Une 1Go Macway + Une 1Go Crucial, question Dual Channel, c'est OK ?
Ou il en faut absolument 2 identiques (même marque / modèle etc).

Ceci dit entre 2x256 et 1x256+1x1Go pour l'instant c'est la deuxième solution qui pête


----------



## Toxibuz (31 Juillet 2006)

Cleofide a dit:
			
		

> Moui, sur un couple 2 * 1 giga, ca fait toujours 31 euros de gagnes, c'est sympa.



Ne te presse pas non plus, ce n'est pas réellement une promo on trouve des barettes moins cher même en France en permanence :

http://www.prixdunet.com/liste/Memo..._543[]=1+Go&f_544[]=PC5300+-+667+MHz&f_645[]=

Perso je serais bien tenté par la Corsair Value Select mais certains sur ce forum m'ont dit qu'elle n'était pas compatible Apple, d'autres si ... qui croire lol ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Juillet 2006)

Je le comande Vendredi :love: .


----------



## Cleofide (31 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Ne te presse pas non plus, ce n'est pas réellement une promo on trouve des barettes moins cher même en France en permanence :
> 
> http://www.prixdunet.com/liste/Memoire/?p_min=&p_max=&t=1&f_0%5B%5D=&f_542%5B%5D=SO-DIMM+DDR2&f_543%5B%5D=1+Go&f_544%5B%5D=PC5300+-+667+MHz&f_645%5B%5D=
> 
> Perso je serais bien tenté par la Corsair Value Select mais certains sur ce forum m'ont dit qu'elle n'était pas compatible Apple, d'autres si ... qui croire lol ...



Attention, l'affichage est pas a jour, ta Corsair est a *98,76 *


----------



## Toxibuz (31 Juillet 2006)

Cleofide a dit:
			
		

> Attention, l'affichage est pas a jour, ta Corsair est a *98,76 *



Donc à environ 80  au Luxembourg


----------



## flotow (31 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir,
j'ai command&#233; le MacBook avec MON RIB... et pay&#233; avec la carte de mes parents. Command&#233; Samedi vers 18h, avec une adresse de livraison differente de l'adresse de facturation (euh, oui, y'en a qui bosse l'ete... pour un MacBook Pro  )
Bref, le mec de O2i me telephone ce matin, j'ai demand&#233; MacBook avec 2Go (j'ai trouv&#233; le prix correct, sans rentrer dans les details a 20&#8364; pres). J'ai demand&#233; la livraison express pour pas etre embet&#233;, ni gener la voisine qui va gerer la reception.
Eh bah... reception demain (Mardi matin)  :love: 
Bon... comme tout le monde est parti et que je suis le seul a la maison, il m'aidra a patienter pour le MacBook Pro 
J'ai recu l'offre 2 Films sur Canal Play.. (je l'avais demand&#233 par mail. C'est bien? ca marche? mais ca, c'est un autre sujet  
Bref, reste plus qu'a acheter une housse, et c'est par&#233; 
Edit: au telephone, le gars m'a dit, 'c'est un livreur qui va passer'. Je suis en banlieue, Rambouillet... et j'ai pris comme indiqu&#233; ci dessus, Livraison 48h, ce qui va etre vrai, si le livreur passe quand la voisine sera presente, soit.. apres 10h20... oula, s'il passe avant, ca va etre dur dur... Mais en tout cas, pas de probleme de Poste, le livreur, c'est quand meme, a mon avis, plus reactif


----------



## Toxibuz (1 Août 2006)

Ce qu'il ne t'ont pas dit c'est que c'&#233;tait bien un livreur ....... de la Poste lol


----------



## flotow (1 Août 2006)

Euh :mouais:  
J'ai demandé a etre livré ailleur que j'ai moi, donc, je ne verrai pas la tete du livreur!
Par contre, je vais hier soir chez la voisine, pour paufiner la reception, et la horreur, elle qui devait etre la tout les matins de la semaine, va faire une exeption ce Mardi...  
Je sais pas vraiment si le MacBook va etre a la maison ce soir  
Surtout que j'y avais mis 6&#8364;pour etre sur de l'avoir avant qu'elle parte...
Aille.. esperons qu'ils passent quand elle sera la


----------



## Toxibuz (1 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Euh :mouais:
> J'ai demandé a etre livré ailleur que j'ai moi, donc, je ne verrai pas la tete du livreur!
> Par contre, je vais hier soir chez la voisine, pour paufiner la reception, et la horreur, elle qui devait etre la tout les matins de la semaine, va faire une exeption ce Mardi...
> Je sais pas vraiment si le MacBook va etre a la maison ce soir
> ...



Ouille :/

Perso je me le suis fait livrer sur mon lieu de travail ( un hotel ) comme ça pas de problème il y a toujours quelqu'un ...

Et cela bien qu'il soit indiqué dans les CGV d'O2i qu'il n'est pas possible de se faire livrer dans un hotel ... mais je pense que ce sont pour le cas où quelqu'un séjournerai dans un hotel ...


----------



## naglagla (1 Août 2006)

salut a tous !
bon j'ai écris un mail a O2i pour grogner un peu... et non ils ne veulent pas communiquer les numero de colis pour les suivre sur le net ! De toute facon, il y a un probleme avec "mon" macbook... voila le mail :

"Vous communiquer un numéro de suivi de votre colis ne vous mènerez malheureusement pas à grand chose si ce n'est à reprendre contact avec nous (O2i) car le site vous affichera tout simplement "aucun résultat à votre recherche". Nous faisons de notre mieux pour débloquer cette situation et ma responsable également fait son nécessaire auprès de La Poste pour dénouer ce problème. Je suis sincèrement désolée de la gêne occasionnée mais nous faisons tout notre possible."

bon enfin... quand je vous vois tous avec votre macbook recu limite instantanément c'est rageant !    
bon ben voila, j'attends j'attends... je sais pas ce qu'il se passe... c'est frustrant! 
ciao!


----------



## flotow (1 Août 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Perso je me le suis fait livrer sur mon lieu de travail ( un hotel ) comme &#231;a pas de probl&#232;me il y a toujours quelqu'un ...


Euh  , je suis travail juste pour l'ete (etudiant) dans un Premium Reseller  , alors, le mec au telephone, il m'a bien propos&#233; cette option sur Paris... mais, j'ai refus&#233; :mouais: 
Bref, toujours en attente. Jusqu'a ce que je parte, j'ai une fenetre ouverte pour entendre ce livreur dans le cas ou il arriverait pendant la voisine soit partie, et que moi, ne soit pas encore parti!
Enfin, je suis au 20 et elle au 26... si le livreur a pas l'id&#233;e de venir faire un tour chez moi  
Bon, :love:  quand meme 
Edit: Quelqu'un aurait le numero de telephone pour contacter O2i... j'en ai un, celui auquel on m'a appel&#233; hier, mais j'ai l'impression que ca ne marche pas fort


----------



## Toxibuz (1 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Euh  , je suis travail juste pour l'ete (etudiant) dans un Premium Reseller  , alors, le mec au telephone, il m'a bien proposé cette option sur Paris... mais, j'ai refusé :mouais:
> Bref, toujours en attente. Jusqu'a ce que je parte, j'ai une fenetre ouverte pour entendre ce livreur dans le cas ou il arriverait pendant la voisine soit partie, et que moi, ne soit pas encore parti!
> *Enfin, je suis au 20 et elle au 26... si le livreur a pas l'idée de venir faire un tour chez moi*
> Bon, :love:  quand meme
> Edit: Quelqu'un aurait le numero de telephone pour contacter O2i... j'en ai un, celui auquel on m'a appelé hier, mais j'ai l'impression que ca ne marche pas fort




Tu rêves debout là  

Quand le livreur va voir que ta voisine est absentes le seul truc qu'il fera c'est de mettre un avis de passage avant son prochain passage, ne crois pas qu'il va s'embeter à faire le tour du voisinage  

AMHA la seule solution pour toi est d'aller coller un post-it sur la BAL ou la porte de ta voisine, mais bon je dis ça je dis rien


----------



## Toxibuz (1 Août 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous !
> bon j'ai écris un mail a O2i pour grogner un peu... et non ils ne veulent pas communiquer les numero de colis pour les suivre sur le net ! De toute facon, il y a un probleme avec "mon" macbook... voila le mail :
> 
> "Vous communiquer un numéro de suivi de votre colis ne vous mènerez malheureusement pas à grand chose si ce n'est à reprendre contact avec nous (O2i) car le site vous affichera tout simplement "aucun résultat à votre recherche". Nous faisons de notre mieux pour débloquer cette situation et ma responsable également fait son nécessaire auprès de La Poste pour dénouer ce problème. Je suis sincèrement désolée de la gêne occasionnée mais nous faisons tout notre possible."
> ...



Bienvenue dans les aléas de la VPC mon ami


----------



## flotow (1 Août 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> AMHA la seule solution pour toi est d'aller coller un post-it sur la BAL ou la porte de ta voisine, mais bon je dis &#231;a je dis rien



C'est bien ce que j'ai pens&#233; faire, mais en fait, j'ai la fenetre ouverte... et c'est la voisine :rateau: donc, le livreur passe devant chez moi  Je part dans un peu moins d'une heure... aller, passe apres 

Edit: VPC? c'est toujours plus rapide que sur le store a mon avis


----------



## Toxibuz (1 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que j'ai pens&#233; faire, mais en fait, j'ai la fenetre ouverte... et c'est la voisine :rateau: donc, le livreur passe devant chez moi  Je part dans un peu moins d'une heure... aller, passe apres
> 
> Edit: *VPC? c'est toujours plus rapide que sur le store a mon avis*



Peut &#234;tre mais en attendant le MB de notre ami naglagla est en vadrouille quelque part en France ( ou peut &#234;tre transit-il dans l'UE  ) lol.


----------



## flotow (1 Août 2006)

Je pense que pour une commande en 2 jours (comme la mienne par exemple), il n'y a pas de transit, mais que c'est du stock chez O2i


----------



## naglagla (1 Août 2006)

CA Y EST !!!!!
ma que il est beau !
aaaaaa ca fait plaisir !
bon je m'ternise pas car bien sur ils me le livrent le jour ou je suis a grenoble pour la journée... alalaaaa eternel insatisfait ! mais non mais non !!


----------



## saturnin (1 Août 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> CA Y EST !!!!!
> ma que il est beau !
> aaaaaa ca fait plaisir !
> bon je m'ternise pas car bien sur ils me le livrent le jour ou je suis a grenoble pour la journée... alalaaaa eternel insatisfait ! mais non mais non !!



Bravo naglagla chuis soulagé pour toi!
Amuse toi bien avec!!


----------



## flotow (1 Août 2006)

Bravo a toi Naglagla 
Quand a moi, j'attend ce soir, voir si la voisine a recu mon colis  autrement  O2i va m'entendre  :rose: 
Pt'et que ca peut etre la poste :mouais:  
Edit: Un peutit coup de telephone bien plac&#233; chez la voisine, pour apprendre qu'il a ete livr&#233; a 10h , je vais le recuperer ce soir.
comme indiqu&#233; precedement, l'heure de livraison etait plus qu'aleatoire. Bref, livr&#233; 5 minutes apres qu'elle soit rentr&#233;e. Ca va faire un MacBook pour ce soir


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

Alors ?


----------



## naglagla (1 Août 2006)

raaa il est génial ce macbook !
Je ne pense pas avoir un un macbook defectueux (mais je ne peux pas savoir si la coque va jaunire ou pas... wait and see), pas de pixels morts, pas de bruit.... suspects...

je touche du bois, je crois les doigts, je fais ce que je peux !

ah juste un p'tit truc, ou plutot deux petits trucs :
1)   la touche "fleche de gauche" ne repond pas si j'appuie normalement... il faut que je la presse un peu plus fort que les autres mais rien de trés inquiètant
2) je trouve le clique sur le trackpad un peu mou... on sent pas de "click" quand on a appuyé... ce qui fait qu'on appuie on on relache le clic par megarde... mais ca ne me derrange pas du tout puisque je clique directement en touchant la partie tactile du trackpad...


ah sinon le défilement des fenetres avec les deux doigts c'est génial !
photobooth c'est presque plus fun que mario kart !
Il est super silencieux !
iWeb prend plus de 600 Mo, c'est hors sujet mais ca merite d'etre souligné
"Chaud devant" !! eh oui il chauffe beaucoup meme pour une utilisation normale, bureautique classique quoi...
enfin vraiment pleins de bonnes choses ce macbook !

sinon vous pensez que pour les deux petits problemes dont je vous ai fait part il faut que je le renvoye ??? non quand meme pas ! ce serait abusé non ? et puis je risque de me retrouver avec un autre macbook avec des vrais problemes...
voila ben bonne soirée


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

Alors heureuse ?


----------



## naglagla (1 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Alors heureuse ?



heu alors deux solutions :
1) soit le "alors heureuse ?" ne s'adresse pas a moi
2) ou alors "naglagla" a une connotation féminine que je n'avais pas parçu   
toujours est-il que je suis un garçon !


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

Rooh l'autre . Je te taquinais


----------



## naglagla (1 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Rooh l'autre . Je te taquinais



:rateau:   aucun probleme !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

On veut quand même des photos du switch ou du énième mac que tu as a savoir le MacBook


----------



## gaelle33 (1 Août 2006)

bonsoir a tous !
alors voila moi aussi j'ai craqué!:rose:  je devais commander mon macbook que la semaine prochaine et lundi soir j'ai pas pu resister (oups!)  j'en pouvais plus d'attendre :  vers 22h40 exactement i did it!  
j'ai pris une livraison express vous pensez bien...!!!  il me tarde de voir mon ptit facteur! demain ....après demain... je n'ai jamais eu de mac alors grande premiere pour moi ! 
j'espere ne pas etre trop paumer au debut et vite oublier mes vieux reflexes windowsiens....mais votre forum est vraiment bien fait et j'ai deja pu trouver bcp de réponse a mes questions!

en attendant...


----------



## flotow (1 Août 2006)

bonsoir,
premier post depuis safari, et depuis mon mac 
Gros probleme sur le Superdrive, qui n'ejecte pas correctement les disques (install, musique... ) Autrement, super, 2Go de RAM, et la HD en 1080p, sans probleme, fluide, etc!!
Il part en reparation la semaine prochaine (et oui, deja installé, etc...) et puis, ca me parait plutot benin... (il changent la machine si le SD est mal ajusté?)
Bref, super content, tres tres silencieux,
juste ce probleme de SD...


----------



## Toxibuz (2 Août 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde 


Je viens de faire flamber ma carte ( jour de paie oblige  ), je me suis commander chez macway 2 barettes 1 Go certifiée MB ( tant pis pour la promo de ces derniers jours ... ); ainsi qu'un itrip, un powerpod et un cable FW pour mon ipod, de quoi passer des vacances tranquille en musique ...

D'ailleurs j'hésite à me commander un APN bridge dans la foulée , mais j'hésite encore entre deux modèles ( le DSC H5 de chez sony ou le Powershot IS 3 de chez Canon pour ceux qui connaissent un peu  ).

Sur ce je vais me coucher ( et oui yen a qui bossent la nuit :hein: ).


----------



## naglagla (2 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> On veut quand même des photos du switch ou du énième mac que tu as a savoir le MacBook




raaaa mais j'ai pas d'appareil photo numérique... snif snif...
mais je vais trouver un moyen !!    

la je viens juste de virer le PC du bureau de mes parents ! et je leur ai mis mon fidèle escuyer (désolé je sais pas comment ca s'écrit...), le seul l'unique... je veux parler de.... l' EMAC ! ! ! alalaaaaa que de bons souvenirs avec cet ordi ! mon premier mac ! mon premier achat sur internet, que du bonheur !   

voila donc je viens de terminer ma mission extermination des PC dans ma maison !   

bon je traine pas j'ai un macbook qui m'attends a côté !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Toc Toc (2 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,

Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait me dire si la RAM que l'on peut avoir sur BNP(extension 2GHz) est de qualité (marque ?). 

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## ibiza78 (2 Août 2006)

bonjour moi aussi je vien d ouvrir un compte a la bnp.ma banquiere ma dit qu il etai obligatoire de faire un credit pour avoir l offre du mac.est ce vrais??merci


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Août 2006)

ibiza78 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour moi aussi je vien d ouvrir un compte a la bnp.ma banquiere ma dit qu il etai obligatoire de faire un credit pour avoir l offre du mac.est ce vrais??merci



non ...mais c'est un bonne commerciale ... encore que


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> non ...mais c'est un bonne commerciale ... encore que


Soit elle sait que le client ne va pas rester et cherche a le plumer avant qu'il part, soit elle a fait une grosse boulette car le client ne va de tout de façon pas rester avec une conseillère pareille


----------



## naglagla (3 Août 2006)

ibiza78 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour moi aussi je vien d ouvrir un compte a la bnp.ma banquiere ma dit qu il etai obligatoire de faire un credit pour avoir l offre du mac.est ce vrais??merci



je rappelle que les conseillers disent n'importent quoi a propos de cette offre !
Quand j'ai ouvert mon compte a la BNP on m'a dit que j'aurai un code secret qui me permettrai de faire l'achat sur le net alors que j'avais bien vu que ya pas de code secret... juste un RIB...

Donc quand la conseillère te dit qu'il est obligatoire de faire un crédit ou je ne sais quoi, tu la laisses dire, toi tu t'occupes juste d'ouvrir un compte de base a la BNP... ca c'est gratuit ! c'est juste long et chiant (ya un milliard de signatures a faire)... et puis voila ! une fois que ta ton compte BNP, c'est gagné ! tu vas sur le site et tu passes ton achat ! et aprés t'oublie ton compte BNP !  

ciao


----------



## Original-VLM (3 Août 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> je rappelle que les conseillers disent n'importent quoi a propos de cette offre !
> Quand j'ai ouvert mon compte a la BNP on m'a dit que j'aurai un code secret qui me permettrai de faire l'achat sur le net alors que j'avais bien vu que ya pas de code secret... juste un RIB...
> 
> Donc quand la conseillère te dit qu'il est obligatoire de faire un crédit ou je ne sais quoi, tu la laisses dire, toi tu t'occupes juste d'ouvrir un compte de base a la BNP... ca c'est gratuit ! c'est juste long et chiant (ya un milliard de signatures a faire)... et puis voila ! une fois que ta ton compte BNP, c'est gagné ! tu vas sur le site et tu passes ton achat ! et aprés t'oublie ton compte BNP !
> ...



Moi je l'ai fait sans ouvrir de compte.... juste avec le RIB d'un copain.

Niveau Marketing laisser la possibilité de faire ça sans aucun contrôle c'est un peu n'importe quoi :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Août 2006)

Toc Toc a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait me dire si la RAM que l'on peut avoir sur BNP(extension 2GHz) est de qualité (marque ?).
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.




Samsng , je crois


----------



## Toc Toc (3 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Samsng , je crois



 Ouais... qualité assez basique par rapport à kesington quoi...
Dites-moi si je me trompe  !


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Août 2006)

Toc Toc a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... qualité assez basique par rapport à kesington quoi...
> Dites-moi si je me trompe  !




Surtout quand tu sais que Samsung est la marque qu'Apple choisit pour ses macs :sleep:


----------



## Toc Toc (3 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand tu sais que Samsung est la marque qu'Apple choisit pour ses macs :sleep:



C'est ironique ?? explique toi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Août 2006)

Toc Toc a dit:
			
		

> C'est ironique ?? explique toi.




Quelques fois , je me demande si je parle français


----------



## saturnin (3 Août 2006)

Toc Toc a dit:
			
		

> C'est ironique ?? explique toi.



Dans les portables apple, la marque de la ram d'origine est de la samsung voili voilà (apple ne produit par de ram apple).


----------



## Toc Toc (3 Août 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Dans les portables apple, la marque de la ram d'origine est de la samsung voili voilà (apple ne produit par de ram apple).



OK merci  ! Alors va pour la samsung! (plus facile a commandé que la kesington sur ebay ).


----------



## saturnin (3 Août 2006)

Toc Toc a dit:
			
		

> OK merci  ! Alors va pour la samsung! (plus facile a commandé que la kesington sur ebay ).



Moi à l'époque j'avais commandé de la crucial en angleterre et j'ai pas eu de souci avec.
C'est de la bonne ram également et je ne suis pas sur qu'elle soit chère.
Enfin des spécialistes répondront mieux que moi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Août 2006)

C'est moins cher chez  Macway


----------



## ibiza78 (4 Août 2006)

salut a tous.bon ba sa y est j'ai dessidé a switché avec la bnp pour un macbook avc 2 gigas de ram,jespere que sa tournera fort se petit portable,VIVEMENT LUNDI,c'est rapide a vec 02i.donc voila merci a tous ceux qui mon conseiller.bonne soiree


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Août 2006)

Oui enfin la Poste a des probl&#232;mes en ce moment


----------



## ibiza78 (4 Août 2006)

c est pas la poste la c un livreur.jai pris le truc 48h.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Août 2006)

On voudra des photos


----------



## ibiza78 (4 Août 2006)

pas de probleme pour les photos.


----------



## naglagla (5 Août 2006)

ibiza78 a dit:
			
		

> c est pas la poste la c un livreur.jai pris le truc 48h.




heu moi aussi j'avais pris le "truc 48 heures" et c'est aussi la poste qui te le livre !! voila donc (je dis "donc" car c'est presque mathématique avec laposte) dans mon cas le macbook est arrivé en une semaine...

mais je suis un cas isolé... ou presque ! alors on croise les doigts pour toi !


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Août 2006)

Enfin comme son pseudo l'indique le monsieur est en IDF donc ca sera " peut etre " moins long pour lui


----------



## ibiza78 (6 Août 2006)

je suis a versailles.le livreur ma appelé vendredi pour me dire qu il me livrais a 12h lundi.voila croisons les doigts alors.


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

Ca ira vite


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Août 2006)

J'ai vu que en commandant via l'offre bnp, il fallait le rib mais de plus il faut le code banque et le code guichet ainsi que le numéro de compte, j'espère que tout ces informations sont accessibles sur le rib de la bnp, ou faut il retourner en agence pour en avoir certaines ?


----------



## Toc Toc (7 Août 2006)

Bonsoir ,

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourait me donner un moyen de contacter O2i (tél,mail,...) pour que je puisse savoir si le faite d'installer 2Go de RAM par leur soin ralentit la commande ou pas en livraison express.

Merci  !


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu que en commandant via l'offre bnp, il fallait le rib mais de plus il faut le code banque et le code guichet ainsi que le numéro de compte, j'espère que tout ces informations sont accessibles sur le rib de la bnp, ou faut il retourner en agence pour en avoir certaines ?


 
Tout est sur le rib


----------



## Linoups (7 Août 2006)

Salut à tous,
je suis tout nouveau switcher et j'ai moi aussi commandé mon MacBook à la BNP.
J'en suis ravi aussi bien du portable que de la prestation de O2I qui a été rapide et efficace. (Je suis un couche tard et je leur ai envoyé des mails au beau milieu de la nuit et à ma grande surprise ils y répondaient à des heures encore plus tardive ... ou matinale)

Pour info voici les bons plans dont j'ai profité qui peuvent vous servir:
- Offre BNP sans problème alors que j'ai plus de 25 ans.

- Ouverture de compte avec une carte bleu Visa gratos pendant 6 mois (d'ici là on verra si je la garde). Pour cela je me suis fait parrainer par un collègue qui étais déjà client.

- grâce au parrainage j'ai aussi un bon de réduction chez Alapage et un pour un labo photo en ligne.

- et pour finir j'ai acheté 2 fois 1Go de RAM KingMAx chez CDiscount à un trés bon prix (j'ai trouvé moins cher mais je n'avais pas confiance dans le site GrosBill). Je confirme donc que cette mémoire est parfaitement compatible.



Les liens:
http://www.bnpparibas.net/banque/po...el_Offre_Parrainage_permanente_20060505153439
http://www.cdiscount.com/mag/fich_p...00000J1YD&navid=107160306&trilist=0&numpage=1
NB: Le lien CDiscount c'est pour 512Mo car il n'y a déjà plus celle de 1Go


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2006)

Moi, j'aurais plus confiance en GrosBill qu'en cDiscount pour l'informatique 

Sinon, bravo pour ton achat.


----------



## Linoups (7 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aurais plus confiance en GrosBill qu'en cDiscount pour l'informatique
> 
> Sinon, bravo pour ton achat.



Salut et merci.
En fait CDiscount est loin d'être parfait mais j'ai déjà commandé un grand nombre de fois alors que GrosBill jamais. J'avais donc cherché des evaluations sur le net et comme elles n'étaient pas bonnes j'ai préféré le premier site. Mais pour une marque garantie à vie c'est clair que ça fait pas cher du tout même comparé à Macway quand ils font une vente flash.

En fait l'info que je veux surtout faire passer, c'est que les barrettes Venus (c'est leur petit nom) focntionnent sans problème. 
(Sur le site KingMax elles sont validées pour le MacBook Pro et l'iMac intel mais ils ne font pas encore référence au MacBook).


----------



## cyrilo77 (7 Août 2006)

Toc Toc a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir ,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourait me donner un moyen de contacter O2i (tél,mail,...) pour que je puisse savoir si le faite d'installer 2Go de RAM par leur soin ralentit la commande ou pas en livraison express.
> 
> Merci  !


 
voila :

agence-bnpp@o2i.biz


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

Moi j'arrive pas a recevoir des mails d'eux


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

J'ai une bonne nouvelle pour les non-adhérents de la BNP :

En allant sur apple store on peut déjà trouver ce même produit au prix de 1099 

Voici le lien : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?family=MacBook 


Je suis content car j'ai failli ouvrir un compte à la BNP du coup


----------



## cameleone (8 Août 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une bonne nouvelle pour les non-adhérents de la BNP :
> 
> En allant sur apple store on peut déjà trouver ce même produit au prix de 1099
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'info :rateau: . Mais en allant sur le lien que tu cites, et en lisant bien, tu t'apercevras que ce n'est *pas le même produit*... MacBook 1,83 Ghz blanc vs. MacBook 2 Ghz blanc  .


----------



## Toxibuz (8 Août 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une bonne nouvelle pour les non-adhérents de la BNP :
> 
> En allant sur apple store on peut déjà trouver ce même produit au prix de 1099
> 
> ...



Comme l'a dit Cameleone ce n'est pas le même portable, celui proposé à 1050  n'est autre que le modèle présenté à 1299  sur l'Apple Store 


Cours donc vite à ton agence béhènepé la plus proche pour te procurer un RIB :rateau:


----------



## Toxibuz (8 Août 2006)

Linoups a dit:
			
		

> Salut et merci.
> En fait CDiscount est loin d'être parfait mais j'ai déjà commandé un grand nombre de fois alors que GrosBill jamais. J'avais donc cherché des evaluations sur le net et comme elles n'étaient pas bonnes j'ai préféré le premier site. Mais pour une marque garantie à vie c'est clair que ça fait pas cher du tout même comparé à Macway quand ils font une vente flash.
> 
> En fait l'info que je veux surtout faire passer, c'est que les barrettes Venus (c'est leur petit nom) focntionnent sans problème.
> (Sur le site KingMax elles sont validées pour le MacBook Pro et l'iMac intel mais ils ne font pas encore référence au MacBook).



Tcho  

Pour ceux qui désirent commander cette barette ( ou plutot ces barettes :style: ) passer voir sur Rueducommerce elle sont dispo avec un léger délai ( 4 à 10 jours ) et cela au tarif de 93  soit tout de même 10  moins cher que sur Macway pour des barettes garantie à vie en plus  

Faites flamber les CB :love:


----------



## cyrilo77 (8 Août 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Tcho
> 
> Pour ceux qui désirent commander cette barette ( ou plutot ces barettes :style: ) passer voir sur Rueducommerce elle sont dispo avec un léger délai ( 4 à 10 jours ) et cela au tarif de 93  soit tout de même 10  moins cher que sur Macway pour des barettes garantie à vie en plus
> 
> Faites flamber les CB :love:


 
On parle bien de celle là ?

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinateurs-Peripheriques/Memoires/Memoires-Portables/KINGMAX/378615-Memoire-portable-SO-DIMM-DDR2-1-Go-PC5300-VENUS-667MHz.htm


----------



## cyrilo77 (8 Août 2006)

Attention : avec les frais de port, sur rue du commerce, le RAM est à 97.96 euros

Je suis passé chez MacWay la semaine dernière, je bosse à coté à Opéra, et le vendeur m'a dit que la RAM allait baisser en Septembre, peut être une opé spéciale u je ne sais quoi
A prendre avec des pincettes cette info, 
voila


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

Quelqu'un peut me renseigner . Avec le macbook blanc avec 10 Go de MP3 Itunes s'ouvre en combien de temps instantan&#233;ement ?


----------



## naglagla (8 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me renseigner . Avec le macbook blanc avec 10 Go de MP3 Itunes s'ouvre en combien de temps instantanéement ?



désolé je ne peux pas vraiment répondre a ta question mais ce qui est sur c'est que iPhoto s'ouvre presque instantanément ( 600 photos environ) ce qui était loin d'etre le cas sur mon emac G4.

Au fait, MA COQUE NE JAUNIT PAS ! ! !  enfin pas pour l'instant... mais je pense que j'aurai vu la chose apparaitre aprés une semaine d'utilisation ! bon en revanche ce sont mes cuisses, surtout la gauche en fait, qui vont jaunir, ou plutot rougir parce que le macbook chausse beaucoup ! meme avec un cahier entre "nous", chaud devant !!
bref l'offre BNP c'est de balle ! sautez y dessus !


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me renseigner . Avec le macbook blanc avec 10 Go de MP3 Itunes s'ouvre en combien de temps instantanéement ?


Mon itunes a bien plus de 10Go de fichiers dans le ventre et il s'ouvre toujours à la même vitesse. C'est a dire pas instantanément mais c'est rapide comme au premier jour. Mais bon, j'ai un simple eMac a 1Ghz aussi.


----------



## ibiza78 (9 Août 2006)

salut a tous.j'ai bien recu mon macbook comme convenu lundi a 12h.l'offre bnp est superbe.les plus du mb y en a tellement je sais pas quoi dire!!!les moins: il chauffe beaucoup,le trackpad c est pas super car quand j appuis c mou il n'y a pas de crans et le graveur est un peu lent.et c tout j enverrais des photos des que possible.et puis avec 2 giga de ram ba c rapide quand meme.


----------



## ibiza78 (9 Août 2006)

A et j'oubliais,je conseil fortement au pcman d oublié les pc,car mac c'est taillé dans la masse et non comme pc taillé dans le carton recyclé mdr.un peu dure au debut pour installer desinstaller logiciel mais on si fait vite grace a google.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Et avec l'offre de la BNP on peut faires le macbook custom alors ?
Je peux mettre 2Go de ram et 80 de dd ou pas ????


Et apr&#232;s les 7 jours ont est confi&#233;s au sav apple alors ? donc plus d'&#233;change ni de remboursement apr&#232;s 7 jours ???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Bah moi, j'ai eu un probleme avec mon MacBook, et pour que ca soit plus rapide, je suis allé chez eux ce matin (Gennevillier), afin de faire un echange j'ai mon nouveau MacBook.
j'avais un probleme de MooBook, decollement, SD qui rayait/coincait, et KP (mais ca, ca a ete resolu avant qu'il soit rendu


----------



## Linoups (9 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et avec l'offre de la BNP on peut faires le macbook custom alors ?
> Je peux mettre 2Go de ram et 80 de dd ou pas ????



On peut personaliser un tout petit peu (au début on ne pouvez pas du tout). A savoir que la mémoire peut être étendue à 1Go256 ou 2Go. Mais il n'y a pas d'info sur la marque et on ce sais pas s'il garde les anciennes barettes. On peut aussi prendre l'Apple care mais on peut le trouver moins cher ailleur.




			
				Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et après les 7 jours ont est confiés au sav apple alors ? donc plus d'échange ni de remboursement après 7 jours ???



Non. Là c'est la loi sur la vente en ligne, et pas plus, qui s'applique, à savoir 7 jours pour se rétracter.


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2006)

Linoups a dit:
			
		

> Non. L&#224; c'est la loi sur la vente en ligne, et pas plus, qui s'applique, &#224; savoir 7 jours pour se r&#233;tracter.



Apple ne pratique pas 14 jours de retour sans conditions  
Autrement, config de la ram&#8230;, c'est la seule modif que l'on peut faire a l'achat&#8230; (apres, y'a tout plein de 'bundled' qui sont possible :rateau: 

Je n'ai pas le courage d'ouvrir mon MB pour donner la marque de la ram&#8230;, par contre, aucun probleme sur la RAM (que ca soit la premiere machine, ou celle qu'ils m'ont chang&#233;e ce matin :love:  
Bref, tout content. Grace a l'aide d'un super membre de se forum    , tout est rentr&#233; dans l'ordre pour transferer mes infos de l'un a l'autre 

Edit: on ne garde pas la memoire, simplement que tu payes 2Go comme si ta machine etait vide a l'achat.
Apple Care moins cher ailleur? c'est pas un tarif unique?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Et un disque dur de 80 non ?????


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2006)

Et pour ma question svp ?


----------



## Linoups (9 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Apple ne pratique pas 14 jours de retour sans conditions



Apple si, mais en passant par leur boutique en ligne à eux: l'Apple Store.



			
				Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et un disque dur de 80 non ?????



Bah non, pas de disque en option. (Je l'aurai pris cette option là, dommage).


----------



## Linoups (9 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ma question svp ?



Je n'ai pas 10Go de musique (loin de là), mais ça va trés vite. Plus que iPhoto et mes 700Mo de photos (pour le moment). Mais là, il y a de la prévisualisation donc c'est logique.
En même temps 10Go je ne suis pas sûr de me rendre compte de ce que ça représente.


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2006)

Car je vois Itunes sans musique s'ouvre instantan&#233;ement ...


----------



## cyrilo77 (9 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Car je vois Itunes sans musique s'ouvre instantanéement ...



Je viens de faire le test avec 9,56 Go et ça s'ouvre en 5 secondes (en comptant de tête....)
Par contre, j'ai pas de RAM supplémentaire, mais je compte acheter du 1Go en Septembre

Donc c'est relativement rapide

A l'inverse j'ai également bcp de photo et ça rame plus à l'ouverture


----------



## cyrilo77 (9 Août 2006)

Linoups a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas 10Go de musique (loin de là), mais ça va trés vite. Plus que iPhoto et mes 700Mo de photos (pour le moment). Mais là, il y a de la prévisualisation donc c'est logique.
> En même temps 10Go je ne suis pas sûr de me rendre compte de ce que ça représente.



en gros 2000 morceaux


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

BON entre les gens qui me disent qu'on peut et d'autre qu'on ne peut pas !!!!!!

Peut on modifier le disque dur lorsque l'on achète par la bnp ?


----------



## neomac27 (9 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> BON entre les gens qui me disent qu'on peut et d'autre qu'on ne peut pas !!!!!!
> 
> Peut on modifier le disque dur lorsque l'on achète par la bnp ?


non pas moyen de prendre une option sur le disk c'est 60gigas et c'est tout. autant dire qu'il faut encore un peu de sious pour un disk externe...


----------



## Linoups (9 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> BON entre les gens qui me disent qu'on peut et d'autre qu'on ne peut pas !!!!!!
> 
> Peut on modifier le disque dur lorsque l'on achète par la bnp ?





			
				Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> BON entre les gens qui me disent qu'on peut et d'autre qu'on ne peut pas !!!!!!
> 
> Peut on modifier le disque dur lorsque l'on achète par la bnp ?



Si tu vas sur le site ( http://www.o2i-bnpp.com/give_me_ordi.php?cmd=2) où l'on passe commande tu verras de tes propres yeux qu'il n'y a pas de disque dur en option. Désolé. 

Maintenant il est tout à fait possible d'en changer par soi même sans grande difficulté comme le montre la procédure fournie par Apple à cette adresse:
http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/MacBook_13inch_HardDrive_DIY.pdf

Mais à voir s'il est plus judicieux d'avoir un disque externe ou de changer le disque interne. La première solution est carrément moins coûteuse mais est aussi bien moins pratique quand son ordinateur est un portable.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Moi qui voulait 80 Go  integré


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

Je me renseignerai :love:


----------



## GzK^ (10 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous

1) L'offre est valable jusqu'à quand ?
2) J'ai ma rentrée étudiante le 11/09... l'apple expo est prévue du 12 au 16... Y'a t'il une quelconque chance que lors de cette AE, le macbook soit révisé ? (je pense pas, mais bon ca me ferait chier d'acheter un truc qui est déjà révisé le lendemain de mon achat...)

merci !


----------



## romain31000 (10 Août 2006)

GzK^ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> 1) L'offre est valable jusqu'à quand ?
> 2) J'ai ma rentrée étudiante le 11/09... l'apple expo est prévue du 12 au 16... Y'a t'il une quelconque chance que lors de cette AE, le macbook soit révisé ? (je pense pas, mais bon ca me ferait chier d'acheter un truc qui est déjà révisé le lendemain de mon achat...)
> ...


 
l'ofre bnp est valaple jusqu'au 31 août si mes souvenirs sont bons!
pour moi les mb ne seront pas révisés avant les fêtes de fin d'année...enfin ce n'est que mon humble avis


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

bonjour, 


je suis actuellement un étudiant qui  navigue sur XP ( hack )  et ubuntu 
je suis interessé par le mac book  car j'en  ai  marre de windows. 
le mac book  m'interresse meme si  il  n'est pas exempt de défaults :

IL chauffe ( donc la batterie ne vivra pas lgtps) , 
le circuit vidéo  est integré est une grosse merde,
512 Mo  de ram  c'est des cacahuettes
PAs de suite logiciel  offerte ( obliger d'acheter keynote ou Office pIRE ! )
taille ( par rapport au  Dell XPS 13 pouce )
apple = Itunes = I pod  = caca .... ( lent, chere, cookie maniac, proprietaire, mauvais qualité sonore )
2 usb
Salissant

Mais bon  l'avantage c'est Tiger qui  est qd meme sympa et bootcamp qui  peut etre utile
et surtout le prix qui  est abordable meme si  vu  tout les probleme que vous avez les enfant je pense qu'il  faudrais prendre l'apple CARE a 219  euros avant meme de penser a de la ram 

avec 2 GO  de ram  et l'apple CARE on  arrive a  environ 1500 euro 
soit le prix d'un  asus 15.4 avec un  T2500 et 2 go  de ram  et un GPU ati X1600 .....garantie 2 ans internationnal.

Donc j'esite.......... surtout qu'il  semblerai  que microsoft offre le passage à  vista pour les PC acheter en  octobre.
l'offre MIPE est réevaluer le 11 octobre et peut aussi  semblé interessant.


J'hesite,  j'hesite....... 
Si l'offre est valable jusqu'en  octobre sa me fera du  tps pour patienter. 
j'm  pas me precipiter et apres me retrouver avec un Mac book  jaunit..... ahahah c'est drole sa qd meme ! vraiment ! 
Dommage il est beau  c PC,  un  peu  gros et salissant mais beau .....


----------



## smartvibe (10 Août 2006)

mauvais qualité sonore 




  

T'es  étudiant-Ingé Son pour dire ça ???
Je pense que tout réside dans la qualité de tes fichiers Mp3 (je suis certain que t'as que des Mp3 64Kb/s...  )
Tape dans du Wave ou du 320Kb/s , avec un bon seinheser Hd 25 et on verra la quality sonore de ton ipod...

Peace


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> IL chauffe ( donc la batterie ne vivra pas lgtps) ,
> le circuit vidéo  est integré est une grosse merde,
> 512 Mo  de ram  c'est des cacahuettes
> PAs de suite logiciel  offerte ( obliger d'acheter keynote ou Office pIRE ! )
> ...



Mouah ah tu n'as pas vu de MacBook, ou alors, tu frequentes trop de forums  (mais si tu es sur MacG, reste 
Alors, le circuit video, il est tres bien, il suffit juste d'avoir de la Ram pour pouvoir avec de la memoire Graphique, perso, sur un MacBook avec 2Go de Ram, je lit les videos Apple de 1080p, en plein ecran, sans ralentissement , et je joue a Halo (qui passe par Rosetta) sans ralentissement (ou tres peu, mais c'est bluffant sachant qu'il est emulé de bout en bout !!)
Il chauffe: faux, pas plus qu'un Dell, ou un autre!, c'est le CoreDuo qui chauffe, pas le MacBook, de plus, MacOs gere mieu les ressources sur Batterie en WiFi, son, luminosité a plus de la moitié (je fais 3h sur mon MacBook, avec un PC, tu fais meme pas la moitié!)
Ok, pour les 512 de Ram, c'est cheap, mais c'est pas une machine pro!, c'est pour rester abordable.
Pas de suite logicielle, non, juste iLife, mais c'est tellement infime 
Pour la taille, il est deux fois moins epais qu'un PC normal 
C'est sur, le MP3, c'est tellement proprietaire, que ca traine partout sur le net . L'iPod, c'est pas le MacBook, donc, tu n'es pas obligé de l'acheter (ni meme de l'avoir pour utiliser iTunes)
Caca  No Comment 
Deux USB, ok, mais c'est un portable, pas un MacPro, et puis, tu as un FW 

Autrement, BootCamp qui est interessant? c'est revenir a ce que tu as, virus, spyware, etc
Je pense que tu as des arguments a revoir


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

GzK^ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> 1) L'offre est valable jusqu'à quand ?
> 2) J'ai ma rentrée étudiante le 11/09... l'apple expo est prévue du 12 au 16... Y'a t'il une quelconque chance que lors de cette AE, le macbook soit révisé ? (je pense pas, mais bon ca me ferait chier d'acheter un truc qui est déjà révisé le lendemain de mon achat...)
> ...




Dixit la demoiselle de chez o2i . La BNP va jusqu'au 31 août mais eux ils prolongent jusqu'au 31 octobre


----------



## GzK^ (10 Août 2006)

merci de vos r&#233;ponses super rapides  bon ben alors je peux fierement annoncer............ TADADA

SWITCH DANS MOINS D'UN MOIS


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

Pourquoi pas a pr&#233;sent ?


----------



## neomac27 (10 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un sait-il s'il est possible d'obtenir un devis de la part d'O2I pour l'offre BNP ?


----------



## GzK^ (10 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas a présent ?



Parce que je finis d'abord de bosser pour avoir les sous


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

GzK^ a dit:
			
		

> Parce que je finis d'abord de bosser pour avoir les sous




Tu finis quand ?


----------



## GzK^ (10 Août 2006)

Je finis jeudi prochain mais je pars de suite en vacances et je rentre seulement vers le 26-27 . Moi aussi je suis impatient !


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

GzK^ a dit:
			
		

> *Je finis jeudi prochain *mais je pars de suite en vacances et je rentre seulement vers le 26-27 . Moi aussi je suis impatient !




La chance  moi pas avant vendredi 25


----------



## GzK^ (10 Août 2006)

en plus je suis "grassement" pay&#233;... homme &#224; tout faire : menuisier/peintre/jardinier/informaticien (PC)/femme de m&#233;nage/assistant dentaire/etc...
15&#8364; brut de l'heure 
edit : je bosse dans un cabinet dentaire bien sur


----------



## Navilys (11 Août 2006)

Ça y est j'ai commandé le mien . Plus qu'a patienter quelque jours,  ça va être dur... :rateau:
Le pire c'est qu'il y déjà la RAM supplèmentaire et sa housse qui l'attende


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

bon, 

je pense qu'il  y a un  petit malentendu,  ou  un  probleme certain  d'oreille en  tout cas.

Premierement je clot le débat Ipod, il  y en  a eu  tellement, 
L'ipod n'a pas une qualité sonore au top  et apple et plus connue pour son design et son  ergonomie que pour la qualité sonore de son  baladeur. 
j'encode en  FLac, et en  320  avec LAME et j'ai  des shure E2C,  un  sporta pro,  des EX 71 et un  HDD 595,  je te remerci  donc pour le 64  
L'ipod ne fonctionne qu'avec Itunes a mois d'y foutre ROckbox qui est vraiment une bonne alternative o  firmware apple,  mais bon il  faut se lancer.
ENsuite, tout est proprietairre chez apple et le moindre cable coute la peau  du  cul  
( qui  me parle de belkin ? il  y a tout de même une licence ) 
L'ipod d'origine est bridé par itunes et par les accessoires obligatoire : house et/ou protege écran proprietaire et hors de prix sans parler des format de lecture Ipod et des DRM 

Parenthéses fermées, passons à  l'ibook que j'ai  tester hier soir. 
Il est jolie,  tres jolie et bien  finit mais assez gros comparé à  un  13 pouces concurrent.
Je pense que beaucoup  de personne ici  n'ont jamais vu  les dernier vaio serie Z ou  encore les XPS dell. c'est sure que comparé à  un serie  9800 écran 20 pouce il est plus petit.
L'autonomie d'un  dell  ultra portable est de 6 heure avec 2 batterie ( et oui il  y a un  slot de libre si  on  vire le lecteur/graveur )  on  arrive a  12 à 14 heure d'autonomie.
La majorité des 15.4 pouces font entre 3 et 4 heures  d'autonomie.

Même l'HP centrino 740 de ma copine avec une x700 et 1GO  de ram fait  3 h00   avec
 wi fi   allumé et c'est qu'une batterie 6 cellules 

Il chauffe pas mal  et beaucoup  de personne critique la mauvaise gestion  de la chaleur par APPLe des core Duo,  le systeme de refroidissement pose beaucoup  de problemes ( la jaunisse ? ) 
Enfin, la majorité des pC vendu  possede 1 go  de ram et 80 GO  minimum  ( c 100 Go  la norme ) 

Concernant la connectic, la majorité des laptop PC possede 4 port USB2.0 et un  firewire. ( d'ailleur abandonné pour l'ipod ) 
Enfin  ne se contenter que de  512 Mo  de ram et d'un  HDD 60 Go  avec GPU  integré en  disant " c'est pas une machine pro "   c'est un  peu fermé les yeux sur la concurrence.
Dire qu'on  peut jouer avec une 950 c'est aussi  se mentir.
jouer a commande and conquer oui,  mais à  FEAR ou  a n'importe quel jeux sortie cette année ou  pour l'année à  venir c'est vraiment mentir ! 
Impossible de jouer en 800*600 
de plus le GMA ne gere pas l'ensemble des fonctions graphique ( shader.... ) et j'en passe.
mettre 2 GO en  disant,  sa compense, c'est aussi  une grosse betise.
ce n'est pas le manque de mémoire qui  pose probleme mais le chip  lui  même.

Mais je ne cherche pas un  laptop  pour jouer.

Bootcamp  permet d'installer des produit windows nécessaire à  ma vie professionnelle mais aussi  des logiciels qui  ne sont pas émulé ou existant sur MAC. 
Mais je ne surferai  pas avec windows.
seulement avec OSX

Remarque : je suis étudiant en  finance, mais mon  frére est ingé son 
un  laptop  de pro c'est koi ? c'est ca : 
1] Aurora mALX 

Processor: AMD Turion 64 Mobile ML44 2.4GHz 800MHz FSB 1MB L2 Cache 
Operating System (Office software not included): Genuine Microsoft® Windows® XP Media Center Edition 2005 with Service Pack 2 
Display: 19" WideSXGA+ 1680 x 1050 LCD Display with Built-in 1.3 Mega Pixel Camera 
Motherboard: nVIDIA nForce 4 SLI 
Memory: 2GB Dual Channel DDR SO-DIMM at 400MHz - 2 x 1024MB 
Hard Drive: Extreme Performance (RAID 0) - 240GB (2 x 120GB) Serial ATA 1.5Gb/s 5,400 RPM w/ 8MB Cache 
Primary CD ROM/DVD ROM: 8X Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 24X CD-RW Combo w/Software 
Video/Graphics Card: Dual 512MB NVidia® GeForce Go 7900 GTX SLI Enabled  1GB of Total Memory! 
Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster® Audigy® 2 ZS PCMCIA 
Wireless Network Card: Internal 802.11b/g WiFi Card 
Communications: Integrated 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet & 56K V.92 Modem 
Mouse: Razer Diamondback Pro Gaming Chameleon Mouse 


ou  ca 

Area-51® m5750 

Processor: Intel® Core Duo Processor T2700 2.33GHz 2MB Cache 667MHz FSB 
Operating System (Office software not included): Genuine Microsoft® Windows® XP Media Center Edition 2005 with Service Pack 2 
Display: Alienware® m5750 17" WideUXGA 1920 x 1200 LCD 
Motherboard: Alienware® Intel® 945PM + ICH7 Chipset 
Memory: 2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SO-DIMM at 667MHz - 2 x 1024MB 
Hard Drive: Extreme Performance (RAID 0) - 200GB (100GB x 2) Serial ATA 1.5Gb/s 7,200 RPM w/ NCQ & 8MB Cache 
Primary CD ROM/DVD ROM: 24x10x24 CD-RW / 8X DVD Combo w/Software MPEG2 Decoder 
Video/Graphics Card: 256MB ATI Mobility Radeon® X1800 
Sound Card: Intel® 7.1 High-Definition Audio 
Wireless Network Card: Internal Intel® PRO Wireless 3945 a/b/g Mini-Card 
Communications: Integrated 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet & 56K V.92 Modem 
Power: Additional Battery - Alienware® m5750 8-cell Lithium-Ion Battery 
Warranty: 3-Year AlienCare Toll-Free 24/7 Phone Support w/ Onsite Service 

désoler pour le long message les mODO  
SOrry sorry


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Août 2006)

Moi je dis que si tous les étudiants du monde avait un macbook,
et bien tout le monde aurait un ordi à 1000

Parce que expliquez moi monsieur le Non Inscrit ce que vous voulez comme machine super puissante avec ces modèles superbôôô parce que vous savez
mon pentium 1 100Mhz 1Go de disque dur et bien il ouvre word
il supporte windows 95 


Alors l'étudiant qui veut acheter un macbook qu'il fonce sauf si c'est un gamer.

Si le macbook ne répond pas à tes besoins désolé mais ne l'achète pas 

Et puis peut etre qu'apple préfère conserver son boulot sur le sav sur la qualité plutot que de s'abaisser à la concurrence donc mettre 1go de ram pour ouvrir word plus vite......un dd de 120Go pour faire du montage video quand on en a pas besoin    



@lé
@++

Pharmacos


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> Remarque : je suis étudiant en  finance



Encore un, on est envahi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

c'etait juste pour montrer le gap  entre les config premium des principaux constructeur et le " on  peut se contenter de peux sa suffit pour ouvrir word " des macfan 
mais ces config c'est des transportable a 5000$ c'est pas pareil 

pour  1000 euro  c'est une belle confi c'est vrai, même si le GPU  est une merde,  meme pas vista ready 
pourra t'il  faire tourner leopard correctement ? avec tt les effets ? glups ? 
sachant que les core duo  ne sont pas 64 bits ....... hummmmmm 
si on  se contente de peux 1000 euro le mac est bien 
si  on  veut une garantie et 2GO et tous on monte a  1500 euros soit le prix d'un  bon 15.4 ASUS.
C'est de la mauvaise langue de dire que 512 MO  sa suffit et qu'une GMA sa suffit pour lire de la vidéo. ( vidéo  sur 13.3 ... gniark ) et impossible d'alimenter un  bon  écran  avec la réso  max du  GMA 

Question pour passer pour un  crétin : bootcamp il  accepter les XP  craké et les offices Craké ?


----------



## cyrilo77 (11 Août 2006)

Sincerement, ce que dit notre ami "le non inscrit" n'est pas totalement erron&#233;.
J'ai l'impression que ce qui gene c'est qu'il vienne du monde Windows

La chaleur : on en est tous conscients
La batterie : quand je prends le train pour 3h de voyage, je suis oblig&#233; de couper le wifi, et changer pas mal de param&#233;tres pour mater un DVD de moins de 3h, et c'est limite limite
Le game : c'est impossible sur cette Machine
Le prix des accessoires : c'est horriblement cher
La config d'origine : elle est light

Maintenant, c'est pas parce qu'on dit &#231;a qu'on dit que c'est de la MERDE : on est conscients des points n&#233;gatifs mais si on est sous Mac c'est qu'on trouve que les avantages sont largements sup&#233;rieurs.
Faut pas se fermer les yeux et faire croire que le M.B c'est le paradis et qu'il r&#233;pond aux besoins de tous.
Personellement j'en suis &#224; ma 3&#232;me machine, car les 2 autres avaient de petits soucis.

Mais je le trouve nickel, et compte tenu de mes besoins, il me suffit largement (avec un peu de m&#233;moire en plus) et je ne reviendrais plus sous windows pour rien au monde.
En plus cot&#233; est&#233;thique je trouve qu'ils sont superbes, j'ai pas l'impression de me balader avec mon laptop du bureau, c'est autre chose.


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2006)

Pour le jeu, &#231;a me semble logique, c'est pas pr&#233;vu pour &#231;a. Quand aux accessoires cher. AH? Lesquels, tu as un exemple?


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2006)

Alors, perso, pour ce qui est de regarder un film, j'ai encore eu le bonheur de vivre ca ce matin, je tiens 3h15 (voir un peu plus) en film (DivX, ok), enfin bon.
Quand tu es dans le train, ca ne sert a rien le WiFi (sauf Bonjour (pour jouer ), ou etre dans un TGV qui essaye le WiFi a grande vitesse  
Apres, le MacBook, c'est une machine a 1100, c'est pas une machine pro, par vocation, donc, pas la peine d'avoir du SLI , et puis, qui a besoin d'un SLI? une seule carte surffit pour tout les jeux  (essayé aussi :rose: )
Bref, pour ce qui est du 64bits, pas la peine d'en faire tout un plat, miam , car meme Win64 bah, c'est pas vraiment tip top :rateau:  
Donc, oui, pas 64bits, mais largement suffisant!
Autrment, design epuré sur les AlienWare? haha :sleep:  :mouais: , car c'est quand meme assez epais. C'est pas une machine pro, c'est surtout une machine de gamer. Hors le mac, c'est plus une machine de creatif (meme si on y joue, il y a plus de pro qui bosse, que de pro qui jouent)
Pour ce qui est du Vista Ready ouais, bah, y'en a pas des masses, et de toute facon, Vista, pour avoir essayé la beta, c'est moche au possible! Je suis sous 2k sur le PC (et MacOS pour le mac :love: ), et 2k, pour l'instant, c'est ce qui est le plus stable (car pas dvp par MSFT)
Bref, entre jouer, et avoir une bonne machine,  y'a une difference, un truc a ne pas melanger


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

j'ai fait expres de faire dans la démesure.

Dire que le SLI  n'apporte rien  au  jeux c'est faux.
mais bon  apre son  va pas commencer a reconter les pixel shader et otre pipeline  

le mac book  c tres mignon  pour tapper ces cours, mais bon  l'autonomie est quand meme juste pour un  ultra portable,  super super juste ! 
c'est vrai  qu'a ce prix là  je vais peut etre me laisser tenter malgré ces default et surtout le niveau  de mes finances actuels.

les nouvelles MIPE sont sortie, ils semblerai  qu'il y ait 1 ou  2 PC plus interessant,  mais bon Office XP  j'men  fou  je l'ai  en  craké
reste que si  on  peut pas mettre WIN XP SP1 en  craké avec Bootcamp 
sa m'embete un  peu  car mon  lecteur ne fonctionne pas sur mac..... 
arf
2k est un  bon  OS mais XP  est sympa, certes moins stable mais plus ouvert. ( trop  peut etre )

mais pour le surf et taper des documents voir faire un  tetris pourkoi  pas
apres il  faut que j'achete OFFICE pour avoir excel  car jbosse en  VBA et puis ke je prene le logiciel  de présentation mac là qui  est pas mal  du  tt.
.............

c'est compliqué de switcher, c'est dure aussi  quand on  a pas trop  d'argent..... 
microsoft me tiens par les "*******s" j'ai  l'impression. kubunu ma presque sauvé,  OSX va til  me tiré d'affaire ? 
120 euro  pour Office Etudiant mac, sa fait mal  quand meme ! 

jm pas apple et son  image mais à  ce prix là je pense qu'il  mon  eu  les salops !
arg


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

les AlienWare? haha :sleep:  :mouais: , car c'est quand meme assez epais. C'est pas une machine pro, c'est surtout une machine de gamer. Hors le mac, c'est plus une machine de creatif (meme si on y joue, il y a plus de pro qui bosse, que de pro qui jouent)

Hum la création  avec un  mac book GMA 950 , photoshop en  ai  encore mord de rire  là ! 
La DAO et autre PAO  en  peut plus aussi ! 
mon  pote a coté est mort de rire  aussi !  
mais d'accord le mac book  va afficher mes images numérique
je pourrais pas les retouché
et sur un  13.3 tte facon........

jcritique mais je vais le prendre ce book .....
merde j'vais avoir un  mac .


( dsl de pourrir ce forum  avec mes etat d'ame,  c'est une crise passagere, sa ira mieux quand j'aurais acheter mon  laptop )


----------



## Eul Mulot (11 Août 2006)

Salut non Inscrit, juste pour dire qu'apparament selon tes configs pro du dessus, ( en effet de très grosses configs), avoir un CV qui gere 1 go te sers courament ? 1 go de ram dont 512 partagé, je vois très mal quel jeu ou appli peut en profiter ( à moins d'un applis vraiment hors norme), après c'est vraiment pour dire " c'est moi qui est la plus grosse"

Quand à l'offre bnp, c'est super interessant pour une utilisation web, mail, podacasts, traitement de texte, mediacenter ... ce que recherchent les gens possedant un macbook !


----------



## saturnin (11 Août 2006)

Bah toutes manières ya meme pas à discuter, la config est ce qu'elle est avec ses avantages et ses inconvénients.
Soit on juge que par rapport à nos besoins le macbook pourra nous apporter plus que ce qui se fait ailleurs pour le prix et on le prend (en considérant ce qu'on a niveau matériel et logiciel avec), soit ce n'est pas le cas et on se tourne vers une autre machine.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Août 2006)

Clair net et précis je dis BRAVO


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2006)

Maintenant que tu vas avoir un Mac, inscrit toi  (a moins que tu ne le soit deja, et que tu fasses ca pour tous nous faire flipper de la 'mauvaise' config MacBook
Dans ce cas, qui est derriere :mouais:


----------



## cyrilo77 (11 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Pour le jeu, ça me semble logique, c'est pas prévu pour ça. Quand aux accessoires cher. AH? Lesquels, tu as un exemple?


Ouais : cable deouble firewire (pour les transferts Mac => Mac) 14 euros le 50 cm
Et crois moi 50 cm c'est RIEN !
d'autres exemples....?


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2006)

Un c&#226;ble Firewire &#231;a marche sur mac ET sur PC, donc c'est aussi cher pour un PC non? 
Et puis 5 M&#232;tre de C&#226;ble Firewire &#231;a ne co&#251;te que 7,90&#8364; chez topachat, je ne sais pas ou tu ach&#232;te tes c&#226;bles, mais tu devrais changer de boutique


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Août 2006)

C le troll du vendredi ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (11 Août 2006)

5 Metres 7.9 , un peu plus surement en comptant les fiches, mais de là à payer 14  pour un demi mètre, Heuuuu !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

bon  et bine je vais attendre le dernier jour de l'offre pour le prendre sachant que les nouvelles config laptop arrive dans tte les bonne cremerie la derniere semaine d'aout 
donc pas de prob 


je pourrais comparé
maintenant je dois chercher des logiciel  apple pour pas chere


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Août 2006)

Je comprend pas l'int&#234;ret de vouloir une grosse machine pour 1000 &#8364; avec une carte graphique de la mort qui tue ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

hum je pense que ce n'est pas discutable
le macbook  se fait eclater par les mac book  pro ou  meme les ancien power book avec radeon 
seule le ibook  avec un  9550 se fait battre par le macbook

le GMA à  250 mhz c'est le minimum pour toute activité, 
photo ? 
les afficher oui 
les modifier nop 

le jeu ? 
on  en parle meme pas,  jvoudrais bien  jouer à  star commander un jour koi..... sachant que si je prend le mac book  je mettrai  mon  17pouce derriere ( merki  apple pour le mini dvi vga à  24 euro ) 

la video ? 
le divx sa passe, le dvd aussi 
mais de la à faire joujou  avec des videos faitàlamaison 

le probleme c'est que meme avec un  circuit dédié sa me gene un  peu  que l'autonomie ne soit que de 6h annoncé mais de 3  ou  4 h reél pour un  13,3.
keski bouffe de l'energie comme sa ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Août 2006)

C'est quoi ce troll pourri ?


----------



## saturnin (13 Août 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> hum je pense que ce n'est pas discutable
> le macbook  se fait eclater par les mac book  pro ou  meme les ancien power book avec radeon
> seule le ibook  avec un  9550 se fait battre par le macbook
> 
> ...



N'achète pas le macbook, puisqu'à priori tu cherches tous les petits défauts.
Je vois pas l'intêret de mettre 1000 euros dans une machine qui te convient pas semble t'il.
Je vois pas quoi te dire d'autre.


----------



## shango (13 Août 2006)

Non inscrit je pense que tu risques d'etre bien etonné de voir la vitesse de photoshop avec 2gigas de ram. C'est bien de partir avec autant d'a priori négatifs, le macbook sera une bonne surprise.


----------



## iSnOoPy (14 Août 2006)

lol non inscrit ^^

Pour ma part j'ai commander mon macbook ds le cadre de l'offre BNP. Commander le 19 Juillet, reçu le 21. Temps de livraison convenable . Utilisation tranquille pdt un mois... web/photos/music. Puis 1 mois de stage en entreprise à jongler entre OSx et XP via paralells/VirtueDesktop et vraiment sa marche super bien. Seul condition, j'ai ajouté 1go DDR a 109. Sinon aucun pixel mort et autonomie 3h30 voir 4h en forcant bien. Par contre kkchose fait un bruit de mort, kom un vieux disque dur qui tente de se lancer, vous voyez un peu le genre de sifflement kan il se lance, enfin sa ressemble meme plus a un frottement finalement, le bruit est faible mais bien présent pendant 2 a 3s en boucle lorsque l'ordi n'est pas en charge, j'ai l'impression que sa viens d'un ventillo ou peu être du HD. Trés étrange.... je m'y suis habitué finalement, et vu les performances de la machine je vois pas de motif suffisant pr un allé/retour ches apple


----------



## ederntal (15 Août 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> le GMA à  250 mhz c'est le minimum pour toute activité,
> photo ?
> les afficher oui
> les modifier nop




Toi tu sors...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Quelqu'un  a pris l'apple Care ou  pas ? 

sa m'a l'air chere quand meme parce que 319 euro  pour 3 ans c'est assez gros quand même ! 

La garantie apple est elle international ? 
apres avoir vu  les conditions plus ou  moins comparable à  celle des concurrents, quand est il de la tolérance du  SAV ? 

parce que sa m'embete de payer 319  euros pour une garantie 3 ans mais qui  me remplacera pas mon écran  ou mon  portable si  il  chauffe un peu  trop ou  qu'il  commence à  faiblir ( écran, ventilation, disk dure ........) 


Autre question  pour les possesseurs d'un  mac book  blanc ou d'un  ancien  laptop  mac blanc ,  est il  tres salissant ? des traces ? dois toujours avoir des lingettes sur moi  et dire a mes pote :
"ta les mains propres ? "


Merci  de votre aide et de votre expérience 

( PS :  malgré les critiques je vais peut etre switcher, j'ai  peur de mettre linux sur un  laptop, donc mac + un  xp  propre n'ayant pas acces à  internet.. prq pas. )


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Pas besoin d'internet pour faire planter XP............   
C'est une petite excuse de dire que l'on ne connecte pas son windaube xp à internet pour éviter qu'il plante     

Sinon ca se lave très bien le blanc


----------



## saturnin (16 Août 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un  a pris l'apple Care ou  pas ?
> 
> sa m'a l'air chere quand meme parce que 319 euro  pour 3 ans c'est assez gros quand même !
> 
> ...



 
T'as pas trouvé mieux ailleurs finalement?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Hum  sa vaut pas plus de le cout de prendre la MIPE 2006 avec le mac book  a 1.83 GHz + file maker + office + apple care a 1409 euro ?  huhuhuh ? 

L'apple care sa vaut vraiment le coup .... ????


j'hesite,  je tergiverse
je switche
je le trouve jolie 
mon besoin sera til  comblé ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

SA yest g passé ma commande du mac book a l'instant (avec l'offre bnp)après avoir murement reflechi pdt 3 semaines en allant voir ts les forums , avis , ....sur ce produit...Conclusion : il fait quasiment l'unanimité et propose le meilleur rapport qualité /prix du moment. Je vous laisse je dois aller a l'enterrement de la gamme pc qui m'a tjrs suivi juskici mais qui la ne peut faire le poids lol.


----------



## cyrilo77 (16 Août 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> Autre question pour les possesseurs d'un mac book blanc ou d'un ancien laptop mac blanc , est il tres salissant ? des traces ? dois toujours avoir des lingettes sur moi et dire a mes pote :
> "ta les mains propres ? "


 
Salut,
j'ai un MB blanc et un Ibook Blanc, et je n'ai jamais eu aucune trace dessus (doigts ou autre)
Donc de ce coté, aucun soucis

L'apple Care, j'aimerais également avoir des avis dessus, car je le trouve cher également.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

il  semblerai  qu'elle soit achetable separement 
pour 259 euros sur internet à  mettre l'avant dernier jour de la fin de garantie 1 ans.
voila........
donc sa fait déja moins que les  319 ........ mais sa reste chere.

Il faut voir la qualité de l'apple care apres.........  ( protection  de l'écran, délais ......)
il  semblerai  que se soit utile vu  le nombre de ******* recencé sur les mac book  dans ce forum ........ mais comme disent les vendeurs de Surcouf . " faut ce mefier des forum " 
et il  a bien  raison .. 

mais comme on  dit sur les forum " faut ce mefier de surcouf " 

hum 
I see


----------



## yret (17 Août 2006)

Dit "non inscrit", tu pourrais peut-être t'inscrire ? c'est beaucoup moins cher que l'Apple Care...puisque c'est gratuit ! :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

et c'est à vie (sauf banissement) et non pas limité à 3 ans   :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

oui  non  mais pas de segregation 

merki  bien 

vous êtes bien  des mac fan  là  a toujours vouloir être proprietaire de tous ! 
et bien non  je suis libre !

c'est surtout que j'ai  tant critiquer apple que si  mes potes me voit sur ce forum  sa va se foutre de ma gueule grave ! 
héhéhé 

mais j'ai  déja commencer a préparer le terrain  du  genre : " JE vais ptetre prendre un  macbook  y a une promo sympa ......" 
" KOI ?  TU  TE FOU  DE MA GUEULE !  ta dit que c'etait pourrie ! "
" non  Apple c'est pourrie mais mac os X c'est bien ,  le marketing apple prend les gens pour des cons, Itunes c'est nul et L'ipod j'en parle pas .......... mais le macbook j'ai  une promo jte dis " 


............. tssssssss mais sa me coute quand meme ! 
aller la semaine pro pit etre que je le log ..... 
je vois que sa insiste.


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Août 2006)

Quand tu seras inscrit aura-t-on le droit à des posts sans trop de fautes ? 

Itunes est terrible et mon ipod aussi ( pas encore de problème depuis que je l'ai acheté quasiment après sa sortie, ce que je ne peux pas dire de feu mon Archos Gmini ^^ )


----------



## gandalfkiller (17 Août 2006)

hum 
je suis inscrit 
et je te mange chat moche 

enfin  bon,  pour l'orthographe on  verra 

pour l'ipod, met rockbox et on verra
pour itunes tres bien  si  tu  en  ai  content, beaucoup  de gens adore.... ca n'en  reste pas un couple maudit qui  interdit plus qu'il  ne permet.

Les archos ne sont pas comparable surtout au  niveau  de la puissance sonore, 
le mini  est une petite crotte ( y a pire mais y a beaucoup mieux )
il n'y a pas grand chose qui  sorte de ce baladeur et se qui  sort n'est pas terrible. 
( où  son  les basses ??? crie encore patrick  juvet )

Et la batterie de ton  mini  sa marche  bien ? 
et la prise casque ? sa roule ? 



En attendant j'aimerai  bien  des petites réponses si  cela ne vous derange pas braves gens sur l'apple care et les retombés et voila  

sinon  d'apres O2i l'operation  dure pit etre jusqu'en octobre 
sachant que les nouveau laptop pc sortent fin  aout.


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Août 2006)

J'avais pas un Archos mini, mais un Gmini, c'est pas encore la même chose, le mien était plutot type pavé ! 

Rockbox, je l'ai installé, et delete aussitot...


----------



## gandalfkiller (17 Août 2006)

tu  as un  ipod de quel  G  ? 

je pensais que tu  avais un  mini désolé je devais sortir d'un  autre post.

le Gmini est un  peu  carré avec un  écran  monocrome assez peu  lisible et avec une autonomie correct pour un  baladeur de premiére génération.

L'ipod, même s'il  partage des élément avec le defunt karma n'en  a pas la même utilisation. 
Le son  de l'ipod est assez mauvais par rapport à certain  standard audio.
mais bon  cela suffit pour beaucoup  de monde. 
moi  j'aime bien mettre du  bon  son  bien  encodé avec des bons  écouteurs dans mes boites à  miel.

Mais Si  tu  es fan  de Itunes alors c'est le compagnon  revé pour t'amuser et porter bien haut ces jolies petits écouteurs blanc qui  respecte 1 /3 du  spectre ! 

Je trouve que Itunes est bien  integré à  Mac os et puis de toute facon  si tu as un  I pod avec un  firmware d'origine tu  es obligé de prendre  itunes donc ........ 

Aprés chacun  fait son  choix. Mais pour les gens pas trop  exigeant ou "audiophile" l'ipod est un  bon  choix, c'est super mode giga hype avec son  petit blouson  de transport pour pas le rayé le bichon et c'est maniable et ergonomique.

Je pense qu'il  faut un  peu recadré le débat donc je vais repartir sur l'apple care ou sur l'offre BNP. 
Meme si  je n'ai  plus grand chose à  ajouter et que je pense prendre l'apple care au  dernier moment en  tarif étudiant.
et que je vais prendre le mac book vers fin  septembre avec l'offre histoire de pas regreter si  les nouveaux  laptop  son bien.

Sinon  vous avez le kit logitech  mac là ? c'est vraiment bien ou  le clavier a 26 euro  APple est mieux ? 

THx les jeunes


----------



## saturnin (17 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> hum
> je suis inscrit
> et je te mange chat moche
> 
> ...



Punaise mais prend toi un portable pc, et on n'en parle plus!
Je vois pas quel est l'intêret de descendre tous les produits apple (alors qu'à la base le sujet c'est quand même ton switch et pas les baladeurs), à tort ou raison dans ce sujet.
Mon conseil pour toi serait juste de rester sur pc, tu te prends vraiment la tête pour rien à essayer de trouver les défaut du macbook, de l'ipod... et de plus on a l'impression que tu sais déjà tout sur tout.
Donc pour l'applecare fouille un peu dans les forums et tu trouveras ta réponse (ça m'étonne d'ailleurs que tu ne nous aies pas déjà démontré son inutilité).


----------



## HCl (17 Août 2006)

C'est vrai que ça fait un peu paradoxal quand meme.


----------



## gandalfkiller (17 Août 2006)

Hum,  je suis vraiment tenter par le MAc book  et j'ai  vraiment envie d'être polyvalent sur les 3 OS ( Linux, Os X, XP ) 
voila pourquoi  je veux switcher sachant que la promo  de la BNP  est interessante et qu'a ce prix là  on  ne trouve pas reellement de PC comparable.
Sachant que je n'ai  pas besoin d'une carte graphique geniale et que c'est la stabilité et l'ergonomie qui  m'interesse.

Enfin  merde je suis en  train  de vendre votre produit, j'en  esperai un  peu  plus de la part de mac fan.
arf je vous ai  découragé et vous ne m'aimez plus.

So be it.

Je switcherai  dans la solitude.:rose: 

De plus je pense que je ne suis pas le seul  à  contester l'ipod ( voir le site :  anythingbutipod ) ni  même à  critiquer la politique commercial  et marketing d'apple.
j'aime beaucoup OS X et certain  de leurs produits.
Aprés c'est un  spirit différent.

m'enfin  aimez moi  s'il  vous plait.:rose: 
il  est beau votre mac book.
jvais m'en  prendre un.

mais c'est dure de franchir le cap,  c'est pas un  achat deraisonné.


----------



## morine (17 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de parcourir ce forum et j'ai lu plein de choses mais j'aurais aimé des réponses claires à mes questions :

- Je ne suis pas cliente à la BNP , je souhaite donc y ouvrir un compte cheque pour le RIB et le refermer ensuite car j'ai déja d'autres comptes dans d'autres banques . Cela est a priori possible mais quelle est la marche à suivre et y aura t-il des frais pour la fermeture du Rib?

- Serais-je obligé de laisser des sous sur ce compte ou de le laisser ouvert un minimum de temps ?

- Puis je payer avec une CB d'une autre banque?

- 512 mo de mémoire suffit -il pour ce mac ?

- Qu'est ce que Ilife ?

- Ya t-il un traitement de texte ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos futures réponses

Morine


----------



## saturnin (17 Août 2006)

morine a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de parcourir ce forum et j'ai lu plein de choses mais j'aurais aimé des réponses claires à mes questions :
> 
> - Qu'est ce que Ilife ?



Pour Ilife je pense que tu peux trouver déjà pas mal de réponses ici 
http://www.apple.com/fr/ilife/
C'est une suite logicielle que je trouve assez bien faite.



			
				morine a dit:
			
		

> - Ya t-il un traitement de texte ?



Non il n'y a pas vraiment de traitement de texte à la word on va dire, mais des alternatives gratuites dans le style openoffice (une suite de logiciels à la microsoft office mais libre et gratuite) sont disponibles.
Après tu as toujours la version mac de office.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

morine a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de parcourir ce forum et j'ai lu plein de choses mais j'aurais aimé des réponses claires à mes questions :
> 
> ...



1 ) Non , tu ne saurai même pas oblige de laisser de l'argent  

2 ) Oui , je crois .

3 ) Ca dépend ce que tu fais avec ton MacBook mais on recommande 1 Go 

Le reste on t'a répondu


----------



## Toxibuz (18 Août 2006)

morine a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de parcourir ce forum et j'ai lu plein de choses mais j'aurais aimé des réponses claires à mes questions :
> 
> ...



En espérant t'avoir aidée


----------



## gandalfkiller (18 Août 2006)

je vois qu'on  ai  beaucoup  plus gentil  avec la demoiselle ...
gniark

sinon  reste à  la BNP  c'est une bonne banque et leur FCP  sont assez bien  geré.
de plus tu  profite d'un abonnement gratuit pendant 2 ans et si tu  es à  la LMD tu  recoit 30 euros sur ton  compte chéque à  l'ouverture.
Pas de frais donc,  et une chéquier et une carte visa electron.

Sinon  pour ceux qui  ne sont pas au  courrant la caisse d'epargne fait de même pendant 1 ans et proposait un  pret de  1000 euros pour les  18 / 25 ans à  0 % teg hors assurance soit 0.7 % avec assurance obligatoire.
voila 
mais c'était jusqu'au  31 juillet.
voila un  mab book  financer pour pas chére 

Merki  ki ? 
merki bibi


----------



## morine (18 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Merci pour toutes vos r&#233;ponses. C'est tr&#232;s sympa ! Je pense donc que je vais aller &#224; la BNP&#168;ouvrir cr fameux compte ch&#232;que...

Autre petite question (encore !!!) : Pour le financement est ce que c'est possible de prendre le cr&#233;dit micro propos&#233; au cr&#233;dit agricole pour achet&#233; ce mac via l'offre BNP ?

Au fait jusqu'&#224; quand cette offre est valable ? le 31/08 ou le 31/10 ? La seconde date m'arrangerait puisque ma rentr&#233;e est fix&#233;e au 4/08 et que j'au rais souhaiter voir si les perfs de ce mac correspondait &#224; mes besoins pour l'ann&#233;e scolaire! 

Morine


----------



## cyrilo77 (18 Août 2006)

morine a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour toutes vos réponses. C'est très sympa ! Je pense donc que je vais aller à la BNP¨ouvrir cr fameux compte chèque...
> 
> ...


 
Niveau financement tu fais ce que tu veux : l'essentiel c'est que le jour du débit il y ait l'argent sur ton compte.
que tu fasses un crédit conso à la bnp ou dans la banque avec laquelle tu vas payer ça marche. (Par payer j'entends avec la carte bleue qui va servir à payer)
Par contre, je ne comrpends pas un truc : tu veux peut être payer avec le prêt de l'Etat à 1 euro par jour ?
Si c'est ça, non c'est pas possible.

Concernant la date, sur ce forum, on a tout lu : moi je suis ersté au 31/08.
essaie d'appeler O2i, je crois avoir compris qu'il laissait plus de temps


----------



## cyrilo77 (18 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> Hum, je suis vraiment tenter par le MAc book et j'ai vraiment envie d'&#234;tre polyvalent sur les 3 OS ( Linux, Os X, XP )
> voila pourquoi je veux switcher sachant que la promo de la BNP est interessante et qu'a ce prix l&#224; on ne trouve pas reellement de PC comparable.
> Sachant que je n'ai pas besoin d'une carte graphique geniale et que c'est la stabilit&#233; et l'ergonomie qui m'interesse.
> 
> ...


 
C'est vrai que c'est un peu sado-maso ton truc : au d&#233;but je comrpenais bien que tu veuilles citiquer les Mac venant de PC... Ok
Mais l&#224; tu vas t'en acheter un, tu trouves TOUS les produits Apple pourris, et en plus tu as d&#233;j&#224; toutes les r&#233;ponses &#224; tes questions !
Si l'un de nous te dit que l'apple care est inutile, tu vas certainement lui r&#233;pondre qu'apple c'est tellement nul que l'apple care est indispensable !


----------



## gandalfkiller (18 Août 2006)

d'apres me spotes l'apple care est chere pour ce que c'est, mais vu  le spost de ce ofrum  ( je me renseigne ... )les problemes avec le mac book  sont récurrents.
je vais cependant attendre un  an avant de le prendre si  j'en  ai  besoin,  si  je sent qu'il  faibli.

j'aime bien certain produit apple comme OS X et quelque appli pro  que mon  frere ma montré et qui  semble vraiment bien.
je n'ai  pas toutes les réponses à  mes question,  j'emet des hypothéses j'attend les réactions. 
si  il  n'y en a pas je suppose que j'ai  raison. 
je pense être con  mais je peux comprendre tous de même certaine chose surtout lorsque je me trompe.

Apres mes critiques sur les MAC et apple en  générale, valent ce qu'elles valent. 
si  je prend un  mac book  c'est que d'apres toutes les informations que j'ai  pour l'instant recue et receuillit, c'est le meilleur laptop pour mes besoins précis.
Mais certainement pas le meilleur laptop  du  monde.

pakard bell c'est pourrie.
APPLE c'est plus beau, c'est déjà ca !


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Double post....d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas toutes les r&#233;ponses &#224; mes question, j'emet des hypoth&#233;ses j'attend les r&#233;actions.
> si il n'y en a pas je suppose que j'ai raison.
> *Et bien ca c'est nul parce que tout le monde n'a pas forc&#233;ment la r&#233;ponse et tu n'as pas forc&#233;ment raison*
> 
> ...


 
Ca c'est dit


----------



## gandalfkiller (18 Août 2006)

je soutiens que pakard est plus pourrie qu'acer...... y a pas photo sur les retour SAV et les problemes d'harware comme de soft.

ensuite si  on  ne sais pas ON NE SE TAIT PAS !: 
( non  je ne crie pas ,  donc non  je ne met pas un  billet dans la boite ) 

on  dit je ne sais pas.

le portable parfait est le  M2010 en  desktop  remplacement et en  laptop ultra portable c'est le Sony serie Z il  me semble. 14 h d'autonomie avec les deux batteries. who try ? 
en  toute impartialité bien  sure. 


mais c'est chacun  ses besoins en  effets.

mes critiques valent quelques choses,  pas grands choses mais la comparaison hardware est assez facile  maintenant que les proc sont les meme et les circuits graphique bien connue.
Pour le soft,  tu  as raison  mais je n'en  ai  pas trop  parler sauf Itu.... gniark

VOili  Voilou! 
en  esperant te voir à  l'apple expo  joyeu  drille


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Ah non désolé pas d'apple expo pour moi !
Mais je citerai un digne représentant   candidature ouverte    

@lé moi je t'aime bien  
Et puis on est la pour causer pas pour se taper dessus 

Ne prend pas mal ce que j'ai dit


----------



## gandalfkiller (18 Août 2006)

baltringue  


lol 

je rigole 

bon  oui  non  mais faut me comprendre c'est assez dure pour moi d'infiltrer la communauté mac vu  que je ne suis pas trop  habitué et que je n'apprecie pas,  c'est vrai, beaucoup  de leur produit et leur politique marketing ( par ailleurs trés bonne ).

Mais bon vivement que j'ai  mon  Macbook 
j'en  ai  un  peu  envie j'avoue 

GNiark
si  seulement O2i  pouvait prolongé que je n'ai  pas de regret,  si  DELL sortait un  XPS en  merom  2.16 Ghz en  octobre à 1500 euros.....


----------



## morine (18 Août 2006)

Cirylo77 : Non je ne compte pas prendre le truc de l'Etat à 1 par jour mais une offre du CA avec un pret de 1000 sur 36 mois soit en gros aussi 1 par jour. Cela s'apelle Mozaic Ordi je crois ! Donc tout s'arrange si je peut payer le pc avec ce crédit ! 

Merci !


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

L'offre est jusqu'au 31 octobre ....


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

6  le frais de port , c ca ?


----------



## arcank (18 Août 2006)

Commande pass&#233;e il y a 20min je suis comme un fou !
Pour les 6 euros c'est si tu veux la livraison en 48 heures, sinon c'est gratuit et en 5 jours ouvr&#233;s.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Merci ! Parce que aller le chercher en RER , je suis pas franchement chaud


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Aller le chercher en RER, non
Par contre y aller, pour faire changer le MacBook, oui, chaud 
Voila, en plus, ils ne sont vraiment pas loin de la sortie RER :rateau:
Je me suis deplacé pour l'echange, car j'avais un besoin urgent de cette machine qui avait a peine une semaine


----------



## neomac27 (19 Août 2006)

Salut a tous, 

Au risque d'etre redondant quelqu'un a-t-il une quelconque certitude sur la fin de l'offre ? (quand on parcourt le forum on y trouve tout et son contraire :love: )


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

31 octobre ! Dixit une commerciale tr&#232;s gentille de chez O2i ....


----------



## neomac27 (19 Août 2006)

euh petite question  : est- ce que quelqu'un sait s'il vaut mieux avoir deux barretes memoires identiques (j'entends du meme constructeur) sur son macbook ou peu importe ?


----------



## Toxibuz (19 Août 2006)

neomac27 a dit:
			
		

> euh petite question  : est- ce que quelqu'un sait s'il vaut mieux avoir deux barretes memoires identiques (j'entends du meme constructeur) sur son macbook ou peu importe ?



Il vaut mieux avoir deux barettes identiques ( non pas du même constructeur mais de même chipset  ) pour que le dual channel puisse fonctionner.

Si toutefois tu poses deux barettes non identiques t'aura un gain c'est certain mais pas le meilleur.

Mais le gain engendré par le dual channel est négligeable pour la plupart d'entre nous


----------



## Toxibuz (19 Août 2006)

neomac27 a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous,
> 
> Au risque d'etre redondant quelqu'un a-t-il une quelconque certitude sur la fin de l'offre ? (quand on parcourt le forum on y trouve tout et son contraire :love: )


Soyons clair, soyons précis ... Pour cela un bref extrait des CGV du partenariat O2i BNP me semble le plus adapté  :



> CONDITIONS GENERALES DE VENTE
> SOCIETE O2I
> 
> Valables jusquau 31 octobre 2006
> ...


Voila c'est donc sans équivoque l'offre "Give me ordi" de la BNP est valable jusqu'au 31 octobre 2006 sous reserve de disponibilité


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Sous reserve de disponibilité de la poste ? :rateau:?


----------



## Toxibuz (19 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Sous reserve de disponibilité de la poste ? :rateau:?



Arretez donc un peu de cracher à tout va sur la poste ... pour l'instant la grande majorité des personnes ont reçue leur macbook dans les délais impartis ( ci ce n'est moins ... ), le seul hic dans cette histoire n'est pas imputable à la poste mais à O2i qui ne fournit pas le numéro du tracker.

Voila c'était mon petit coup de gueule du soir


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

Vous pensez que le fait que j'habite si pr&#232;s d'o2i , le d&#233;lai de livraison sera plus court ?


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2006)

Effectivement, j'ai du etre livré par la Poste, mais n'etant pas la, je ne confirme pas.
Autrement, oui, si tu es plus pres de chez eux, je crois qu'ils peuvent faire quelque chose pour toi  Normalement, tu as une personne qui te telephone, pour te demander quand tu es la, des precisions, et valider l'envoi. Enfin, ca c'est passé comme ca pour moi


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, j'ai du etre livré par la Poste, mais n'etant pas la, je ne confirme pas.
> Autrement, oui, si tu es plus pres de chez eux, je crois qu'ils peuvent faire quelque chose pour toi  Normalement, tu as une personne qui te telephone, pour te demander quand tu es la, des precisions, et valider l'envoi. Enfin, ca c'est passé comme ca pour moi




Je vais être comme un gosse qui déballe ses cadeaux a Noël  :rose:


----------



## gandalfkiller (20 Août 2006)

le service francais des transports de courrier est assez mauvais en  france on  ne peut pas le cacher et franchement je suis préssé que ce secteur soit privatisé.:hein:

voila.

ensuite moi  j'habite à  une station  de metro ( L13 ) ou alors 1 station de métro  et 1 de RER ( L13 puis RERC  ) 
donc je pense que je vais aller le cherher directement  par mes propres mains et je vais bien  marquer mon territoire en urinant dans la boutique pour qu'ils se souviennent de moi  au  cas ou il  y aura un  probleme avec ce fameu makbouke.

sinon  j'ai  renoncé à  mettre bootcamp et j'ai trouvé un office mac pour pas chere gratuit.
et puis jprendre  iwork  et ptetre le clavier apple ( y  a 2 ports USB au fesse le clavier,  c'est le meme que sur le Emac ? ) sur applestore étudiant.


----------



## Loicp77 (20 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> le service francais des transports de courrier est assez mauvais en  france on  ne peut pas le cacher et franchement je suis préssé que ce secteur soit privatisé.:hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Août 2006)

Moua pour une fois je suis d'accord avec gandalfkiller VIVA la privatiation


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

Loicp77 a dit:
			
		

> gandalfkiller a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gandalfkiller (20 Août 2006)

ba je ne sais pas
ups
TNT

sa fonctionne pas mieux ? 

question comme ca.........; pif paf pouf


BOn  sure et certain  pour le 31 octobre parce que moi  le mail  que j'ai  recue il  n'etait pas sure de prolongé.
c'etait " à l'étude "


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

Appele o2i , tu verras par toi m&#234;me que c'est le 31 octobre


----------



## saturnin (20 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> ba je ne sais pas
> ups
> TNT
> 
> ...



Je veux pas faire de généralités mais moi j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec tnt, mais avec ups ça a été assez embetant par contre!
Enfin après en même temps ça ne signifie pas pour autant que ups soit nul (ou la poste ou tnt), mais moi en tout cas j'ai eu des problèmes avec eux.
Après ça dépend de l'expérience de chacun.

Maintenant en même temps c'est rare de voir un de tes posts ou tu ne critiques pas quelque chose.
J'ai vraiment peur de voir ta réaction quand tu auras le macbook (parce que de défauts c'est sur si tu prends la loupe t'en trouveras).


----------



## gandalfkiller (21 Août 2006)

JE critique, ba oui 
le monde n'est pas parfait 
même kissiger n'est pas parfait, il  fleurte avec le parfait mais bon....

franchement il  y a plein  de chose que j'aime et plein  de chose que je critique.
je trouve sa normal d'avoir un  point de vu  et de dire ce qu'on pense.
je vois la vie en  gris  

mais je suis sur que je serais tres content de mon  macbook  si  je le prend,  puisqu'il  correspond à  mes besoins et que je vous ai bien  fait chi.... pendant 1 mois sur ca :rateau: 

Le service de la poste est quand même assez horrible,  comme tous les services publique.
Vous avez déja attendu  moins de 10 minutes à  la poste ? 
le pire ce sont les gens qui ont un  compte bancaire postal.
je les plaint  
Vous désirer ? un timbre ? un livret A ? 

Mais chronopost c'est assez sympa, et puis avec l'ouverture à  la concurrence ils vont être obligé de se bouger parce que sinon ca va être la cata.
environ 90% du  CA se fait sur les clients professionels donc leur prestation  de service va devoir être à  la hauteur.

ENcore un  monopole d'Etat qui  va tombé.... aie :hein:


----------



## cyrilo77 (21 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> JE critique, ba oui
> le monde n'est pas parfait
> même kissiger n'est pas parfait, il fleurte avec le parfait mais bon....
> 
> ...


 
Ouais c'est sympa le secteur privé des transports.... si tu habites en ville !
Aujourd'hui, quel que soit le lieu d'envoi et le lieu de destination d une lettre ou colis, par la poste, en France, tu payes le même tarif.
Deamin, je ne pense pas qu'un opérateur privé te fasse payer le même tarif si ton colis doit être expédié au fin fond de la creuse !
C'est la même problématique pour l'énergie (gaz, électricité) ou le train

Faut quand même pas abuser : compte tenu du prix qu'on paye, on ne peut pas se plaindre : c'est pas si long que ça et ça arrive quaisment toujours à destination.
Après moi ce qui me souale dans ce genre de truc c'est plutot le service "humain" : vous avez déjà essayé de faire valoir vos droits à un guichet de Poste !!!...

Ps : mon frere a envoyé un Fedex (taille enveloppe) de Paris à Boston Lundi. Oui c'était rapide, mais ça lui a couté 79 euros !


----------



## gandalfkiller (21 Août 2006)

oui  oui , 

mais bon  n'est ce pas normal d'avvoir un  tarif qui  correspond à  la distance et à  la rapidité ? 
un  service adapté à  tous ? 
si  tu  envoie dans la creuse et que tu  habite en  creuse c'est pas loin  donc pas chere
si  tu  habite dans la creuse et que tu envoie à  paris c'est plus cher
NOrmal je pense.

Le tarif unique ca n'est pas forcement une bonne chose puisque tous le monde n'est pas forcement avantagé.
c'est la même chose pour le train et l'énergie en  effet.

Cela explique le déficit abyssale de  la SNCF et l'impossibilité de pouvoir prendre le bus de paris à dijon si  tu  n'a pas les moyen  de te payer le tgv.

Pour l'energie c'est pareil.
tu as EDF et tu  ne payes pas trop  chere,  meme si  tu payes plus chere que certain  en  europe.
Mais surtout,  ce que tu  ne payes pas dans ta facture,  tu  le paye dans tes impots. VOila.

Le but des services publique ce n'est pas d'être plus humain ?  solidaire avec tous le monde et de fournir un  service de qualité au  plus grand nombre ? 
Quoi ? ca ne fonctionne pas ? Mon  dieu  on  m'aurais menti  sur l'ideal  du  service publique..... l'égalitarisme serait un  mythe ?

( chut vous allez reveiller olivier )


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> le portable parfait est le  M2010 en  desktop  remplacement et en  laptop ultra portable c'est le Sony serie Z il  me semble. 14 h d'autonomie avec les deux batteries.



Ils ne peuvent être parfait car Mac OS X ne peut s'installer dessus.


----------



## cyrilo77 (21 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> oui oui ,
> 
> mais bon n'est ce pas normal d'avvoir un tarif qui correspond à la distance et à la rapidité ?
> un service adapté à tous ?
> ...


 
ouais ben justement c'est ça la décentralisation, la continuité territoriale, etc...
Le service public doit être le même pour tous, ensuite je suis d'accord que ce qui bloque ce sont les hommes derrière tout ça.
Je vais pas te cacher que ça me saoule de payer le même prix pour le train, le gaz, l'électricité, l'eau ou la Poste, que tout le monde, alors que j'habite à Paris.
Idem pour lé sécu : je bosse depuis 6 ans, et je suis allé voir 2 fois le médecin, pourtant je paye comme tout le monde.
ça m'emmerde : mais je me dis, qu'on fait partis de le même société, et que chacun apporte sa pierre.
Et c'est pas du tout Communiste Révolutionnaire de dire ça

Sinon : ton M.B tu l'as commandé camarade ?


----------



## gandalfkiller (21 Août 2006)

non  ce n'est pas revolutionnaire mais c'est juste simplement idiot puisqu'en  réalité sa ne fonctionne pas trés bien  du  fait même de l'existence du  mode de gestion de ces organisation.
Il  n'y a pas de controle et le management est donc inefficace voir inexistant.

Chacun  apporte sa pierre à  l'édifice c'est déjà  un  présupposé idéologique, mais trés bien.
Ensuite fixé le juste prix d'une chose cela evite les déreglement et les abus. 
secu, energie,  poste et j'en  passe.

Le truc de chacun  paye pour tous le monde à  part engraisser certain  et désavantager beaucoup sa n'aide pas grand monde, sa maintien le même état. 
Apres chacun  son  truc.
je ne juge pas.


Je n'ai pas commander mon mac book  je n'en  aurai  besoin  qu'en octobre,  en  attendant il  y a l'apple expo ( ou  je serai présent avec mon  stand anti ipod / itunes ) et la fin  de l'opération c'est en  octobre donc wait and see.


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Août 2006)

C'est un troll , le gandalkiller l&#224; ?


----------



## saturnin (21 Août 2006)

J'en sais rien mais moi j'arrete, jamais vu un switcher aussi prise de tête  
Bon courage à ceux qui vont essayer de l'aider s'il se décide à acheter sa machine.


----------



## shango (22 Août 2006)

J'ai essay&#233; de trouver une r&#233;ponse sur le forum mais sans succ&#232;s. J'ai un compte &#224; la BNP qui j'ai ouvert sp&#233;cialement pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier de la r&#233;duc sur le macbook et je souhaite commander le macbook via une CB societe generale. Pour le moment pas de probl&#232;me. je voudrais maintenant savoir si un ami pourrait lui aussi profiter de mon RIB pour passer une commande avec une autre carte bancaire.


----------



## chounim (22 Août 2006)

oui, le RIB sert juste a voir si tu es client BNP, apres, le num&#233;ro de carte, ils s'en foutent.
Passe donc deux commandes distinctes.
Tu peux commander un deuxieme macbook avec une seconde CB.


----------



## gandalfkiller (22 Août 2006)

un  troll ? 
tu  devrais relire lord of the rings petit homme.
( oui  et moi  je devrais relire le bescherelle merci bien  )

Je ne suis pas prise de tête même si ma copine en a marre que je parle d'apple et de mac donc elle m'a dit  : "  il  faut arreter maintenant tu l'achete et puis c'est tout " 

je pense que je vais l'écouter.

de plus je suis prise de tête sur cette petite digression  qui  n'a aucun  rapport avec Apple même si  je lance des petit pik  sur Itunes et Ipod mais il  faut pas prendre ca comme des attaque personnel  ou  alors il  faut argumenter 

 vivement que je l'ai  acheté quand même qu'on  ne m'appel plus "switcher" ca fait vraiement clan quoi. 
ce que je n'apprecie guere en  faite étant polyglotte, polyOS, polie et polygamme... non non  pas polygamme.
et j'aime le monopoly.

De plus désoler si j'"Hesite " ( oui  j'avoue je suis chiant ) à  acheter quelque chose qui  va me couter la moitier de ma bourse d'étude et qui  représente le truc le plus chere que j'ai  jamais acheté.
c'est un  peu  normal de peser le pour et le contre et de se poser quelques questions et surtout d'en  poser, je pense,  sur un  forum  où  les gens sont trés gentil  comme vous.
Je ne cherche que la discussion et mes interventions n'ont pour but que de suciter le débat.

je suis trés critique aussi  concernant LInux, Windows.
VOila


----------



## HCl (22 Août 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> oui, le RIB sert juste a voir si tu es client BNP, apres, le numéro de carte, ils s'en foutent.
> Passe donc deux commandes distinctes.
> Tu peux commander un deuxieme macbook avec une seconde CB.


A ma connaissance ce ne sera pas possible, car le site va dire qu'un MB a déjà été commandé avec ce RIB...


----------



## gandalfkiller (22 Août 2006)

exacte 
une offre par RIB 
mais ca vaut le cout d'essayer.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Août 2006)

C un troll ce mec


----------



## Toxibuz (23 Août 2006)

Et bien poilu en plus ...


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

C'est ca nature


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Août 2006)

Je me retire de ce post , je ne ferai parti de la communauté MacBook


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

Ohhhhhh pourquoi ?????????????


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Août 2006)

[3615 My life ]Malgr&#233; mon age mes parents ne veulent pas que je prenne un nouveau mac m&#234;me si j'ai le fric ... [/3615 My life ]


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

Désolé pour toi ! 
Revend peut etre l'ancien discretement


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour toi !
> Revend peut etre l'ancien discretement




No comment ...


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

moi c'est mes amies, mais bon ils ont moisnd'argument que moi pour detruire le macbook et moins aussi pour detruire les PC donc ca va 

les parrents c'est autres choses, il faut couper le cordon.
de plus mes parrents subissent un peu les aleas de mon utilisation de l'informatique apr&#233;s m'avoir laiss&#233; d&#233;monter des 386 &#224; 14 ans il falait se douter que j'allais continuer &#224; faire joujou avec le PC de la maison  

hihihih

bon ba enfuit toi, jte laisse mon appart en location de joudi &#224; mardi si tu veux.

"c'est un  troll ce mec " : il  faut dire sa continuellement &#224;  un  enfant, c'est ce qu'on  a pas arreter de dire &#224;  un  jeune &#233;tudiant en art &#224; vienne et il l'a mal v&#233;cu, sa carrriere militaire &#224;  &#233;t&#233; un  semi  &#233;chec ..... et il  a mal  tourn&#233;.


----------



## jackspine (25 Août 2006)

Salut à tous, 

Voilà, à cause de vous ... non en fait plutot Grace à vous :love:, j'ai craqué et j'ai passé le cap du Switch. 

Cela faisait quelque semaines que je tournais sur le forum à rechercher des info sur mon eventuel passage au Mac (raz le bol des problemes du monde PC), et à la lecture des differents post du forum, des avis de chacun, et toutes les remontés que j'avai deja eu par mes connaissances etant deja passé sur Mac, je me suis décidé..... et puis etant client BNP, l'offre actuelle m'a peut etre fait passer le cap un peux plus tot que prevu 

Voila tous ça pour dire que j'ai mon MB depuis hier et que je suis enchanté (bon, un peu mal à la tete parceque n'ayant dormi que 4 heures cette nuit .... ben oui, c'est pas evidant de le lacher le premier soir !!! )

Et puis pour finir je voulais dire que le service de O2I est plutot excellent : J'ai passé ma commande Mercredi à 15H (donc avant hier), et Hier matin (donc jeudi) à 8h30 on sonne à la porte, et quelle surprise de voir le facteur m'ammener le colis d'O2i alors que ça ne faisait meme pas 24h et que je l'attendait au plus tot aujourd'hui 

Aller j'arrete mon blabla, ça ne le fait pas pour un premier post sur le forum 

A plus tout le monde.


----------



## gandalfkiller (25 Août 2006)

jackspine a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, à cause de vous ... non en fait plutot Grace à vous :love:, j'ai craqué et j'ai passé le cap du Switch.


 

en  tous cas pas grace à  moi


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Août 2006)

Je crois que je vais avoir un MacBook l&#224; ... Mon mac d&#233;marre une fois sur deux


----------



## alaix (25 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais avoir un MacBook là ... Mon mac démarre une fois sur deux


 
C'est ta destinée d'avoir un macbook! tu ne pourras pas y échapper  et rebienvenue dans ce post


----------



## GzK^ (26 Août 2006)

hey hey hey vous savez quoi ????????????????

JE VIENS DE COMMANDER MON 1er MAC CA Y EST :love::love::love::love::love:

Vive la BNP et vice o2i (j en fait ptet un peu beaucoup la non ? xD)


----------



## alaix (26 Août 2006)

GzK^ a dit:
			
		

> hey hey hey vous savez quoi ????????????????
> 
> JE VIENS DE COMMANDER MON 1er MAC CA Y EST :love::love::love::love::love:
> 
> Vive la BNP et vice o2i (j en fait ptet un peu beaucoup la non ? xD)


 
Bienvenue et félicitation pour ton achat   Mais non tu n'en fais pas trop! tu extériorises ta joie


----------



## neomac27 (29 Août 2006)

:love: Voila moi aussi c'est parti ! MB commandé hier soir chez o2i. :love: 

ils m'ont dit que la bebete partait ce soit en collisimo.... 

j'ai pris la version de base, pour la memoire je verrai plus tard en fonction de l'utilisation. 

Pour les photos j'espere pouvoir en mettre bientot sur le forum. :rateau: 

evidemment je donnerai des infos quant a la suite de ma commande et quant a l'utilisation pour tout ceux qui comme moi hesitent avant l'achat.


----------



## alaix (29 Août 2006)

neomac27 a dit:
			
		

> :love: Voila moi aussi c'est parti ! MB commandé hier soir chez o2i. :love:
> 
> ils m'ont dit que la bebete partait ce soit en collisimo....
> 
> ...


 
Félicitation pour ton achat


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de prendre un macbook chez o2i, vivement que je le reçoive 

Je tiens à remercier l'equipe d'osx86 grâce à laquelle j'ai pu découvrir MacOSX sans avoir à acheter un mac.

Cordialement, Jessy.


----------



## Linoups (5 Septembre 2006)

J'ai eu la curiosité d'aller voir si l'offre était toujours dispo sachant que les conditions BNP mentionaient une date de fin au 31 août alors que O2I indiquait fin octobre.
Et bien la BNP n'affiche plus rien sur son site, malgrés tout on peut toujours commander sur O2I.
Par contre, j'ai une question:
Avez-vous tous reçu l'offre de location Canal Play ? Car moi j'ai reçu mon MacBook mi juillet et j'attends toujours


----------



## gandalfkiller (5 Septembre 2006)

faut mettre  xp  et bootcamp avec une licence.

i think


----------



## cameleone (5 Septembre 2006)

Linoups a dit:


> J'ai eu la curiosité d'aller voir si l'offre était toujours dispo sachant que les conditions BNP mentionaient une date de fin au 31 août alors que O2I indiquait fin octobre.
> Et bien la BNP n'affiche plus rien sur son site, malgrés tout on peut toujours commander sur O2I.
> Par contre, j'ai une question:
> Avez-vous tous reçu l'offre de location Canal Play ? Car moi j'ai reçu mon MacBook mi juillet et j'attends toujours



Le lien Bnp donné en première page de ce thread est toujours valide, et la date d'expiration de l'opération a bien été portée au 31 octobre.

De plus, la pub Bnp pour cette opération s'affiche tout à fait officiellement sous les rabats de couverture du dernier SVM Mac, avec la même date d'expiration et... sans plus aucune mention d'âge ("offre réservée aux clients Bnp-Paribas")...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Bon bein j'ai commendé mon macbook lundi soir a 18h18 avec l'option express ( j'était pas a 6 euros pres) pour l'avoir sous les 48 heures.

Et oh surprise !!

Bein dans 3 h les 48 h seront écoulées et tjs pas de macbook.

Je ne pense pas que je facteur se déplacera avant demain matin maintenant.
Donc pour la livraison déja je dis bof.

Sinon je laisserai un suivi de la machine des reception.


----------



## gandalfkiller (6 Septembre 2006)

hum  interessant........

( tu  viens d'avoir 15 ans ........ )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai une question, quelle version est fournie avec le mac lorsqu'on l'achete via BNP? Y'a bien TIGER dedans???
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## NightWalker (6 Septembre 2006)

C'est exactement la version que partout...


----------



## cameleone (6 Septembre 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:


> Bon bein j'ai commendé mon macbook lundi soir a 18h18 avec l'option express ( j'était pas a 6 euros pres) pour l'avoir sous les 48 heures.
> 
> Et oh surprise !!
> 
> ...



48 heures, oui - mais pas calculées mathématiquement à partir de ton heure de commande. Si tu avais commandé à 4 heures du matin, tu te serais attendu à le recevoir à 4 heures deux jours plus tard ?  

Tu l'as commandé lundi soir (après heure de fermeture de leur service je suppose, ils ne travaillent pas non plus 24 heures sur 24...), ta commande a du être prise en compte mardi matin + 48 heures = jeudi matin, non ?

Encore quelques heures de patience...


----------



## arcank (6 Septembre 2006)

En plus c'est 48h pour l'exp&#233;dier, donc il faut aussi compter le tps de livraison


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Re... J'ai pu lire un peu plus haut, que quand on tapait "RIB BNP" dans google, on avait des réponses. Effectivement, un paquet de réponses, et des RIB valides puisque j'ai essayé et ca marche!!! Je ne sais pas si vous saurez me répondre mais j'essaye.. Pensez vous que la personne détentrice du compte BNP aura une trace de mon passage sur ses relevés? Meme si je paye avec ma propre carte bleue (d'une autre banque) Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2006)

Normalement la personne n'auras pas de trace sur ses relev&#233;s. N&#233;anmoins, il se peut que la BNP se serve de ses fichiers pour faire des pub et notamment offrir des services aux d&#233;tenteurs de MacBook. Du coup, si un jours le d&#233;tenteur du compte se voit adress&#233; une lettre de ce type : Madame, suite  a l'achat de votre superbe ordinateur MacBook, nous vous proposons... elle pensera forcement que son maris lui cache des choses 

N&#233;anmoins, ce n'est pas bien ce que tu as fait, et c'est encore moins bien de s'en "vanter" sur un lieux public.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

gwen a dit:


> Normalement la personne n'auras pas de trace sur ses relevés. Néanmoins, il se peut que la BNP se serve de ses fichiers pour faire des pub et notamment offrir des services aux détenteurs de MacBook. Du coup, si un jours le détenteur du compte se voit adressé une lettre de ce type : Madame, suite a l'achat de votre superbe ordinateur MacBook, nous vous proposons... elle pensera forcement que son maris lui cache des choses
> 
> Néanmoins, ce n'est pas bien ce que tu as fait, et c'est encore moins bien de s'en "vanter" sur un lieux public.


 
Oui ou suite à l'achat de vos 144 ordinateurs


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

gwen a dit:


> Normalement la personne n'auras pas de trace sur ses relevés. Néanmoins, il se peut que la BNP se serve de ses fichiers pour faire des pub et notamment offrir des services aux détenteurs de MacBook. Du coup, si un jours le détenteur du compte se voit adressé une lettre de ce type : Madame, suite  a l'achat de votre superbe ordinateur MacBook, nous vous proposons... elle pensera forcement que son maris lui cache des choses
> 
> Néanmoins, ce n'est pas bien ce que tu as fait, et c'est encore moins bien de s'en "vanter" sur un lieux public.



Gwen, je te précise que je ne l'ai pas fait, c'etait juste à titre d'information. Tu télécharge je suis sure, musiques et autres joyeux fichiers??? Tu sais que c'est pas bien??? voila, juste pour te montrer qu'il ne faut pas tirer de conclusions hatives. Merci toutefois de ta réponse qui me disuade de le faire....


----------



## Dup (7 Septembre 2006)

Et voila, j'ai enfin recu mon macbook avec l'offre BNP et pour l'instant aucuns problèmes (juste le logo "macbook" légéremment éraflé : Mais bon je vais pas le renvoyer pour cette petite rayure au montage).

O2i a été impec : Livraison en 3 jours, réponses rapides aux questions par mail

Numéro de série : 4H633 , donc ouf et enjoy 

Voila si vous avez encore des questions?? ...


----------



## gandalfkiller (7 Septembre 2006)

tu  as recue un  produit rayé ? 
et tu  vas pas le changer ?

j'hallucine totalement

oui  j'ai  acheter une pomme au monoprix elle était à  moitier bouffer mais je l'ai  pas rapporté  

hum  les series avances.
donc si  il  y a rev B la semaine pro j'aurais un  nouveau  mac book  fin  octobre !


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:


> voila, juste pour te montrer qu'il ne faut pas tirer de conclusions hatives. Merci toutefois de ta réponse qui me disuade de le faire....



Je n'ai pas tiré de conclusions, je n'ai même pas cherché a te dissuader de le faire, j'ai même souligné le fait que tu ne risquais rien.

Quand tes supposition concernant le téléchargement, je te les laisse. OK? ,je fait des conneries comme beaucoup de monde, rare sont les personnes parfaites, mais je ne pense pas que tu soit derrière moi pour voir ce que je fait.


----------



## Dup (8 Septembre 2006)

Salut, C'est remoi le mec qui a un mac rayé.

Voila la fin de mon histoire (j'hespère)

Alors mon mac était rayé et en plus j'avais un problème de RAM (montée par O2I) :

1) J'ai appelé  la hotline de apple pendant 50 min, résultat -> voir le revendeur apple direction gennevilliers

2) Au bout de quelques coup de tél a O2I je décide de m'y rendre en personne pour mettre un peu la pression et obtenir un changement

3) Après une heure de route (oui, c'est pas facile à trouver : Juste derriere le campanille),on accepte de me le changer. Je decide de vérifier sur place le nouveau MAC : Clavier ok, pas de rayures...) et là AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH un pixel mort au milieu de l'écran.

4) La secretaire (très migonne d'ailleurs) retourne voir sa directrice et hop je rechange encore de MAC. Celui là n'a apparamment pas de problèmes OUFF

5) Suite et fin : retour à la maison avec un MAC qui fonctionne correctement.
(Les trois Mac que l'on ma présenté étaient des 4H633)

Conclusion, quand tu as un MAC qui ne fonctionne pas il faut :
- Passer 1 heure sur la hotline
- Aller directement a O2I voir la jolie secretaire
- Passer pour un casse ******* et demander immediatement un changement
- Vérifier le new mac, on sait jamais quand on a la poisse
- Redemander encore un new MAC et repasser encore pour un casse *******
- Croiser les doigts en esperant qu'il est bon celui là

END


----------



## gandalfkiller (10 Septembre 2006)

ouaaa ca donne envie ! 

qu'est ce que j'attend pour me casse les c..... avec un  laptop  toute les 30 minutes !

j'aurais pas de virus, pas de probleme.... 
et j'aurais une nouvelle copine au service SAV apple où mon laptop  passera 6 mois sur 12 ! 

enjoy ! 

ca fait flipper quand même ces histoires
heureusement certains n'ont aucuns problémes.


----------



## Didelinette (14 Septembre 2006)

Coucou, 

Alors voici des news de mon macbook après 2 bons mois d'utilisation plus ou moins intensives (vacances obligent). Il est nickel, sauf que les premiers signes de jaunissement apparaissent sur la partie droite du bouton du trackpad.  Pour info, il est de la semaine 21.

Enfin voilà, je sais pas trop si bcp de gens sont touchés via cette offre (pas eu le courage de lire tous les posts, dsl).

Maint, je vais doucement me renseigner pour savoir comment se passe l'échange. En fait, j'attends que les traces soient vraiment marquées, histoire qu'on me dise pas que je chipotte... et je procède à l'échange.

Voilà voilà pour mes news...


----------



## naglagla (16 Septembre 2006)

salut !
ca me rappelle de bons souvenirs ce topic !
Quelqu'un peut il me confirmer que l'offre est prolongée jusqu'au 31 octobre ?
merci !


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Septembre 2006)

Je confirme 
Il faut aller voir dans les CG de O2i


----------



## naglagla (17 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je confirme
> Il faut aller voir dans les CG de O2i



merci beaucoup !


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Septembre 2006)

est-ce que vous savez si on est obligé de payer en une seule fois ou si on peut payer en plusieurs fois (sans frais tant qu'a faire  ). Je sais qu'en achetant directement dans un Apple center on peut payer en deux fois sans frais ou en trois fois avec 28 de frais, mais là vu que ça ne passe pas par un magasin Apple (enfin j'imagine) est-ce que ça marche aussi ? 
Si vous avez une idée... Désolé si vous en avez déjà parlé, jai pas trouvé (bon j'avoue que j'ai juste survolé le post :rose: )

Merci !!


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Septembre 2006)

Auto-réponse:


> Aucune commande ne pourra être prise en compte à défaut d'un complet paiement à cette date. (conditions générales en vigueur)


Donc apparementon doit obligatoirement payer en une seule fois.

Snif


----------



## tynounours (17 Septembre 2006)

En fait l'objectif premier de cette offre c'est que tu passes par BNP justement si tu as besoin de solutions de paiement.

Ils sont pas b&#234;tes, ils te proposent tout un tas de cr&#233;dits et autres paiements en plusieurs mensualit&#233;s.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (17 Septembre 2006)

Oui c'est sur... mais bon pas envie de m'endetter dès mes 18 ans


----------



## tynounours (17 Septembre 2006)

C'est s&#251;r !!! Perso chuis contre les cr&#233;dits aussi mais bon c'est pas la discussion.

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait l'amabilit&#233; de faire un r&#233;sum&#233; de toutes les questions et toutes les infos qui ont tourn&#233; sur ce topic par ce que y'a des infos un peu partout et &#231;a fait ch*** de lire 30 page de topic.

Perso, je suis all&#233; voir la b&#234;te ce samedi &#224; l'Apple Expo et l&#224; j'en ai trop trop trop envie !


----------



## gandalfkiller (18 Septembre 2006)

hum  le créddit permet soit de se financer à  moindre cout, 
soit de se financer tous court.

si tu  as déjà largent et qu'il est placé soit sur un  LEP ( livret epargne populaire ) soit sur un  livret jeune, tu n'as pas interet à le deloger mais à faire un  crédit à 2.9 %, ton épargne étant rémunéré à 3.25 ou 3.5 % c'est selon.

Si tu  n'as pas largent,  et bien  cela te permet d'acheter ton  macbook.

les crédit c'est la vie !: 

parole d'américain !


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2006)

tynounours a dit:


> Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait l'amabilité de faire un résumé de toutes les questions et toutes les infos qui ont tourné sur ce topic par ce que y'a des infos un peu partout et ça fait ch*** de lire 30 page de topic.



J'adore ... vraiment ...


----------



## tynounours (20 Septembre 2006)

Bon c'est vrai que c'est un peu pr&#233;somptueux de ma part de demander &#231;a comme &#231;a mais je suis super int&#233;ress&#233; par l'offre mais de nombreux messages n'ont vraiment rien &#224; voir.
Moi ce qui m'int&#233;resse vraiment c'est d'avoir les avis des gens qui sont pass&#233;s par cette offre. Les probl&#232;mes qu'ils ont rencontr&#233;s, toutes les failles cach&#233;es dans cette offre. Bref du concret.

Je me fiche un peu de savoir que quelqu'un h&#233;site entre un Macbook et un PowerBook (enfin dans le cadre de ce post bien s&#251;r !)

Au mieux, je peux ouvrir une nouvelle discussion sur cette offre pour n'avoir que les vraies infos...


----------



## NightWalker (20 Septembre 2006)

tynounours a dit:


> Au mieux, je peux ouvrir une nouvelle discussion sur cette offre pour n'avoir que les vraies infos...



&#231;a ne change rien, car quoi qu'il arrive la discussion pourrait concern&#233;e aussi autre chose... surtout quand on demande un avis...


----------



## gandalfkiller (20 Septembre 2006)

hum  ne critique pas tous ces message sur mes hésitations et sur mon  esprit tiraillé entre mac et pC 

par contre pour l'offre mac book 
fait une petite recherche j'ai crée un  post qui  rassemble toute les offre connues pour ce modéle.

voila.

pas d'embrouilles connues sur cette offre,  de plus la BNP  est une trés bonne banque.
les series fournies ne sont pas non  plus défectueuse. 
pas plus que si  tu  achetes sur apple store. 
whine, moh ou  autre peuvent arriver tous comme les défaults d'ajustements etc....
en  même temps c'est en  macbook.


----------



## cypress (21 Septembre 2006)

Pour les derniers qui ont commandés, comme je compte le faire dans les jours qui suivent, les machines sont de quelles semaines de fabrication?

D'ailleurs quelqu'un saurait à partir de quelle semaine et quels problèmes sont définitivement résolus?

Une dernière question, si je demande à aller chercher l'ordinateur directement chez o2i, puis-je l'examiner et le refuser s'il présente un pixel mort, ou un autre défaut (semaine 21 par exemple...  ). Que se passe-t-il dans ce cas? Suis-je en droit d'en demander un autre, ou est-ce que je dois repasser commande?

Logiquement, ils ne vont pas me faire suer à repasser la commande, ou refuser d'en changer, étant donné que de toute manière je leur renverrai s'il ne me convient pas, du coup aucun bénéfice pour eux.

Ce macbook me plait vraiment beaucoup, mais les problèmes me font froid dans le dos (3 retours au SAV pour mon ibook, une centaine d'euros de téléphone à apple et 3 mois sans machine  , ça fait réfléchir pour une rev.A à problèmes comme le macbook)


----------



## capitaine_choc (21 Septembre 2006)

pour ceux qui l'ont achetés sur place, ça fait combien d'économisé sur les fdp?


StJohnPerse a dit:


> Les nouveaux modèles sont prévus pour novembre


tu tiens ça d'où?


----------



## cypress (21 Septembre 2006)

capitaine_choc a dit:


> pour ceux qui l'ont achetés sur place, ça fait combien d'économisé sur les fdp?



Aucune économie ou 6 pour ceux voulant prendre l'envoi express en 48h.
La vraie économie se situe au niveau du temps avant de pouvoir déballer l'ordinateur !

Par contre je me demande toujours si on peut vérifier sur place l'ordinateur et obtenir un échange si problème il y a ? (ou s'il ne convient pas)
Dans ce cas, on économise beaucoup sur les frais de retour, le temps, et les nerfs avant d'obtenir une machine satisfaisante ! (et eux économisent le temps de traitement, la vérification des machines renvoyées et éventuellement leur réparation...)


----------



## gandalfkiller (22 Septembre 2006)

si  tu  flippes vraiment ne le prend pas.

moi aussi  je flippais donc je ne l'ai  pas pris.
si c'est vraiment le modéle que tu  souhaite alors lance toi,  les problémes ne sont pas si  réccurents que ca, il  doit il  y avoir moins de  10 %  de retour SAV.... je dis ca comme ca c'est surement moins.... 

donc pas de panic ! 

Il faut tenter le coup, quelques utilisateur ont eu  des problémes, ca fait grand bruit sur le net, soit .... mais bon  c'est la faute à  pas de chance..... 3 macbook  coup sur coup qui  sont défectueux... un  SAV de merde.... bon .... 
Moi  j'allais switcher, je préfere prendre un  mac pour mon  prochain laptop  j'avais trop  peur d'être decu par ce modéle.... j'ai  pas pris le risque... mais je suis une grosse flipete... pas trop  envie de me faire chier surtout ! 


L'offre O2i est trés bien  et les mac book  vont surement être rev B en  décembre c'est claire..... les pubs reviennent... les promos sont là .... 
mais c'est un  bon bébé.

Pour le déballé à O2i téléphone les avant pour voir si  c'est possible.
ils ont toujours été cool avec moi  par mail etc...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour ! 

Pfiou ! j'ai mis au moins une heure pour lire tout les posts.. et j'en ai zappé certains du lourdingue de service...
Ce serait bien aussi de faire le tri dans les messages car lire 36 fois : "elle finit quand l'operation" alors que c'est noté une page avant..ca devient lourd ! 

Pour faire une mini synthese de ce sujet :
- Offre valable jusqu'au 31 octobre 2006
- Ouvrir un compte à la BNP pour obtenir un RIB necessaire à la commande
- Fermeture du compte gratuite, aucunne obligation de mettre de l'argent sur le compte a son ouverture ni de prendre un credit pour l'achat du mb.
- Etre majeur pour profiter de l'offre, pas d'age maximum 
- delai d'expedition :5j ouvré /  48h avec l'option envoi rapide a 6 (plutot fiable)
- Possiblité de rajouter de la memoire vive, divers accessoires avec la commande mais il n'est pas possible d'augmenter la capacité du disque dur ! 
- En cas de probleme, retourner le MB a o2i 
- remboursement possible 7j maxi après achat 

Je crois n'avoir rien oublié, j'espere du moins !! ( je laisse au modo le soin de completer mon post au cas où...)

Et j'ai une question car je vais bientot beneficier de l'offre de la BNP pour un MB 2giga de ram... savez vous si c'est une fois 2giga ou 2x1giga ? 

Merci pour vos futures reponses !


----------



## iteeth (1 Octobre 2006)

Merci petillon pour ce petit récapitulatif, par contre jpeux pas t'aider pour ta question


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

jdirai 2x1 go


----------



## arcank (1 Octobre 2006)

2x1Go, car les barettes 2Go sont pas supportées. Mais combien cela te coute-t-il ?
Parce que tu peux les acheter seulement après, sur MacWay par exemple, pour 115 l'une.
Ca peut être plus avantageux, même si il te reste deux barettes 256Mo sur les bras...
En plus, certains ont eu des problèmes avec la RAM installées par O2i, mais tu dois le savoir, puisque tu as lu tout le post (courageux! heureusement que j'ai suivi au fur et à mesure parce que 30 pages   )

Et bravo pour ton MacBook


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour vos reponses supers rapide ! 

En faite, ce que je trouve etrange, c'est que la memoire vive sur le site d'apple, pour 2giga est a 500 alors qu'avec o2i elle est a 226 !!

J'ai pensé a acheter la ram sur un autre site et l'installer moi meme mais est ce que ca risque pas d'annuler la garantie ?

Il y a une option recherche dans ce forum ?


----------



## cypress (1 Octobre 2006)

Petillon a dit:


> Merci pour vos reponses supers rapide !
> 
> En faite, ce que je trouve etrange, c'est que la memoire vive sur le site d'apple, pour 2giga est a 500 alors qu'avec o2i elle est a 226 !!
> 
> ...



Bienvenue, et surtout inscris-toi .

La RAM apple a toujours été très (trop) chère, tu peux acheter ta ram autre part, sur macway par exemple, et son installation, très simple, *n'affecte pas la garantie*, tout comme le changement (très simple aussi) du disque dur, ces deux opérations étant expliquées par apple dans le manuel du macbook.

Pour la fonction recherche, je ne sais pas si elle apparaît lorsque tu n'es pas inscrit, en tout cas après inscription, elle se trouve dans la barre bleue vers le haut de la page, tu ne pourra pas la rater.


----------



## petillon (1 Octobre 2006)

Merci de l'info !

Voila je suis inscrit, pour info, le lien pour s'inscrire sur le forum affich&#233; dans la page d'accueil du site ( donc celui tout en bas a gauche) ne marche pas ! 

Je vais commander mon (oups j'allais ecrire pc :mouais: ) MB plus tot que prevu alors !! 
J'aurais juste a acheter la ram plus tard , ca m'arrange bien cot&#233; finance... 

Ha et l'option recherche apparait une fois inscrit ! (si je poliote pas)


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2006)

Bienvenue...


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Octobre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Merci de l'info !
> 
> Voila je suis inscrit, pour info, le lien pour s'inscrire sur le forum affiché dans la page d'accueil du site ( donc celui tout en bas a gauche) ne marche pas !
> 
> ...




Bienvenu ...
Je mets une copie de ton message dans le sujet adéquate pour le problème lié à l'inscription


----------



## petillon (2 Octobre 2006)

Hello !

Une petite info par rapport a l'offre qui me semble importante...
L'option extension de memoire vive est plus disponible, O2i est en rupture de stock pour les barettes de m&#233;moire, c'est balo ca ! 
Et pour ceux qui desiraient savoir si O2i rendait les 2x256 lorsque l'on prend l'option extension de memoire la r&#233;ponse est : NON 

Voili voilou...

Personne veut d emon pc.. allezzz, c'est pour une bonne cause... acheter un macbook !


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Octobre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Une petite info par rapport a l'offre qui me semble importante...
> L'option extension de memoire vive est plus disponible, O2i est en rupture de stock pour les barettes de mémoire, c'est balo ca !
> ...



C'est certain qu'ici on PC tu vas pas le refourguer facilement


----------



## petillon (5 Octobre 2006)

Oui malheuresement pour moi...
Mais c'est pas grave car il est sur le point d'etre vendu  suis content et j'ai hate d'avoir mon macbook !!!

Je me suis inscrit a la BNP et faites attention ceux qui desirent s'inscrire pour l'offre car la conseillere m'a refourgu&#233; un livret jeune et il faut y mettre 15&#8364; pour l'ouverture.. mais j'avais pas demand&#233; de livret jeune moi.. je m'en suis apercu trop tard... m'enfin jpense que je vais illico le ferm&#233;... et c'est pas logique d'ouvrir un livret epargne pendant l'ouverture d'un compte jeune.. ba ouai le jeune n'a point de sous a epargn&#233; !!!

De plus pour obtenir un an de cotisations gratuite il faut prendre une des offres give me five (bon ca jpense que tout le monde le savait.. sauf moi ) 

Et pour finir, selon ma conseillere, il y a de grosse chance que la fin de l'offre ne soit pas report&#233;e car selon elle c'est une offre pour la rentr&#233;e...

A voir sachant qu'elle devait finir fin aout et que finalement elle a ete report&#233;e fin octobre... 

++


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2006)

J'imagine que tu n'as pas lu les 30 pages du thread ... mais il y a d'autres moyens que d'ouvrir un compte à la BNP pour avoir un RIB


----------



## cypress (5 Octobre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Oui malheuresement pour moi...
> Mais c'est pas grave car il est sur le point d'etre vendu



 Quelqu'un achète encore un PC de nos jours ???

Personnellement pour acheter un PC j'attendrai vista, mais je vais plutôt attendre Leopard et m'acheter un deuxième mac


----------



## petillon (5 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> J'imagine que tu n'as pas lu les 30 pages du thread ... mais il y a d'autres moyens que d'ouvrir un compte à la BNP pour avoir un RIB


 

Sisi je les ai lu !!! mais je prefere utiliser un moyen plus sûr sachant que l'on a pas eu de veritable retour sur cette "astuce" !!

Et j'imagine que tu n'as pas lu les 2 dernieres pages du sujet... je disais justement que j'avais mis plus d'une heure à lire tous les posts ! :rateau: 

Et oui il y a encore des gens qui achetent des pcs de nos jours ! Il faut pas oublier qu'il y a beaucoup de novices qui maitrise peu l'univers windaube et qui cherche encore moins a decouvrir un nouveau systeme d'exploitation ( hein mais c'est quoi ca ?  ) et ceux là..sont pour moi


----------



## cypress (5 Octobre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Sisi je les ai lu !!! mais je prefere utiliser un moyen plus sûr sachant que l'on a pas eu de veritable retour sur cette "astuce" !!
> 
> Et j'imagine que tu n'as pas lu les 2 dernieres pages du sujet... je disais justement que j'avais mis plus d'une heure à lire tous les posts ! :rateau:
> 
> Et oui il y a encore des gens qui achetent des pcs de nos jours ! Il faut pas oublier qu'il y a beaucoup de novices qui maitrise peu l'univers windaube et qui cherche encore moins a decouvrir un nouveau systeme d'exploitation ( hein mais c'est quoi ca ?  ) et ceux là..sont pour moi



Quel cynisme capitaliste, j'adore


----------



## petillon (6 Octobre 2006)

h&#233;h&#233;  

Je sais pas si j'aurais du informer les lecteurs que je faisait un brin d'humour....  


Ba voila c'est fait !  

ps : 
<------------ca veut dire quoi le truc disco l&#224; ???


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> héhé
> 
> Je sais pas si j'aurais du informer les lecteurs que je faisait un brin d'humour....
> 
> ...


 
On avait bien compris .... le  nous a mis sur la voie  


petillon a dit:


> ps :
> <------------ca veut dire quoi le truc disco là ???



ça veut dire va voire la FAQ  et le sujet de Galatée pour les nioubes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Salut tout le monde !
En lisant la discussion, j'ai eu envie d'y participer. Alors à la question ; 250euros de reduction sur un macbook, 2ans de gratuité sur les services, pas de frais de fermeture etc...
Je réponds : non pas d'arnaque que de la stratégie !
En fait c'est très simple, c'est une stratégie que de plus en plus de banques mettent en place : séduire les étudiants !
Bon tout le monde le sait, quand on est étudiant, on a pas un sou ! Oui, mais quand on finit ses études, souvent, on devient un salarié dans le meilleur des cas cadre, avec un super poste, de supers avantages et primes etc... Et bien voila, la finalité de cette stratégie. En satisfaisant un client on le rend fidèle, et qui dit fidèlité, dit confiance etc...
Si t'es étudiant et que ta banque t'offre un prêt à taux avantageux pour financer tes études, des réduc' et plein d'autres avantages, il est clair que tu vas pas vouloir en changer de banque ! et il est clair aussi que le jour ou t'auras besoin de souscrire une assurance auto ou un prêt immobilier, ou un truc dans le genre, c'est tout naturellement que tu vas te retourner vers ta super banque qui t'a super bien dépanné dans ta galère étudiante...
C'est aussi simple que ça ; les banques l'ont bien compris ; les jeunes c'est une mine d'or !
Après à juger arnaque ou pas arnaque tout est rerlatif, pour moi une banque c'est pas l'abbé Pierre, faut bien qu'elle trouve des intérêts quelque part non ?


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Octobre 2006)

hum, 

il  est conseiller de rester à  la BNP  c'est une bonne banque et mieux vaut 2 bank  qu'une seule.

Ensuite concernant les PC, je pense que si l'on considere qu'il  ne faut pas en  acheter maintenant c'est comme dire :  je n'achete pas de macbook  maintenant j'attend santa rosa. Ce qui  dépend de ton utilisation et de l'espoir que tu as dans la nouvelle plateforme d'intel, le nouvel  OS MAC ou bien le nouvel  OS microsoft.


De plus les PC ne sont pas forcement des machines qui  font tourner windows.
Etre sectaire ce n'est pas très intelligent 

Prendre un  mac book  maintenant c'est une bonne chose s'il  on  a pas besoin d'une bete de course et qu'on  ne recherche pas une autonomie d'enfer et qu'on  ait pret à  subir le SAV apple.
En  echange on  à  la différence et on peut se la raconter avec un laptop tout beau.
SI  on  pas besoin d'être différent et performant mais juste performant et moins depourvu au  nivo  sousous quand la bise sera venue, mieux vaut se tourner avec un  laptop PC.

SInon  attendre la REV B du  mac book.


----------



## doandmi (28 Octobre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> hum,
> 
> il  est conseiller de rester à  la BNP  c'est une bonne banque et mieux vaut 2 bank  qu'une seule.
> 
> Je confirme.... Et le mieux c'est pouvoir travailler à la BNP car ils ont en permanence des promos Apple (macbook, g5, ipod, softs...) réervées au personnel  idem pour HP et d'autres fournisseurs,


----------



## Diablogmp3 (30 Octobre 2006)

Juste une petite question, vu qu'il y a des gens qui bossent à la BNP ici : c'est possible de différer la premiere mensualité ?
J'voudrais juste la différer d'un ou deux mois, pour la faire passer après Noel quoi !


----------



## pierop (3 Novembre 2006)

Pour revenir à la phrase initiale, au tout début, et surtout parce ce topic est très long, et je n'ai pas envie de le lire en entier.

Il faut préciser qu'être jeune et sans compte en banque, est un réel avantage par rapport à un vieux quelconque, plein de prélévements automatiques... 

Qund on est vieux, donc, on à tendence à s'arranger en téléphonant à l'Apple Store  se faisant passer par enseignants. Ainsi, on obtien une remese presque sûre d'environ 300 euros sur un imac 24 et quelque cadeaux commercial (histoire de marchander). Et ceci est bien mon cas.

Je trove cette techique commerciale beaucoup plus claire, honnête et simple, que celle de la banque qui vous fait ouvrir un compte, vous facture les frais annexes... (sur le dos pur au moins un an) et vous charme de publicité.

Au revoir


----------



## NightWalker (3 Novembre 2006)

pierop a dit:


> Je trove cette techique commerciale beaucoup plus claire, honnête et simple, que celle de la banque qui vous fait ouvrir un compte, vous facture les frais annexes... (sur le dos pur au moins un an) et vous charme de publicité.
> 
> Au revoir



Je ne vois pas comme ça... c'est une façon pour la banque de fidéliser ses clients et éventuellement récupérer de nouveaux clients.





			
				pierop a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir à la phrase initiale, au tout début, et surtout parce ce topic est très long, et je n'ai pas envie de le lire en entier.



Et oui effectivement tu aurais du lire le fil dans son intégralité, tu comprendras que l'ouverture du compte est totalement gratuit. Tu n'es même pas obligé de déposer de l'argent et tu peux le fermer quand tu veux, comme tu veux.

Et non je ne travaille pas à la BNP...


----------



## petillon (4 Novembre 2006)

oui il n'y a aucun engagement lorsque tu veux beneficier de la reduction sur le macbook...

J'ajouterais aussi que tu as un an de cotisation gratos


----------



## romaing34 (4 Novembre 2006)

Je vois que la date limite du 31 octobre est passée, mais que les "Give me five" sont toujours visibles sur le site web de BNP Paribas.

L'offre est-elle maintenue ? Si oui vous savez jusqu'à quand ???


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

Up quelqu'un sait si l'offre est prolongée ????


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Novembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

J'ai demandé à la boite qui gère le truc et voila la réponse

Bonjour,

Nous fermons ce site le 13 novembre ; d'ici là vous pouvez passer votre commande.

Les nouveaux MacBook ne seront pas concernés par cet offre.

Espérant avoir répondu à vos questions,

cordialement


----------



## Loops (7 Novembre 2006)

oui moi j'ai reçu un mail hier (meme en tant que non étudiant) pour me proposer la ristourne. Dommage qu'on ait pas la même remise sur un MBP


----------



## romaing34 (7 Novembre 2006)

Je pense que je vais prendre un macbook par ce biais finalement, après une expérience malheureuse sur le refurb avec un MBP...


----------



## Tibo2004 (14 Juin 2007)

Ouais ben merci la BNP.

La bonne blague c'est que la RAM qu'ils te refile est une marque de merde et qu'elle a vite fait de griller... et Apple veut pas entendre parler de tes soucis...

Merci O2i pour cette belle arnaque...et puis surtout gardez les barrettes Apple d'origine, cadeau...


----------



## arcank (14 Juin 2007)

Le mieux: garder les barettes fournies par Apple, et en acheter d'autres, sur Materiel.net ou  MacWay. Tr&#232;s bon rapport qualit&#233; prix. Attention les prix vont remonter.


----------

